# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  обсудим;?

## Tatjana

Тему открыл Олег Рымарев.
Выкладываю перевод двух первых статей Кая Мюллера-заводчика и тренера из Германии.
Этот человек открыл в Германии первый официально признанный клуб КНПВ. http://www.phv-de-huifkar.de/
Надеюсь не надо обьяснять чего это ему стоило в стране,где признается только немецкий керунг,ФПГ и все вытекающие отсюда последствия))).
А он еще,о ужас,метизирует породы,и это в стране,где нужно обязательно делать тест ДНА и т.д.
Я думаю,что эти статьи, а вернее даже размышления о проблемах в разведении и селекции,не оставят никого равнодушными-будь то заводчики или проводники,прикладники или спортсмены,ипошники или ринговики.
Поскольку большинство из нас работают в системе ФЦИ,мы на мой взгяд несколько зашорены,и напоминаем граждан из бывшего СССР-партия решала за нас как нам жить и что делать. Ведь ФЦИ-правила в данном случае ничем не отличаются от методов управления Компартии. Инакомыслие мягко говоря не приветствуется, вы не можете реализовать какие-то свои идеи и т.д. и т.п.Большинство вещей мы делаем не потому,что так хотим или думаем,что это правильно,а только лишь потому,что так надо.
Я думаю,что прочитав эти статьи,каждый что-то возьмет для себя интересное,возможно взглянет на некоторые вещи с другого ракурса.
В любом случае есть над чем подумать.
В некоторых местах текст читается коряво-прошу меня извинить,я не являюсь профессиональным переводчико. Но мысль,вроде везде прослеживается)))).
В дальнейшем я переведу и остальные статьи.

взято отсюда:
http://www.x-mechelaars.de/Einstieg/einstieg.html

ВНИМАНИЕ!

Прежде,чем Вы начнете изучать нашу интернетстраницу,прочитайте сначала эту статью. Вначале хочу вам сказать,что своими статьями я не хочу кого-то обидеть или дискриминировать.Я делаю все,что в моих силах,хотя это и сложно-рассказывать без эмоций,как я до сих пор ознакамливался с обучением собак.Если то тут, то там будет делаться сравнение качества собак в Германии и Голландии,то только с учетом того,что работа,которую должны выполнить собаки,имеет разные направления.Эмоции случаются только тогда,когда какой-нибудь спортсмен не хочет признавать(уважать) то,что делаем мы.Люди должны точно также понимать,что обучение,которое увенчано другой философией,отличной,чем например в ИПО.В конце концов речь идет о собаке,а не о каких-то эгоцентрических взглядах некоего меньшинства.
Если я в рубрике «Развитие(культивирование) агрессии» сделаю некоторые сравнения и противопоставления,то лишь потому,что на это есть определенная причина. По моему мнению здесь в Германии в обучении и разведении часто многое обьясняется не правильно.
Здесь есть много людей,которые действительно думают,что все собаки ,которые имеют чуть больше характера,чем ихние,являются асоциальными .Здесь есть люди из ИПО- и распостраненных видах спорта,которые не имеют никакого понятия о других линиях собак и других направлениях в обучении,но тем не менее позволяют давать какие-то оценки. Как раз для этих людей эта рубрика.

Я намеренно все статьи писал простым языком,потому как ничего не понимаю в профессиональных терминах. Мы совершенно обычные люди,которые пытаются
изменить взгляды спортсменов.
Я также не хочу возносить своих собак до небес. Мы такие же как и вы.

Если я хвалю нашу работу,то на это есть основание,так как я отдаюсь этому весь и для меня нет ничего более прекрасного,чем обучение собак,не важно в какой области! Мы ничего не имеем против аджилити или ИПО.Есть так много пород собак,которые не могут все,поголовно делать одно и то же.Не обманывайте сами себя,берите породы,которые предрасположены выполнять определенную работу.
Пастух никогда не возьмет питбуля пасти овец и охранять стадо.

На своем сайте я хотел бы по возможности точно описать отличительные черты обучения,которые имеют воздействие на разведение и характер собак.Часто вы будете читать об дних и тех же вещах.Но этого нельзя упускать,так как все в природе имеет свой круговорот,и обучение собак с разведением от этого ничем не отличается.
Работа с собаками должна содействовать тому,чтоб собаку правильно нагрузить и направить в нужное русло в хорошей рабочей собаке уже и без того существующую агрессию. В этой работе собака учиться собираться,»держать себя в руках»,и намного больше,чем в ИПО-спорте. Чтоб сохранить наше культурное достояние «Рабочая(пользовательская) собака» и ее обучение,мы решили селекционировать наших собак по критериям одного из самых старых нормативов мира.Члены K.P.N.V были всегда честны,были всегда горды своим разведением и методами селекции. Благодаря им была и есть сегодня возможность покупать и разводить хороших рабочих собак. И это возможно только лишь потому,что они оберегают и заботяться о старых традициях. Эти собаки не нуждаются в ФЦИ-документах.
Все внимание сосредоточено только на здоровье и способностях собаки. И без документов известно точно откуда происходят собаки.
Речь идет исключительно о сохраненеии собак старых линий и традициях разведения.Мы хотим сохранить рабочие качества,чтоб и наши последующие генерации собак могли искать наркотики и взрывчатые вещества,или быть гарантом жизненной безопасности для проводника.
Мы бы хотели приложить все усилия,обучать пользовательских собак по старым критериям,чтобы как раз сохранить рабочие качества.Это,как уже вспоминалось раннее,не имеет ничего общего с собаками,которые кусают все и вся.
В этом вы убедитесь в следующих статьях.Наши собаки проходят совершенно четкое,ясное обучение.
У нас собака не побуждается включать мотивацию(как в ИПО). Наши собаки включают мотивацию самостоятельно с определенного возраста.
И нам нужно только псредством обучения позаботиться о том,чтобы эту мотивацию направить в нужное русло.Собаки должны быть в состоянии отозваться от убегающего фигуранта и облаять стоящего человека.В этом плане существуют совершенно четкие ограничения при обучении .С особой тщательностью следится за тем,чтоб пес кусал хорошим хватом,но не кусался как ненормальный повсюду. И здесь пес получает при обучении четкие ограничения. Собаке можно кусать только в руку или ногу! И т.д. и т.п.
Если мы хотим сохранить культурное достояние и принимаем,что живем в демократическом государстве,тогда нужно,чтоб была возможность представлять и иные взгляды при обучении и разведении собак! Без какой-либо дискриминации!
В любом случае посредством нашего сайта со своей стороны мы хотим внести разьяснения, »открыть» снова в Германии рабочую собаку в ее первоначальной форме.
Эта страница описывает наши переживания,философию и мнения,которые мы собрали за это время,работая с собаками.
Страница служит только как информационный источник,а не иструмент для дискриминации инакомыслящих.
В тоже время мы должны показать,что необходимо поменять взгляды,если мы хотим сохранить рабочую собаку!
_________________
Хорошо,если собака-твой друг,хуже если твой друг-собака.

----------


## Tatjana

Последняя страница обсуждения на старом форуме: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2453&start=0

----------


## Олег Рымарев

К сожалению на этом форуме есть ограничения по количеству символов,поэтому следующуюстатью вешаю тремя постами.

Немного о КНПВ-правилах. 
Кай Мюллер: 
http://www.phv-de-huifkar.de/html/re..._fur_ph_1.html 
На сайте правила сопровождаются фотографиями-можно при желании глянуть. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Правила для РН-1. 

Как уже упоминалось раннее,норматив имеет три ступени-РН1,РН2 и «Охрана обьекта». 
Норматив КНПВ содержит только пригодные для практики элементы.Он разделен на послушание,работу на воде и защитную часть.По достижению каждой ступени выдается cертификат.В него вносятся полученные баллы,фамилии проводника,кличка собаки,фото собаки.Сертификат заверяется печатью КНПВ. 
На каждом испытании имеется три судьи.Они делят между собой судейство по послушанию и работе на воде. По защите один судья стоит на старте,второй-возле помощника,третий-в конце площадки. Таким образом отслеживается каждый шаг. 
В РН1,который я хотел бы описать в первую очередь,можно получить максимум 440 баллов. Начиная с 402 баллов собака получает сертификат с пометкой “met Lof”(примеч.-не могу перевести,поскольку это голландское слово. Я думаю,что это наподобии «перспектива» или что-то в этом роде) ,что дополнительно подчеркивает качество собаки. 
Очередность участников определяет жеребьевка.Послушание и работа на воде,как уже упоминалось раннее,разделяется между судьями и участниками. Это значит,что пока одни работают по поиску или обыску,вторые выволняют работу на воде или то,что они получили по плану.Защитный раздел начинается после обеда.Собаки стартуют друг за другом,согласно жребию.Сначала все собаки должны отработать одно упражнение,прежде чем перейти к следующему. 

Несколько важных моментов этого норматива: 
При выполнении любого упражнения собака должна быть без поводка и ошейника. Исключение составляет первая часть «Следование». 
Перед каждым упражнением нужно отрапортовать руководителю испытаний,который говорит,что собака должна быть без поводка и когда можно идти к судье.Я покажу это на примере упражнения по прыжкам:проводник подходит со своей свободно следующей собакой к руководителю испытаний,после рапорта и разрешения которого по команде «следуй» (собака должна следовать у ноги проводника) проводник подходит к судье,который говорит проводнику,что делать далее.Судья определяет с какого упражнения следует начинать.Прыгать разрешается только по указанию судьи.По окончанию выполнения трех упражнений нужно оповестить об этом судье,после чего судья дает указание следовать обратно к руководителю испытаний. Только после этого можно взять собаку опять на поводок. 
Также важным является рапорт перед каждым испытанием. Проводник должен представиться перед судьей и назвать кличку собаки. Судья в свою очередь спрашивает проводника о его собаке-социальна ли она,можно ли ей доверять,обучалась ли собака работать по людям в скрытой защите и т.д.и т.п. В Голландии наказывают большими штрафами, если проводник дает о собаке неправдивые показания. Как судьи,так и помощники должны перед каждым испытанием выяснить все возможные «заскоки» собаки. 
В течении испытаний корм лежит на всей территории,который собака не должна подбирать. 


Итак,порядок проведения испытания: 
Раздел1: 
Упражнение А:следование на поводке 
Проводник проходит заданный маршрут со своей собакой на поводке.Собака должна внимательно и плотно у ноги следовать за проводником.При этом ей не обязательно смотреть на проводника. «Внимательно»-в данном контексте означает следить как за проводником,так и за окружающей средой. 


Упражнение В:следование без поводка 
Проводник двигается тем же маршрутом со своей свободно идущей собакой,как и в упражнении А.При этом собака должна дважды поменять сторону следования по команде проводника- перейти с левой стороны на правую, и наоборот. 

Упражнение С: 
В этом упражнении проводник двигается по упомянутому выше маршруту на велосипеде,собака при этом должна следовать рядом по правую сторону. 


Упражнеие D:выдержка 
Собака должна мин. 3 мин. находится на выдержке,в то время,когда проводник уходит из поля зрения собаки.Упражнение усложняется еще и тем,что перед собакой разбросан корм,который ей конечно же нельзя подбирать. 

Упражнение Е: отказ от корма. 
Проводник ложит свою собаку на указанное место и уходит из поля зрения.После этого подходит помощник и предлагает собаке три кусочка корма.Попытки собакой взять корм штрафуются. 

Упражнение F:отказ от найденного корма. 
Как и в упражнении D,(корм разбросан на месте выдержки), также и районе выполнения упражнений по прыжкам (3 упражнения),разбросан корм,который собаке нельзя подбирать. 

Упражнение G: проверка на уравновешенность 
Проводник со своей собакой находится в указанном месте.Затем группа людей,которая находится примерно в 20м. от проводника, разыгрывают между собой словесную перепалку,после которой следует выстрел.Собака должна оставаться спокойной.Если судья,который тоже находится примерно в 20ти м.от проводника, слышит хоть малейший звук со стороны собаки-упражнение оценивается в 0 баллов. 

Упражнение Н: свободный прыжок ч-з барьер. 
Собака должна перепрыгнуть метровый барьер туда-обратно,не задев его.Проводник с собакой должен находится примерно в метре от барьера. 

Упражнение I: Прыжок через глухой забор. 
Высота барьера 1.75,спротивоположной стороны барьер имеет наклонный спуск.Следовательно собака должна прыгнуть только в одну сторону,после прыжка собака забирается проводником.Также и в этом случае собака должна находится перед прыжком на расстоянии примерно 1м. от барьера. 

Упражнение J: прыжок в длинну ч-з канаву. 
Канава длинной 3 м. Следует прыгнуть туда и обратно,соблюдая опять расстояние в 1 м. от препятствия. 


Упражнение К: поиск и апортировка маленьких предметов. 
Поисковое поле размером 14 на 14 м.,на котором спрятано 3 маленьких предмета.Один из предметов должен быть пистолетный патрон 9 мм.Часто это еще маленький ключик или пуговица… 
Собака должна найти и апортировать предметы проводнику не более чем за 7 мин. Максимальное кол-во баллов можно получить лишь в том случае,если собака выполнила данное упражнение в течении 3 мин.Если прошло 7 мин. и собака не нашла еще все предметы-упражнение прерывается кермастером. 


Раздел 2: 

Упражнение А: переплывание водоема. 
Собака по команде проводника должна переплыть через водоем(мин.15 м.).На другой стороне водоема собака должна лечь и оставаться там до тех пор,пока судья не даст проводнику сигнал;после этого собаку разрешается отозвать назад.Собака разумеется должна опять переплыть канал,возвращаясь к проводнику по прямой. 

Упражнение В:Апортировка большого предмета из воды.Проводник с собакой уходит из поля зрения.После этого в воду бросается большой предмет и фиксируется мин.7 м. от кромки берега.После этого проводник с собакой возвращается назад.Собака должна по команде апортировать предмет из воды.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Раздел 3: 

Упражнение А:охрана предмета 
Собака должна охранять и защищать предмет проводника. 
Проводник делает доклад судье и идет в указанное судьей место.Собака укладывается.Предмет ложится перед собакой.Каждый проводник имеет свой собственный предмет.Можно использовать сумку или пиджак.Проводник уходит с поля зрения собаки и собака должна пролежать мин.3 мин,прежде чем появится помощник. 
Последний проходит мимо в двух метрах от собаки по прямой линии. Ч-з 10 м.он разворачивается и идет на собаку.Как только он переступил дистанцию в два метра,собака должна атаковать. В то время,когда собака сделала хватку,помощник делает 2-3 шага назад. Собака должна тут же самостоятельно отпустить и вернуться назад к предмету. 

Упражнение В:поиск большого предмета (ящик 45 x 30 x 15 cm) 
Размер местности ,на котором ведется поиск не должен превышать 150 на 75м. У собаки 7 мин.времени дл того,чтобы на этой местности найти ящик (предмет имеет запах человека) и обозначать его методичным облаиванием до тех пор,пока кермастер с проводником не придут на это место.Как и в упражнении по поиску предметов и апортировке их-полный балл возможен лишь в том случае,если собака нашла ящик не более чем за три минуты и путем облаивания обозначила его. 

Упражнение С:поиск человека. 
Здесь используется местность тех же размеров,что и в упражнении С. И в этом упражнении у собаки есть 7 мин. времени,чтобы найти помощника и обозначить его методичным облаиванием.Полный бал возможен как и в предыдущем случае,если собака выполняет упр. в теч 3х мин.После того,как собака нашла помощника и облаивает его,помощник подает команды и пробует посредством команд прогнать собаку.Соответственно собака не должна на это реагировать. 

Упражнение D:Конвоирование арестанта: 
Конвой осуществляется примерно на расстоянии 70 м. После того,как помощника проконвоировали примерно 20 м,он роняет связку ключей. Собака должна поднять их без команды,пристроится с левой стороны к помощнику,показывая тем самым проводнику,что она что-то нашла.После этого проводник дает команду помощнику остановиться и забирает у собаки найденный предмет, пряча его в карман.После этого конвоирование продолжается в той же манере еще примерно 20 м. После этого помощник начинает имитировать пьяного человека пошатываясь из стороны в сторону,проходя еще примерно 20 шагов.Затем следует опять конвой в нормальной манере примерно в 10 шагов,пока кермастер не подаст сигнал для проводника на остановку. Собаке разрешено всегда находится только слева от помощника. Если собака уходит вправо в сторону проводника(примеч. -проводник находится справа от помощника,положив левую руку на плечо) –следуют штрафные баллы. 

Упражнение Е: задержание «подозреваемого»,который защищается прутом. 
В этом упражнении собака должна нападающего,который защищается прутом,задержать. 
На всех упражнениях по задержанию собаки пускаются из одного и того же места,которое называется “Stelllaan” . Это дорога шириной 3-4 м.,которая выходит на площадку,где проводяться испытания. Длинна дороги-100м. (примеч.-дорога как правило-это некая просека в лесу). Это расстояние собака должна преодолевать всякий раз при всех упражнениях по задержанию,прежде чем она выбежит на площадку для того,чтобы предотвратить нападение помощника или предотрватить побег. 
Проводник рапортует судье.По его команде помощник показывается на другом конце дороги, у кромки площадки,и потом выбегает на площадку. После этого следует сигнал судьи к проводнику.Проводник должен крикнуть «Стой,полиция!Стой,полиция!» После второго окрика проводнику разрешено по команде пустить собаку на задержание.После того,как собака пробежала примерно 25 м.,позади собаки производится один выстрел 9 мм. револьвером.Собака не должна отвлекаться на выстрел. Между тем фигурант убегает из поля зрения-т.е. начинает бежать по дуге,чтоб скрыться из виду от собаки,которая бежит по просеке.В тот момент,когда собака появляется на площадке и приближается до помощника на расстояние 25 м.,помощник поворачивается и бежит фронтально на собаку,пробуя прогнать ее очень громким криком и непосредственно перед укусом делает удар стеком в область спины.Собака соответственно не должна обращать на это внимания и произвести хватку в левое плечо или левую ногу. После этого помощник разворачивается и пробегает сопротивляясь еще примерно 10 м.,после чего останавливается.Собака не должна при этом менять хват,либо последуют штрафные баллы. 

Упражнение F:игнорирование команд посторонних людей. 
После того,как проводник появился на площадке,он подает собаке команду на отпуск. Собака должна перейти в фазу охраны.В этот момент помощник роняет прут и подает собаке вербальные команды.Собака не должна реагировать на это и команды не должны производить на нее никакого впечатления. 

Упражнение G: конвоирование арестованного и предотвращение побега. 
Проводник подходит к собаке и арестанту,чтобы начать конвоирование. После 25 м. конвоирования помощник предпринимает попытку к бегству. Собака должна естественно предотвратить побег. 

Упражнение Н: задержание помощника,который убегаетна велосипеде. 
Собака должна задержать помощника,который убегает на велосипеде.Проводник рапортует судье. После этого из укрытия появляется подозреваемый с велосипедом. Подается первая команда «Стой,полиция!».В этот момент помощник запрыгивает на велосипед и едет восвояси. Подается вторая команда на остановку. По сигналу судьи собака пускается на задержание.Собака по сегодняшним правилам должна укусить в ногу.Эти правила были введены для защиты здоровья помощников и собак.. Если собаки на испытаниях все же кусают помощника в руку-следуют штрафные баллы.Раньше было в порядке вещей,если собака кусала при задержании помощника на велосипеде в руку! 
После того,как собака укусила,помощник проезжает еще пару метров и останавливается, слазя с велосипеда.Проводник,который вышел с просеки должен снять собаку командой. Собака должна перейти в фазу охраны. 


Упражнение I: остановка убегающего подозреваемого 
По сигналу судьи помощник убегает в противоположную сторону от проводника.После того,как его догнала собака,он останавливается,собака должна занять место сзади проводника и перейти в фазу охраны. После этого помощник конвоируется и упражнение заканчивается. 

Упражнение J: задержание подозреваемого,который стреляет из оружия. 
В этом упражнении собака должна задержать беглеца,который вооружен.После того,как проводник с собакой заняли положенное место в просеке , в поле зрения появляется помощник..В этот раз он стреляет из 9 мм. револьвера в сторону помощника и убегает. 
Помощник требует по команде «Стой,полиция!» остановиться. По команде судьи собака пускается на задержание. Помощник опять начинает бежать по дуге,чтобы скрыться из виду собаки. Когда собака приблизилась на расстояние 25 м.-помощник вторично стреляет в сторону собаки. Собака должна посредством чистого хвата в ногу или руку предотвратить побег.После хвата помощник пробегает еще 10 шагов,чтобы посмотреть или собака далее продолжает хорошо держать,после чего останавливается.После того,как помощник остановился, на площадку выходит проводник и с расстояния мин.30 м.снимает собаку командой. 

&#220;bung K: Die “Werpfestheit”(примеч.не могу к сожалению перевести это упражнение.Позже возможно напишу,когда узнаю). 
По сигналу судьи помощник нагинается (собака должна укусить ), подымает и бросает в собаку три обрезка шланга. Потом опять останавливается. Проводник снимает собаку командой и подходит к ней. 

Упражнение L: Конвой арестованного и защита проводника от нападения. 
Через примерно 25 м. конвоя помощник нападает на проводника. Собака должна предотвратить это немедленным укусом. 

Упражнение М: Отзыв. 
Проводник находиться примерно в ста метрах от помощника.Как только помощник появляется в поле зрения,проводник подает дважды команду «Стой,полиция!»По сигналу кермастера собака пускается на задержание. В этом упражнении помощник остается в поле зрения собаки,что еще больше усложняет упражнение.Когда собака удалилась от старта на 60 м.,проводник должен подать команду на отзыв или подать сигнал свистком. 
Проводник имеет 10 м. расстояния для того,чтобы немного подойти к собаке для отзыва. 

Упражнение N: Ложная атака. 
Как только помощник появился в поле видимости,проводник кричит дважды «Стой,полиция!».По сигналу кермастера собака пускается на задержание. Когда собака пробежала примерно 25 м.,помощник скрывается из виду. Когда от собаки до помощника остается примерно 40 м. –помощник разворачивается ,роняет стек и стоит неподвижно.Собаке не разрешается кусать,только охранять.Проводник подходит к помощнику и примерно с расстояния 2 м. отзывает собаку. Затем следует конвоирование. Если собака лишь прикусила помощника в фазе охраны-за упражнение начисляется 0 баллов.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Начисление баллов 
Раздел 1. 
А Движение на поводке-5 баллов 
В Движение без поводка-5 
С Движение у велосипеда-5 
D Выдержка-5 
Е Отказ от корма-5 
F Отказ от найденного корма-5 
G оставаться спокойной-5 
Н Свободный прыжок ч-з барьер-5 
J Прыжок в длинну ч-з канаву-5 
К Поиск и апортировка маленьких предметов-15 
Всего: 65 баллов 

Раздел 2 
А Переплыть водоем-2 x 5 10 
В Апортировка крупного предмета из воды-2 x 5 10 
Всего-20 баллов 

Раздел 3 

А Охрана предмета-2 x 5 10 
В Обыск местности с целью поиска большого предмета 5 x 5 25 
С Обыск местности с целью поиска человека 5 x 5 25 
D Конвой арестованного 3 x 5 15 
Е Лобовая атака 7 x 5 35 
F Конвой с последующим побегом 6 x 5 30 
G Игнорирование команд посторонних людей 4 x 5 20 
H Побег на велосипеде 6 x 5 30 
I Предотвращение побега 4 x 5 20 
J Побег с выстрелами 7 x 5 35 
К Werpfestheit 4 x 5 20 
L Конвой и защита проводника 6 x 5 30 
М Отзыв 3 x 5 15 
N Ложная атака 5 x 5 25 
Всего: 335 баллов 

Примеч. Еще 20 пунктов дается за что-то,чего я не могу перевести,пишу в оригинале (позже у знакомой узнаю-напишу чего это означает): 
Allgemeiner Appell - 10 баллов 
Weise von Vorbringen-10 баллов 

Всего :440 баллов. 

Сертификат - 352 балла 

Сертификат с грифом met Lof - 402 балла 

Минимальные требования для одного сертификата: 
Раздел 1 - 40 баллов 
Упражнение В+С с раздела 3-18 баллов 
Упражнение Н из раздела 3- 15 баллов 
Упражнение J из раздела 3 -18 баллов

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Лично я для себя ,как человек ,занимающийся ИПО отметил несколько интересных и сложных моментов в данном нормативе: 
-Перплыть по команде водоем. Как-то девченки на Канисе мне говорили,что это ерунда. Но я все же убежден,что упражнение достаточно трудное.Именно чтоб по команде, а не за палкой например .

-апортировка из воды. Потому как предмет бросается не на виду у собаки  . 

-поиск и апортировка маленьких предметов  

-поиск и облаивание ящика в лесу  . Облаивание ,кстати,иногда длиться до 3х мин.Давайте вспомним как нам на соревнованиях кажется целой вечностью сорок сек.облаивания на ИПО  А тут еще и неодушевленный предмет,да и хозяин черт знает где  . Ведь для неуверенных собак -это будет проблемой-работать в одиночку,а для уверенной-не проблема,но соблазнов зато как много-моНА например какашки в лесу поесть  или белок погонять  . 

-прыжки. Мало того,что высоко или далеко  -так еще и нужно в метре от препятствия находиться-т.е.прыгать без разгона  . В ИПО-расстояние мин.5 шагов  . 

Охрана предмета,но только вторая его часть-когда собака должна самостоятельно отпустить и вернуться назад к предмету.Охрана предмета целиком мне очень нравится в Бельгийском Ринге  . Но об этом как-нибудь в другой раз. 

-апортировка выроненных помощником ключей проводнику. Для меня это вообще из области фантастики  

Помимо этого мне импонирует во всей защите КНПВ то,что собака продолжает бороться после остановки проводника.Отпуск ТОЛЬКО по команде  . В ИПО упражнение оценивается равносильно-хош по команде,хош-без. На самом деле,чтоб собака отпускала только по команде,добиться зачастую очень тяжело. Кто знаком с термином "нежелательные связи на одну и ту же последовательность/очередность выполнения упражнений" -поймет о чем я веду речь.

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, сейчас буду все читать, потом обдумаю, потом напишу. :Ab: 
Огромное тебе спасибо за материал! :Aw:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Узнал некоторые вещи из того,что не смог перевести: 
"met Lof"-по немецки это звучит как "mit Lob/Auszeichnung"-т.е. с похвалой ,пометкой (в данном контексте об отличной работе). 
"Werpfestheit"-"Wurffestigкeit"-дословно переводится как "твердость/крепость помета". Какое отношение данное название имеет к данному упражнению,какая связь-мне не понятно  .

----------


## Lynx

> -поиск и облаивание ящика в лесу . Облаивание ,кстати,иногда длиться до 3х мин.Давайте вспомним как нам на соревнованиях кажется целой вечностью сорок сек.облаивания на ИПО А тут еще и неодушевленный предмет,да и хозяин черт знает где .


Ну я немного знакома с обучением этому, т.к. приходилось прятаться в такие ящики для обучения собак по ПСС в лесу или завале. 
В ПСС есть такое понятие как "вязкость собаки", то есть ее желание оставаться у найденного в "закладке" человека, обозначая его лаем (а это иногда и не 3 мин., а больше), несмотря на окружающую обстановку, скажем рушащееся здание, сыпящиеся сверху обломки или пожар в здании и т.д. На соревнованиях, конечно, такие условия имитируюся специально.

----------


## Irka

> апортировка из воды. Потому как предмет бросается не на виду у собаки .


ну в обидиенсе тоже апортировку раскладывают не на виду у собаки. 



> оиск и облаивание ящика в лесу . Облаивание ,кстати,иногда длиться до 3х мин.Давайте вспомним как нам на соревнованиях кажется целой вечностью сорок сек.облаивания на ИПО А тут еще и неодушевленный предмет,да и хозяин черт знает где . Ведь для неуверенных собак -это будет проблемой-работать в одиночку,а для уверенной-не проблема,но соблазнов зато как много-моНА например какашки в лесу поесть или белок погонять .


вот это упражнение мне крайне не нравится. Ужас какой то. Облаивать неодушевленный предмет. Моя старшая шоу, тоже гоняет кирпичи по двору и лает на них непереставая. Несчастные соседи. Кстати, лает она когда одна, при мне такого не было ни разу. Я пребывала в блаженном неведении, пока мне не тыкнули. Я была в шоке. Она часами может облаивать кирпич. Зато теперь приходится тщательно убирать двор ))), чтобы не валялось ни одной вещи, которую она могла бы облаить ))) гы. А смайликов на этом форуме нет??? ыыы

----------


## Крыска

Ирка ,а мне это упражнение с ящиком наоборот нравится. :Ae:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Allgemeiner Appell-10 баллов-оценивается поведение проводника и собаки в целом на протяжении всего испытания-к примеру социальна собака или нет,как она себя ведет вне старта,как относится к ней проводник,какие у них взаимоотношения и т.д.

Weise von Vorbringen-10 баллов-в каком стиле проводник презентует свою собаку-проводник должен четко следовать определенным правилам,и если он не соблюдает их-снимаются баллы.

----------


## Lynx

Я вот перечитываю в нашем украинском журнале перевод этих статей Олегом, очень меня поразил этот момент:



> Самостоятельность,всего лишь маленький пунктик,который описывался чуть выше в случае с удалением от проводника,не учитывается,потому как в ИПО этого не надо.Самостоятельность проявляется только до тех пор,пока собака может держать проводника в поле зрения.Если же собака должна,как у нас ,самостоятельно 
> несколько минут в лесу искать ящик,потмо облаивать эту мертвую добычу и охранять, у собак ИПО-линий в таком случае нервы начинают сдавать и они возвращаются-знаю из собственного опыта!!! Собаки не имеют ни инстинкта борьбы,ни самостоятельности,чтоб мочь выполнить это упражнение самостоятельно.


Можно ли как-то задать автору вопрос - какой у него был на этот счет опыт? Раз столько восклицательных знаков и такое категоричное утверждение?
Мои личные наблюдения несколько иные и связаны они с тем же нормативом ПСС (IRO), по которому готовятся и выступают целый ряд собак от "чисто ИПОшных родителей" на Ромнах. По нормативу там такие упражнения (вкруатце): Поиск в естесвенной среде (проводник идет по тропинке или заранее заданному маршруту в лесу или другой природной местности, а собака должна по указанию проводника прочесывать радиус от тропинки до 100 м., сходить с тропы проводник не может). Если местность неровная или лес густой, то уже через 20 метров собаку с тропы не видно и проводник ни как не может влиять на то, как и где собака ведет поиск. 
И есть еще поиск в условиях техногенного завала. Согласно правил IRO входить на территорию возможного повторного обвала проводник не может и остается за лентой в 5 метрах от здания, посылая собаку внутрь на поиск. 
И с этими заданиями ИПОшные собаки почему-то справляются неплохо. А что это, как не поиск вдали от проводника и самостоятельная работа? И это не *несколько минут* поиск ящика в лесу, на поиск пострадавших (от 2 и более в зависимости от сложности) дают от 20 минут. Площадь поиска в лесу тоже большая. И в прошлом году ИПОшные собаки, и также их потомки показали очень высокие результаты в ПСС, по сравнению с собаками очень многих пород. 
Раздел "послушание" и "ловкость" там тоже очень интересный. Качели, горизонтальная лестница, проход по команде "рядом" через шины или другие препятствия, прыжок через горизонтальное препятствие, работа на качающейся достке, работа с тумбами и т.д. Познавательно, что этот раздел на последних соревнованиях выиграла собака, готовящаяся и выступавшая по ИПО.
Значит с самостоятельностью и работой на расстоянии от проводника пока что не все так печально? 
Печально другое, к примеру, рассказ одной владелицы швейцарской белой овчарки об "излишней самостоятельности" ее собаки: она может послать собаку на поиск в лес и собака немного поискав от нее уйдет в лес или поле, будет бегать себе, резвится, не реагируя на подзыв, а иногда может уйти и вернутся домой только на вторые сутки. И это - в порядке вещей!
Так во всем должна быть золотая середина ИМХО

----------


## Lynx



----------


## Олег Рымарев

Старая версия форума мне больше нравилась.
Не могу тут цитаты вставлять :Ac: .

Поэтому выделяю их просто жирным шрифтом.

*Можно ли как-то задать автору вопрос - какой у него был на этот счет опыт?*
Даш,я тебе за него отвечу-автор готовит собак  не только к РН,но и ИПО,а также готовит собак в полицию.Поэтому опыт у него весьма всесторонний.

*по которому готовятся и выступают целый ряд собак от "чисто ИПОшных родителей" на Ромнах.*
Это ты имеешь в  виду лабрадора и вторую собачку?))) (не знаю породы)   Это они ИПО-линий?    Ну а если серьезно-то конечно же и в ипошниках есть такие собаки,но на мой взгляд их очень мало.

*Печально другое, к примеру, рассказ одной владелицы швейцарской белой овчарки об "излишней самостоятельности" ее собаки: она может послать собаку на поиск в лес и собака немного поискав от нее уйдет в лес или поле, будет бегать себе, резвится, не реагируя на подзыв, а иногда может уйти и вернутся домой только на вторые сутки. И это - в порядке вещей!*

Ты путаешь понятия. Шляние/бродяжничество и самостоятельность-разные вещи;)

Переводя эти статьи,я не преследовал цель,чтоб сейчас все сказали-«КНПВ-супер-форевер,а ИПО-ерунда»)). Но эти статьи наводят на определенные размышления.
Мы должны научиться думать,а не принимать все на веру и циклиться на чем-то одном,не слыша и не видя ничего вокруг. Наш сегодняшний рабочий лагерь на самом деле ничем не отличается от шоу-его тоже перекосило,люди не видят,или не хотят видеть,что проблема существует. Просто надо не закрывать глаза на происходящее, а честно признаться себе в этом.Только тогда возможно будет что-то изменить. Это как в случае с лечением алкоголиков и наркоманов-первый шаг –человек должен признаться в первую очередь себе,что он болен…
Или у нас все безоблачно и хорошо? 
-Я все чаще вижу собак,которые без стержня-к ним можно запросто подойти,потрепать за ухом.Да чего там потрепать-их можно просто взять за поводок,и оно запросто за тобой пойдет
-Я все чаще вижу собак,которых можно вертеть на строгаче в воздухе вокруг себя,а им хоть бы хны. Твердость  характера,скажете вы? А как по мне-так это слабоуправляемость и тупость…
-Я все чаще вижу спортивных даунов,у которых кроме мяча или рукава во рту нет никаких интересов и приоритетов…
-Я видел много спортивных собак,не способных работать по человеку даже в самых простых ситуациях
-Я все чаще слышу то там то сям о проблемах дисплазии
-Я достаточно часто слышу о случаях  заворота желудка
-Я видел очень много собак не способных работать самостоятельно,по охране двора,например или квартиры. У собак просто не хватает нормальной агрессии и недоверия к посторонним людям.
-Я видел дофига собак с проблемами хвата.


Ну да ладно,это я в дебри ударился;.Давайте попробуем с другой стороны зайти-то что многим из нас ближе-к спорту.Если рабочий ИПО-лагерь без особых проблем ,то почему тогда так сложно найти нормальную собаку для спорта??? Я знаю массу примеров,когда спортсмены годами не могут найти подходящую собаку. Нет,не будущего чемпиона мира,а просто хорошую,добротную собаку для спорта?
Привести примеры?-пожалуйста-Эдик Омельченко-сколько он собак перелопатил?Его компанйон-Юра Полищук тоже самое.
 Игорь Зискант.Я  пять  лет не могу найти.Не там искал? Хорошо,предположим.
Тогда еще одно маленькое наблюдение.Давайте возьмем сегодняшних лидеров ИПО3.
- Эрос
-Драго
-Чамп
-Фойт
-Толиковский кобель(забываю кличку все время)
Что их обЪеденяет? Да то,что все они были куплены взрослыми и подготовленными. А знаете почему?-вам это каждый из проводников скажет-потому что щенок-это лотерея. Но если в рабочем лагере ИПО-линий все так безоблачно,то почему тогда щенок-лотерея ?На кой черт тогда такое разведение?Почему нужно переворошить массу собак,потратить пол-жизни,чтоб найти добротную,хорошую собаку(и то,не факт,что найдешь)?
Из этой когорты лидеров выпадет один пес-Геретт-который куплен щенком и подготовлен в Украине.Пес шоу-линий)))). 
Юра Полищук,кстати,купил тоже себе уже взрослого кобеля….

Так что есть над чем подумать….

----------


## Lynx

Олег, 
про опыт я спросила в том смысле, что пытался ли автор взять именно ИПОшную собаку и переподготовить ее к чему-нибудь другому? Просто интересен такой опыт.

А про фото, я собственно не пыталась именно овчарок вставить, а варианты упражнений хотела показать. )) Качелю там, горизонтальное препятствие и т.д. Ну что они не стандартны, скажем, для ИПО, но тем не менее, ИПОшные собаки успешно и за очень короткое время справляются с этими упражнениями. Но, следует, наверное, отметить, что ни одна из этих собак, которые хоть и выступали в ИПО, не были "закатаны в схему" (я имею в виду, что вот только ИПО и ничего иного и так по посинения учить и учить и т.д. одну программу). Несомненно, любая схема ограничивает потенциал собаки! Это - 100%! С этим нельзя спорить. А ИПО - это просто спортивный норматив, весьма ограниченный. 
И я не думаю, что серьезные тренера в ИПО зациклены на этом, и если скажем, им предложат тренировать сборную по аджилити или спасателей на воде, или же подготовить цирковой номер, то они с этим не справятся. Потому что, что бы дрессировать собаку, надо не просто отрабатывать с ней одну и ту же схему, а понимать сущность животного, что ним движет, его природу и т.д. Ну это я так думаю....
Есть конечно люди, которые сами себя загоняют в какие-то рамки ради высокого спортивного результат, баллов. Но есть ведь и другие, которые смотрят вокург и видят. Я думаю, этот вопрос больше касается Германии, про которую пишет автор. Перфекционисты немцы даже не пойдут переходить дорогу на красный свет, будут стоять и ждать зеленого, даже если за милю не видно ни одной машины.  :Af: 
Все проблемы, о коротых ты пишешь, несомненно существуют. Но это ведь не поголовно все собаки их имеют. Одни имеют одни проблемы, другие - другие. Я видела собак и таких, что жрали в своем дворе людей до больницы, а их хозяева только потом приходили на площадку, чтобы научить собаку командам, потому как до этого ее никто ничему не учил. Была и стреляная собака, охранявшая свой двор. Были и собаки, к которым я бы, скажем, в вольер войти не рискнула. В т.ч. 5 мес. щенок (!), с которым мне понадобился час "притирки", чтобы я смогла его погладить по голове. Знаю и агрессивных собак шоу-линий, с которыми надо искать подход, чтобы они немного к тебе привыкли, которые если и пойдут с тобой на поводке в ринг, то поставить в стойку и бесцеремонно предвигать свои лапы не позволят. В общем собаки есть всякие и разные. Я думаю, что *одна*  собака не может быть *универсальной*. Так, чтобы и швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец. Универсальной может быть только порода. Или по крайней мере приближаться к этому. Чтобы в популяции человек мог себе выбрать или спортивную собаку, или для охраны двора, или собаку-спасателя, или для поиска, или адекватного друга семьи и т.д. Но чтобы человек мог сделать такой выбор - честными и порядочными должны быть заводчики в первую очередь, и Клуб породы во вторую, который и устанавливает правила разведения и допуска. Ведь у нас кого не послушай - у всех чемпионы и супер рабочие щенки.  :Ac: 
А "рабочий лагерь" - в моем понимании это не только, вернее ДАЛЕКО НЕ ТОЛЬКО ИПО. В нашей стране спорт и ИПО интересно лишь единицам. А надежные собаки для работы нужны гораздо большему числу людей. И если зацикливаться только на ИПО, то конечно, это приведет к своего рода деградации.

А по поводу украинских собак.
Почему тогда ты забыл таких собак как Адель - рожденная и отдрессированная со щенка на Украине и более того - по результатам ЧМ ФЦИ - Лучшая собака в сборной Украины.
Грациановских ДольчеВита и ОгоньЖара - рожденных и воспитанных на Украине. Старичка Вальтера, который до сих пор "уделывает" многих спортивных собак.  :Ag:  Зулуса того же. 
А с другой стороны, не хочу называть кличек, но сколько было куплено взрослых и дрессированных собак, которые пропали в неизвестном направлении олказавшись не такими хорошими, как ожидалось? Тоже хватает. 
А почему так трудно найти хорошего щенка? Наверное потому, что в разведении используются очень много слабых собак. Потому что есть спрос и работает рынок предложения. Ну дальше ты сам понимаешь почему так происходит и почему изменить что-то очень тяжело или даже нереально. И за границей то же так же. Не думаю, что там существенно что-то отличается. Просто надо знать линии, разбираться самому в разщведении, чтобы суметь выбрать. Увы.
А кобеля Полищука я знаю со щенка. Он наш бывший киевский. И его однопометников ты тоже знаешь, думаю.
А в целом да, вот так оно и есть, не все всегда хорошо в жизни. И какие-бы ограничения не вводились, всегда и во всем будут люди, которые захотят их обойти. И будут люди, которым это удасться. Потому что сложнее всего оставаться честным перед самим собой. И это касается всей нашей жизни, не только собак. Такова уж сущность Homo Sapiens. 
Можно конечно начать бороться с ветряными мельницами. А можно отвечать только за себя. Выбор всегда за человеком. Поэтому, как говорит одна моя знакомая - "Донт ворри, би хэппи"  :Aj:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

* Почему тогда ты забыл таких собак как Адель - рожденная и отдрессированная со щенка на Украине .*
Я писал про лидеров национальных чемпионатов прошлого года.


*Грациановских ДольчеВита и ОгоньЖара - рожденных и воспитанных на Украине. * 
  давай не будем передергивать-мы ведь сейчас разговариваем о собаках РАБОЧЕГО  РАЗВЕДЕНИЯ.Я ведь поэтому про Геретта и написал-что он выпадает из этой когорты.Грациановские  собаки разве из рабочего лагеря?

*Старичка Вальтера, который до сих пор "уделывает" многих спортивных собак.*
То же самое-этот пример не к месту-Вальтер-собака не рабочего разведения. С другой стороны-показательно то,что пес таки уделывал собак рабочего  разведения,как и Грациановские собаки.О чем это говорит? Не с лишком ли низкий потенциал рабочего лагеря,если их частенько уделывают собаки шоу-разведения,причем зачастую не очень высокого качества.Возьми Дукса-я не считаю его хорошей собакой в плане здоровья и защитного раздела-а сколько раз он показывал себя намного лучше собак из рабочего лагеря? В прошлом году перед Дигелем я вытянул его за три недели до соревнований и сделал всего-8-10 занятий(до этого пес не работал год).  90 баллов под Дигелем-это не хухры-мухры; .Ты себе представляешь такую же ситуацию с большинством собак  нашего рабочего разведения?Да им месяц ежедневных занятий понадобится только для того,чтоб у них от перевозбуждения глаза на переносице не сходились,от того,что засиделись...


*Зулуса того же.* 
Зулус хороший пес,но я повторюсь-я взял результаты собак прошлого года.
Я про тенденцию,понимаешь?А тенденция такова,что спортсмены все чаще покупают взрослых собак,потому что беря щенка можно потратить годы или того хуже -десятилетия,чтоб найти что-нибудь добротное.Отсюда вытекает нескольо вопросов:
1.на кой черт тогда такое разведение и чем по большому счету для спортсменов оно отличается от шоу?
2.Может не так разводим все-таки,вернее не так и не тех собак подбираем? Может стоит пересмотреть свои приоритеты и ценности?  

*А кобеля Полищука я знаю со щенка. Он наш бывший киевский.* 
В данном случае не важно-киевский он,немецкий или африканский. ОН ТОЖЕ КУПЛЕН УЖЕ ВЗРОСЛЫМ И ПОДГОТОВЛЕННЫМ :Af: .

*А с другой стороны, не хочу называть кличек, но сколько было куплено взрослых и дрессированных собак, которые пропали в неизвестном направлении олказавшись не такими хорошими,* 
Это только еще больше доказывает то,что не все так хорошо в рабочем лагере :Ad: .  

Кстати,Татьян,можно тебя спросить? Из каких соображений ты купила себе взрослого и подготовленного кобеля?

----------


## Irka

Олег. Да никто не говорит, что в рабочем разведении все безоблачно. Перекосы есть везде. А ты пытаешься перекосить в другую сторону. Это для баланса? )))) Облаивание пустого ящика, на мой взгляд, такой же перекос, как и зацикленность на мячике. У нас на площадке занимается одна собака. Хозяйка все время ей повышала-развивала мотивацию, чем и гордится. Довела ее до дикого ора и трясучки - так она хочетработать и получить долгожданное подкрепление в виде снежков или палочек (летом). Вчера мы отрабатывали выдержку, группа по обидиенсу у нас, там немного отличается выдержка с отвлечением от ипошной. В ипо работает другая собака, а здесь проверяющий ходит и срывает собак с выдержки: кидает мячи под носом у собаки, прыгает через собаку, из положения сидеть наведением пытается уложить или из лежать усадить. Ну вот та собака никак не может улежать, когда ей кидают снежки ))). А я свою не зацикливала ни на какие мотивационные предметы. Моя лежит спокойно. У нее были срывы, потому что она жаждала охранять свое место, не давала чужому подойти, утихомирили. Ну и к чему это я? Да! Так вот моя была отселекционирована и получена по ипо-разведению. И ничего. Наши спортсмены сказали, что они бы с ней уже давно бы были чемпионами по обидиенсу, просто из меня такой дрессировщик аховый, а так то собака способная. И неважно по какому ее нормативу было бы дрессировать. И взяла я ее щенком и не выбирала. Так что все тут дело в заводчиках и подоходе к разведению.
Согласна с Дашей. Вспомнила, по радио слышала про одну тетку, не помню из какой она страны приехала. Ехала на машине. Попался ей по дороге сломанный светофор, который горел красным. Она простояла на нем очень долго, не помню сколько, кажется сутки. Гы.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Вот дался тебе этот ящик :Ag: .Он тебе не снится еще?

* А ты пытаешься перекосить в другую сторону. Это для баланса?* 
Я не пытаюсь перекосить. Я еще раз повторяю-я не пропогандирую КНПВ :Ae: . Конечно и Кай в некоторых моментах возможно несколько утрирует или пытается потянуть одеяло на себя :Ad: . Но такова человеческая натура-каждый кулик хвалит свое болото.
Но наше -то дело какое? Деалать выводы,анализировать,не зацикливаться и главное трезво ,без эмоций думать.
Естественно и в КНПВ есть свои подводные камни. Как и во французском ринге или бельгийском.
Я все больше прихожу к мысли,что в идеале хорошо бы было при разведении руководствуваться не нормативами,вернее не только ими,а еще и тестами(которые бы заменили керунг :Ad: ). Только не банальными- в виде погремух и ора на собак.
Тестами,где бы проверялась природная апортировка и обонятельно-поисковая реакция. Где бы проверялась реакция собак на нестандартные раздражители,как в шведском тесте...Где по защите проверялась бы не "кусачка",а защитные качества в целом- в скрытой защите,в наморднике,в упражнении без проводника.Где бы проверялась реакция собаки на болевой порог ...
Но это наверное невозможно к сожалению сделать... Так,чтоб массово,чтоб все,кто в разведение идет...

----------


## Олег Рымарев

*Наши спортсмены сказали, что они бы с ней уже давно бы были чемпионами по обидиенсу, просто из меня такой дрессировщик аховый, а так то собака способная. И неважно по какому ее нормативу было бы дрессировать.*
Ира,слишком много сослагательного наклонения :Ad: . Я ни в коем случае не хочу тебя обидеть,или про твою собаку плохо сказать.Но сослагательному наклонению в разведении или дрессировке не место...
Иногда берешь собаку-вроде и то при ней,и это,а начинаешь работать-и посыпалась собачка...Так что "если бы да кабы"-это все очень размыто и не может отражать истинного положения дел или истинную ценность той или иной собаки...

----------


## Алена

А мне кажется, что не надо все так усложнять в поисках универсальной собаки -так и жизнь пройдет. Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но по мне, не надо идти в универсальный магазин (супермаркет), где есть все, но для усредненного покупателя. Если я хочу "что-то-этакое" -я пойду в специализированный магазин, где и выбор будет получше, да и качество надежнее. К чему это я ...Если меня интересует спорт, то я буду изучать тех заводчиков и их разведение, которые занимаются спортом сами и разводят собак для себя. Если я хочу пастушью собаку, то я и буду обращаться к заводчику, который разводит собак, чтобы с ними пасти овец (и т.д.), ну а хочу заниматься КНВП -пойду к тому заводчику, кто на нем "повернут". Не думаю, что, например, пастух будет селекционировать для себя собак с какими-то совершенно ненужными ему для пастьбы качествами -его специализация пасти овец. То же и с другими: каждый заводчик разводит таких собак, которые ему самому нужны в том или ином виде деятельности...Конечно, я говорю, о нормальных заводчиках...

----------


## Irka

да я понимаю, что "бы" тут не прокатывает. Скажу про настоящее время. Собакой довольны все, начиная от меня и заканчивая инструктором.
Про тесты хочу сказать, что на мой взгляд, ни один из них не отражает 100% качество собаки. К тому же к тесту можно так же подготовить, как и к нормативу. Я вообще не против лишних тестов, не помешают. Хорошо бы еще они были неожиданными и без подготовки. Но тогда как оценивать реакцию собаки? На 1й раз она может и не очень для нас приемлемо отреагировать, зато потом может прекрасно работать. Что оценивать? Способность к обучению, которая тоже очень важна, или все же желаемую реакцию при 1м тестировании? Ведь может же случиться наоборот. Собака как в 1й раз среагирует, и это будет ее потолок.
А зацикливаться на одном нормативе, я думаю тоже не правильно. Нужно смотреть собак и из КНПВ и из ринговых дрессур. Везде найдутся хорошие. Почему бы не смешивать эти линии? Да вообще, каждый заводчик решает что ему лучше. Кто-то пусть смешивает, другие только своего направления придерживаются. Я считаю это неплохо. Хуже бы было, если б все разом стали разводить по одному принципу. А потом опа! И оно оказалось ошибочным, как у шоушников экстерьер. Гы

----------


## Lynx

> Ты себе представляешь такую же ситуацию с большинством собак нашего рабочего разведения?Да им месяц ежедневных занятий понадобится только для того,чтоб у них от перевозбуждения глаза на переносице не сходились,от того,что засиделись...


Вот это кстати, я считаю, ненормально. Рабочая собака не равно холерик в моем понимании. Скажем, того же Фойта часто "вынимают" из вольера за неделю-две до соревнований и собака выступает стабильно.

Кстати по поводу КНПВ и Мондио ринга, вот сегодня я видела Павла Губина (он у нас в Киеве работает с собаками), он принимал участие в подготовке сборной России на ЧМ по Мондио, где российский кобель занял 14 место. Так вот с этим "чисто мондио" кобелем в Москве и не только уже ломанулись вязаться ИПОшники, увидев его работу на ЧМ на видео, где кобель хватает не в руку или плечо, а почти в шею, так что фигурант просто не мог двигаться с ним на шее. И кобель говорят - супер! И что не ИПОшный, так то неважно. Потенциал то собаки виден!

----------


## Олег Рымарев

*ну а хочу заниматься КНВП -пойду к тому заводчику, кто на нем "повернут".*
Так-то оно так.Но и не совсем так. В свое время,когда малинуа начали завоевывать свою нишу в ИПО-спорте-они вышли ведь все из Ринговых дисциплин.И надавали кучу хороших потомков для ИПО уже в первой генерации.

*На 1й раз она может и не очень для нас приемлемо отреагировать, зато потом может прекрасно работать. Что оценивать?* 
А это смотря как эти тесты составить :Ad: .
Если собака боится панически выстрела-ты ее хоть сто раз тестируй-результат будет один.
Если взять работу в наморднике-тут та же кухня. Не будет слабая собака атаковать. Да,можно ее научить тыкаться в человека. Но специалист всегда отличит-хочет собака атаковать или просто ткнуться носом.
То же и с работой в скрытой защите.Нет,конечно и слабую собаку можно подготовить-но если на площадке,да с разогревом предварительным. Если же сделать не на площадке ,без разогрева,да без резких дерганий и улюлюканий помощника  -не сработает собака слабая. НЕ СРА-БО-ТА-ЕТ!!! Проверял неоднократно и на разных собаках,которые вполне прилично на площадке выглядят :Ad: .
То же и с болевым порогом. Приведу пример,только кличку собаки не буду называть(меня и так пол-Украины за прямоту ненавидит :Ag: ).
Так вот. ЦАЦИТ. Фигурант наступает на лапу собаки. Ор пес поднял такой,что я подумал,что там как минимум перелом,порванные связки или что-то в этом роде. Пес уходит от теснения,дисквал. Сначала все начали наверное в душе гнать на фигуранта(по крайней мере я то точно подумал,что очень сильно наступил на лапу). Но когда по истечению буквально 15ти сек.-(пес еще не успел со стадиона выйти),хромота прошла-стало понятно-насколько пес чувствителен.
А так-все нормально-держит удары стеком,и выступает успешно по сей день :Af: .

----------


## Nubira

> Приведу пример,только кличку собаки не буду называть(меня и так пол-Украины за прямоту ненавидит).
> Так вот. ЦАЦИТ. Фигурант наступает на лапу собаки. Ор пес поднял такой,что я подумал,что там как минимум перелом,порванные связки или что-то в этом роде. Пес уходит от теснения,дисквал. Сначала все начали наверное в душе гнать на фигуранта(по крайней мере я то точно подумал,что очень сильно наступил на лапу). Но когда по истечению буквально 15ти сек.-(пес еще не успел со стадиона выйти),хромота прошла-стало понятно-насколько пес чувствителен.
> А так-все нормально-держит удары стеком,и выступает успешно по сей день.


Не знаю о какой собаке идет речь, и о каком Цаците, так что вряд ли меня кто то сможет упрекнуть в необъективности, но вполне допускаю что воздействие могло быть на какую то болевую точку, что оправдывает такое поведение собаки  :Af:  Олег, вы себе когда нибудь утюг на мизинчик роняли? площадь травмы небольшая, а болит ой-ой-ой  :Ag:

----------


## Irka

ну такие элементарные проверки как на выстрел, делаются во всех нормативах. Зачем еще лишний тест? А в намордике тыкаться вообще не вижу смысла. Можно же без намордника с укусом. Я имела ввиду тест, выходящий за рамки любого норматива. Типа фактора неожиданности. Но не из укрытия на глазах у собаки, а в городе, из-за угла или из-за спины. Ну придумать можно что-то. Просто мне кажется эти тесты, если принять за правило, то со временем так же станут спортивными.  Начнется подготовка к ним, возможно даже какие-нибудь соревнования кто круче и все завертится заново. Понятно, что слабая собака не сработает. Так и в существующих нормативах она не срабатывает или не всегда или нестабильно. Ведь это по большому счету видно же. А в разведении всегда будет плембрак. Не может в помете рождаться одни супер-щенки. Кто-то будет хуже, кто-то лучше. И сам производитель может оказаться не препотентным. Разве такого никогда не было? Сам супер, а детей дает хуже себя. Возврат к среднему уровню, однако. Закон природы.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Олег, вы себе когда нибудь утюг на мизинчик роняли? площадь травмы небольшая, а болит ой-ой-ой


И, что характерно, с такой травмой не хромаешь ни минуты. :Ag: 
Ну, флудить, так флудить! :Ad: 
По поводу слабой собаки в наморднике. Был атакован такой собакой и довольно чувствительно прихвачен через намордник. Но собака слабая. А вторая такая собака была у самого - лупил в наморднике по жизни, но я-то знаю его как облупленного.

----------


## Tatjana

> Старая версия форума мне больше нравилась.
> Не могу тут цитаты вставлять.


Олег, чтобы вставить цитату нажми на поле ответа желтый квадратик - это теги цитаты   и скопируй туда фразу, которая тебе нужна.

PS. Опять не успела ответить в этой теме...

----------


## Tatjana

Основная дискуссия по этой теме кажется уже закончена. Извините, что с опозданием, но я все-таки помахаю флагом. :Aa: 
Олег, прочитала я про норматив. До ИПО я занималась естественно ОКД, ЗКС и вольной цирковой дрессировкой.
У меня очень скептические мысли.



> Переводя эти статьи,я не преследовал цель,чтоб сейчас все сказали-«КНПВ-супер-форевер,а ИПО-ерунда»)). Но эти статьи наводят на определенные размышления.
> Мы должны научиться думать,а не принимать все на веру и циклиться на чем-то одном,не слыша и не видя ничего вокруг.


Да, это очень интересная информация и задумываться надо. Норматив, с моей субьективной точки зрения, не такой сложный, как можно себе представить. Что определенно - требует от собак физической выносливости, а значит и функциональной анатомии. Это здорово! Но некоторые упражнения... :0187: 
Все, что касается раздела послушания - нормальные элементы, не трудные для собаки. И не трудоемко в обучении. Отказ от корма - это вообще устаревший взгляд на поведение животных.
Помнится, как моя дворняжка Лана, выиграв очередные соревнования по ОКД потом шла туда, где разбросан корм и все сьедала. :Ap: 
Плавание и аппортировка из воды - почти природное дарование собак!!! Требуется лишь чуть-чуть направить навык.
В целом послушание, как послушание. Но вот в защите  некоторые элементы ближе к цирковым трюкам.



> В то время,когда собака сделала хватку,помощник делает 2-3 шага назад. Собака должна тут же самостоятельно отпустить и вернуться назад к предмету.


Я бы хотела видеть философию обучение этому навыку. Смешно предположить, что собака в этой ситуации способна к самоанализу действий. Тоже самое и при этом упражнении:



> После того,как помощника проконвоировали примерно 20 м,он роняет связку ключей. Собака должна поднять их без команды,пристроится с левой стороны к помощнику,показывая тем самым проводнику,что она что-то нашла.После этого проводник дает команду помощнику остановиться и забирает у собаки найденный предмет, пряча его в карман.


Все остальные упражнения по защите требуют от собаки тех же качеств, как и ИПО норматив.
Это конечно не главное, но меня смущает вот эта фраза: «Стой,полиция!Стой,полиция!». Мне кажется не полицейский не имеет право использовать такие слова. Это норматив для полицейских или пользовательный норматив для разведения?
И в какой-то степени мне показалось, что норматив НКПВ уже немного устарел относительно современных знаний по обучению собак. :Ab: 
Но в любом случае очень тебе благодарна, что познакомил с этим видом дрессировки!



> -Я все чаще вижу спортивных даунов,у которых кроме мяча или рукава во рту нет никаких интересов и приоритетов…
> -Я видел много спортивных собак,не способных работать по человеку даже в самых простых ситуациях


Чаще это вопрос тренинга.



> -Я все чаще слышу то там то сям о проблемах дисплазии
> -Я достаточно часто слышу о случаях заворота желудка


Мне кажется это проблема не норматива.



> -Я все чаще вижу собак,которые без стержня-к ним можно запросто подойти,потрепать за ухом.Да чего там потрепать-их можно просто взять за поводок,и оно запросто за тобой пойдет
> -Я видел очень много собак не способных работать самостоятельно,по охране двора,например или квартиры. У собак просто не хватает нормальной агрессии и недоверия к посторонним людям.
> -Я видел дофига собак с проблемами хвата.


Мне кажется, что у тебя просто невезение какое-то...
Олег, но при всем, я очень хорошо тебя понимаю! Серьезно рабочими собаками я стала заниматься с 2004г. Если раньше мне казалось, что в бОльшей степени, если хорошие родители, то по выбору щенка надо уповать на удачу, теперь же мнение изменилось. У меня уже есть некоторые наработки в этом вопросе. Надеюсь, что эти 5 лет не прошли даром, и я смогу сделать правильные выводы. 



> Кстати,Татьян,можно тебя спросить? Из каких соображений ты купила себе взрослого и подготовленного кобеля?


Только лишь потому, что я имею недостаточно опыта и знаний в области рабочего разведения. А время упускать не хотелось. Кстати, проблема Квая - это то, что он был уже обучен. 
И все мои неудачи следствие собственной небрежности.

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, у меня еще к тебе вопрос. Читая твои соображения на разных форумах ты делаешь большое ударение на работу собак против человека. Для чего, по твоему мнению нужна работа по скрытой защите и в наморднике? 
И еще очень бы хотелось прочитать твое мнение в теме о терминологии в защите.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> И в какой-то степени мне показалось, что норматив НКПВ уже немного устарел относительно современных знаний по обучению собак.


Устарел,но намеренно. Большинство любителей КНПВ считают(и в этом смысле я с ними солидарен,если рассматривать этот норматив не с точки зрения получения максимума баллов,а с точки зрения тестирования собаки),что чем продвинутей методика,тем больше посредственных собак попадает в разведение.



> Все остальные упражнения по защите требуют от собаки тех же качеств, как и ИПО норматив.


Давай при этом учтем два,на мой взгляд, важных момента:
1.собаку не "разряжают" в тренинге  рукавом. Я уже писал где-то  -возьми любую   собаку ИПО-линий,и не поотдавай ей рукав в течении скажем 10ти занятий,а заодно и не поподкрепляй чистые отпуски повторной дачей укуса-ты узнаешь очень много интересного о своей собаке :Af: . Правда это "интересное" не всегда будет приятным.
2.В КНПВ считаю очень большим качеством следующее-все(тут надо сделать акцент) *ВСЕ* собаки при остановке декоя должны дальше продолжать бороться не снижая оборотов и отпускать только по команде проводника. Если ты знакома с термином "нежелательные связи на...(нужное вставить)",то ты поймешь,  что я имею ввиду.
Этого очень сложно добиться.




> Я бы хотела видеть философию обучение этому навыку. Смешно предположить, что собака в этой ситуации способна к самоанализу действий.


Тань,мы ведь с тобой не первый  день замужем,правда;)? 
Какой самоанализ? Чистый условный рефлекс. Но попробуй-ка ты его добиться!!!! Речь не о самоанализе,а о хорошей управляемости,гибкости НС и не зацикливании на чем-то одном.




> -Я все чаще слышу то там то сям о проблемах дисплазии
> -Я достаточно часто слышу о случаях заворота желудка
> Мне кажется это проблема не норматива.


Частично таки из-за норматива.
Приведу тебе пример. Немцы,когда завезли малина в Германию,могли в начале позволить себе допускать к разведению только собак с оценкой "А". Позже пришлось пересмотреть требования. Сейчас уже и с "В" можно.
Но ситуация все больше ухудшается,и они в прошлом году в том числе и по этой причине вынуждены были отказаться от правил "только все немецкое".
Сейчас в разведение идут и иностранные кобели с другими видами дрессировки и без немецкого керунга(в часности речь идет о КНПВ). Этим кобелям до вязок с немецкими суками(в том числе и их предкам) никогда не делали снимков. По просьбе немецких товарищей им сейчас сделали таки эти  снимки-чтоб немцы могли оформить вязки. У всех "А" :Af:  Все очень просто в данном случае-не может собака прыгать-нафиг с пляжа! если же пользоваться только снимками-если ты читала статью Фолькер Риделя-в разведение все время попадают собаки,склонные к дисплазии,(если их не нагружать хорошенько),несущие ген дисплазии,но не показывающие это на снимках :Af: 
Помимо этого конкретно ИПО/ШХ норматив во многих странах косвенно "виновен" во многих болезнях,в т.ч. и дисплазии из-за того,что он является единственным допусковым нормативом,а значит "заставляет" все больше инбридировать собак,все больше ухудшая здоровье  собак. Это еще один фактор-почему немцы в малина-разведении послабили сейчас свои требования.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, у меня еще к тебе вопрос. Читая твои соображения на разных форумах *ты делаешь большое ударение на работу собак против человека*. Для чего, по твоему мнению нужна работа по скрытой защите и в наморднике?
> И еще очень бы хотелось прочитать твое мнение в теме о терминологии в защите.


 Отвечу позже.

----------


## Sergey

> Все очень просто в данном случае-не может собака прыгать-нафиг с пляжа!


Вот это именно оно. На следующую вязку "для себя" буду искать 6-7 летнего кобеля чтобы бегал и прыгал, сам буду смотреть, а снимок и не спрошу. С год уже об этом думаю, статья только подтвердила решение.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Читая твои соображения на разных форумах ты делаешь большое ударение на работу собак против человека.


Тань,я видимо вопроса не понял,что ты имеешь ввиду.
А ты что,разве в защите(даже если это ИПО) ориентируешься на что-то другое?-чтоб собака кусала рукав? Или все же человека в дозволенное место-рукав? :Af: 



> Для чего, по твоему мнению нужна работа по скрытой защите и в наморднике?


Ну,я предложил же это делать в контексте теста.Поэтому-это не работа-это проверка. И это нельзя рассматривать одтельно-а только в комплексе. Как ты можешь проверить собаку,чтоб затратить минимум усилий,и получить цельную картину о собаке? Пустить на рукав,как в керунге? Мне этого ,например недостаточно,чтоб составить мнение о собаке. 
Если же брать отдельно упражнение например в наморднике-я его считаю очень полезным. Что здесь можно увидеть? Цельность и нутро собаки. Имеет ли она хорошую,здоровую агрессию. Ведь с точки зрения собаки работа это бесполезная-атаковать человека в наморднике. 
Люди высказывали свое мнение и тут ,и на Вартхофе,что к этим тестам можно подготовить собаку. А мое мнение-нет . Если у собаки нет хорошей агрессии-по мере того,как ты будешь пытаться подготовить ее к атаке в наморднике с каждым последующем занятием собака будет работать все хуже,интерес будет пропадать. 
По работе в скрытке. Да,конечно ,можно проверить вроде бы и на спортивном рукаве...НО есть один маленький ньюансик-в спортивном рукаве не проверишь ты способность мгновенно включаться в работу собаки именно по человеку. Кроме этого я видал категорию собак,которые вроде бы на спортснаряжении работают хорошо,а в скрытке поведение-то другое совсем. Кроме этого скрытка дополнит нам впечатление об увиденной работе в наморднике. Поскольку есть категория нервных собак,которые в наморднике будут демонстрировать неплохую работу,но при этом не имеют хорошего,плотного и спокойного хвата.
 В любом случае,я считаю,что чтоб получить полную картину о психике собаки демонстрация мотивации и смены инстинктов маловато будет(когда в некоторых случаях  агрессия-это восе и не агрессия никакая,а всего лишь фрустрация).

Читала на Вартхофе пример с мондиорингом? Это на самом деле из этой же серии-что невозможно одев рукав или костюм составить полную картину о собаке. А потом и получается,как обычно это и происходит-смотришь-пес приличный,заказываешь от него щенка,а щенок дерьмовый.
А дерьмовый,потому что родитель такой же,просто оболочка вроде бы хорошая,а внутри тырса.Пока не копнешь-ничего не увидишь.
 Такой же принцип,кстати,работает на мой взгляд и в отношении дисплазии - я о снимках-если попадается собака,склонная к дисплазии,но не нагруженная физически-делаешь снимок-все в порядке. Берешь себе щенка от данного производителя-а у него -дисплазия. Сидишь,и думаешь-ну почему именно мне такая невезуха. А это и не  невезуха вовсе-а закономерность-родитель с "трухой" внутри был;). Внешность  с внутренним миром,так сказать,не совпадает :Ag: .Я думаю,что некоторая категория собак,о которых мы говорим "хороший пес,но не дает в себя детей,не препотентный"-именно поэтому не дает хороших детей-что их качества-будь-то здоровье или характер являются не хорошими, а псевдо-хорошими. И они,эти производители,дают-то как раз в себя детей,просто мы этого не знаем :Ag: ,потому,что не знаем их подлинное нутро;). 
Вобщем,мне кажется,что по другому все же подходы в разведении должны быть при селекции....




> И еще очень бы хотелось прочитать твое мнение в теме о терминологии в защите.


Я не особый любитель вдаваться в терминологию. Честно скажу,что даже не был в этой теме. Зайду на досуге,почитаю. Если найдусь что сказать-напишу.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> На следующую вязку "для себя" буду искать 6-7 летнего кобеля чтобы бегал и прыгал, сам буду смотреть, а снимок и не спрошу.


Нелегко среди ротвейлеров будет таких кандидатов найти.Не знаю как у вас,но у нас породу запустили. Года 3-4 назад присутствовал я на проверке характера перед спецвыставкой. Жалкое зрелище-здоровенные кобелюги прячуться за проводников((((.

Хотя есть еще истинные поклонники даной породы. За границей,правда(((.







взято отсюда:
http://www.rottweiler-vom-mansfelder...ingsbilder.htm

вот здесь тоже неплохие собачки есть:
http://users.skynet.be/hexental/

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, трудный и обстоятельный разговор предстоит. :Ab: 



> чем продвинутей методика,тем больше посредственных собак попадает в разведение.


Да, с одной стороны это так. Край можно найти во всем. Ты сам прекрасно понимаешь, если у заводчика нет своей головы на плечах никаким нормативом он не защитится для разведения хороших собак. Ведь все относительно.
Что ты понимаешь под продвинутой методикой? Знания о поведении собак?
До сих пор я считаю, что мы полностью не раскрываем потенциал собак. Если есть возможность с успехом обучать не совсем талантливую собаку надежной работе, то почему это недостаток? Никто не призывает таку собаку использовать в разведении.
В розовый замок по поводу такой собаки, которая " в огне не горит, в воде не тонет", удовлетворяя человеческую несостоятельность, я давно уже не верю.



> Давай при этом учтем два,на мой взгляд, важных момента:
> 1.собаку не "разряжают" в тренинге рукавом.


А как разряжается в природе хищник? Зачем ему тоже нужна разрядка?



> Я уже писал где-то -возьми любую собаку ИПО-линий,и не поотдавай ей рукав в течении скажем 10ти занятий,а заодно и не поподкрепляй чистые отпуски повторной дачей укуса-ты узнаешь очень много интересного о своей собаке. Правда это "интересное" не всегда будет приятным.


А зачем? Что ты этим проверишь? А главное, где в работе, пусть даже в реале потребуется такое?



> 2.В КНПВ считаю очень большим качеством следующее-все(тут надо сделать акцент) ВСЕ собаки при остановке декоя должны дальше продолжать бороться не снижая оборотов и отпускать только по команде проводника.Этого очень сложно добиться.


Это не трудно закрепляется. Вот только что на семинаре П.Роде в Питере обьяснял, что собаке в защите надо создавать такие условия, чтобы она не знала последовательности действий и всегда была готова к работе! Все обучаемо, это не есть проблема.  Но главное -  собака есть живое существо, а не машина для убийства.

Остальное напишу позже.

----------


## Irka

мне кажется, что дело не в нормативах и тестировании. А дело тут в заводчиках. Разве заводчик не видит собственную собаку? Не знает ее плюсы и минусы и на что она способна? Все нюансы, сработает или нет, видны в треннинге при подготовке к любому нормативу. Даже в послушании можно многое сказать о собаке. Все дело в людях, а не в нормативах.
Как выбрать щенка и от каких родителей, это уже другой вопрос. Лучше всего, если знаешь собаку с детства, видишь ее в треннинге, от такой потом можно спокойно брать щенка и не ошибешься. Все эти тестирования, конечно, хороши. Но... Не исключается шанс все же "пропустить" слабую собаку. Ведь не знаешь же сколько ее готовили и какой по счету раз она идет на живца в наморднике. Может 1й или 2й. А на 10й она "сдуется". Может кто-то не на 10й, а на 20й или 50й. По-любому, это уже ей как бы в минус. А потом могут быть и такие варианты, что собаку отучали бросаться на людей, особенно в наморднике. Но от этого собака не стала хуже. Она ведет себя так, как ее учили. Вобщем, мой вывод такой: искать порядочного заводчика, которого знаешь хорошо и знаешь его собаку.

----------


## Tatjana

> Какой самоанализ? Чистый условный рефлекс. Но попробуй-ка ты его добиться!!!! Речь не о самоанализе,а о хорошей управляемости,гибкости НС и не зацикливании на чем-то одном.


Мне это чем-то напоминает логику перехватов в ЗКС 20-ти летней давности. :Ac:  



> -Я все чаще слышу то там то сям о проблемах дисплазии
> -Я достаточно часто слышу о случаях заворота желудка
> Мне кажется это проблема не норматива.
> Частично таки из-за норматива.


Гм... тогда норматив ОКД, ЗКС были просто великолепными для отбора! В то время заворот - я о таком просто не слышала. А так же не слышала о завороте в 90-е. Почему мы перешли на ИПО?



> Все очень просто в данном случае-не может собака прыгать-нафиг с пляжа!


Вот руками и ногами "ЗА"!  :0493: 

Остальное напишу позже.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> А как разряжается в природе хищник? Зачем ему тоже нужна разрядка?


Где ты видела,чтоб хищник в природе разряжался?Крокодил,например,удав или ястреб? :Ag: Ну а если серьезно,давай мы возьмем близкого родственника собаки-волка. Никогда не видел,чтоб они разряжались.
Да и что это за волк такой-чтоб ему разрядка нужна? Не выжил бы он просто в природе,если ему нужно было бы постоянно  стрессы снимать перед трапезой   :Ag: . Сотоварищи по трапезе из стаи ,у кого нервуха получше-сожрали бы все, пока "раненный душою" медитировал бы  :Ag: .
Ну да ладно,с хищниками можно далеко в дебри залезть. Собаки в конце концов не дикие животные.
Давай еще ближе-почему собак из Бельгийского ринга не разряжают,а хваты у них огого какие? И отпуски при этом чистые? А не потому ли,что для них  главное удовольствие- работа,сам процесс ее,а не то,что по концу проделанной работы они получат в пасть кусок джутового покрытия?  




> Я уже писал где-то -возьми любую собаку ИПО-линий,и не поотдавай ей рукав в течении скажем 10ти занятий,а заодно и не поподкрепляй чистые отпуски повторной дачей укуса-ты узнаешь очень много интересного о своей собаке. Правда это "интересное" не всегда будет приятным.
> *А зачем? Что ты этим проверишь? А главное, где в работе, пусть даже в реале потребуется такое?*


А где в работе,пусть даже в реале требуется ношение рукава?)))) Да и в спортивном нормативе ,в программе это не требуется))).
И я не рассматриваю в этом контескте "надо-не надо" для работы. Я рассматриваю в данном случае характер собаки,в отношении этой самой собаки к человеку в защите. Раз наши собаки не могут выполнять хорошо работу без отдачи рукава-то почему мы ИПО- скептикам говорим обратное-"да нет,не рукавники они,все дело в тренере,философии, и т.д."
Но при этом регулярно подкрепляем работу рукавом))). Потом из поколения в поколение это закрепляется и знаешь какие перекосы мы потом имеем? У меня есть сука,не хухры-мухры-из Вайнбергблика между прочем,которой все пофиг-ей лишь бы с рукавом в пасти полежать-вот отдаешь рукав-и если за поводок не держишь-она тут же разворачивается,ходу на край   площадки,ляжет с ним и лежит. Если при этом другая собака работает-ее даже привязывать не надо-ей пофиг))).  
Только не говорите мне,что дело все в тренинге и философии. Я 15 лет в ИПО,сам не люблю при этом спортивных крайностей  и никогда не делаю из собак чистых добычников,если качество собаки это позволяет...




> Это не трудно закрепляется. Вот только что на семинаре П.Роде в Питере обьяснял, что собаке в защите надо создавать такие условия, чтобы она не знала последовательности действий и всегда была готова к работе!


П. Роде не открыл никакой тайны))). Я по такому принципу тоже собак обучаю и уже давно. Но при этом все же с большинством собак не удается добиться хорошей ,не халявной борьбы при остановке с одной стороны и с молниеносным отпуском -с другой.
Как правило собака либо "затихает" и борется весьма формально,либо отпускает без команды. 
Давайте сюда не будем только приплетать тех собак,которые при остановке борятся великолепно,но при этом не отпускают в нужный момент;)))) В ИПО-линиях как раз и есть эти две крайности в подавляющем большинстве.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Мне это чем-то напоминает логику перехватов в ЗКС 20-ти летней давности.


Неудачный пример. Логика в перехватах-меняешь укус на укус. А тут надо поменять любимого декоя на связку ключей. Согласись- невыгодный обмен;).

----------


## Lynx

> Давайте сюда не будем только приплетать тех собак,которые при остановке борятся великолепно,но при этом не отпускают в нужный момент;))))


О да, как войдут в кураж, все, отпустить трудно. Тут уж как-то надо определиться, что лучше, что хуже: отпускать без команды или не отпускать даже по команде. :)))




> А тут надо поменять любимого декоя на связку ключей. Согласись- невыгодный обмен;).


Ну разве что декой не такой уж и любимый ;))

----------


## Олег Рымарев

понравилась работа собак в наморднике:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1ZCcbeF7kA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY2KZqAQoAE&NR=1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-OcjS-XqHg&eurl= 




> Тут уж как-то надо определиться, что лучше, что хуже: отпускать без команды или не отпускать даже по команде.


А в КНПВ такой дилеммы и права выбора нет;)




> Ну разве что декой не такой уж и любимый ;))


Ах,ну да,я ж забыл-они ж там все добычники :Ag: . Причем костюм и связка ключей ну прррям равносильная по желаемости добыча;)))
А наши собаки не добычники вовсе,но при этом надо их рукавом задабривать методично и регулярно,а иначе-хана хвату и чистым отпускам :Af:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Олег, по второму ролику: а почему проводник не добивается четкости выполнения команд послушки?

----------


## Irka

нифигасе! Как это хищники не подкрепляются? А как же еда, которыю они поймали???? Это что ни на есть то самое подкрепление. Лакомством )))

----------


## Олег Рымарев

великолепная работа добермана в наморднике в конце ролика!!! Отличнейший пес судя по всему.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZb_p...eature=related
Эх,где такие доберы сейчас водятся((((.
Была у меня пара таких в тренинге лет 8-10 назад. Одно удовольствие было работать!!!!





> Олег, по второму ролику: а почему проводник не добивается четкости выполнения команд послушки?


Ну,четкости может там и нет спортивной,а зачем она ему? Управляемость у собаки стопроцентная. Для прикладной собаки это самое главное.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Я говорю о том, что дается команда лежать, а собака садится. Дается команда ко мне, а собака застывает метрах в двух от проводника.

----------


## Lynx

> А наши собаки не добычники вовсе


Реальных недобычников у нас единицы. Но я затрудняюсь сказать - хорошо это или плохо. Так как для спорта и вообще для дрессировки много агрессии мешает однозначно. :) А вот для тестов, где не требуется специальная подготовка собаки, думаю нормально, т.к. видна природная наклонность собаки. Я вообще по природе своей лени не откажусь от тестов, к которым собаку вообще не надо готовить (дрессировать, учить). Было бы супер: родилась собака, подросла, протестировали и можно использовать в разведении. Это актуально для питомников, где много сук и каждой, понятное дело, нет времени отдрессировать, выступить, показать, уделить внимание. А собаки то хорошие, просто их никто не видит...

----------


## Sergey

> Нелегко среди ротвейлеров будет таких кандидатов найти.Не знаю как у вас,но у нас породу запустили.


У нас с породой тоже не супер, на площадках даже декорашек больше.  :Ag:  Но есть еще "могикане" и не плохие.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Еще один неплохой экземплярчик:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI-F4_V41yM&NR=1



> Но есть еще "могикане" и не плохие.


А у нас я не встречал уже давно((((. В основном шоу-разведение-хорошие,красивые, холеные собаки с сердцем зайца внутри.
А ведь когда -то говорили-"ротвейлер-мерседес среди собак". А теперь он превратился в инвалидку-машину,которую при совдепии выпускали.

Артем,а в этом смысле. Я англ. просто не знаю,поэтому не заметил погрешностей. Могу предположить,что решили попробовать реальную ситуацию прокатать,чтоб выяснить на каком этапе они находятся и какие слабые места есть. Я так тоже иногда со спортивными собаками делаю-для того ,чтоб знать реальное положение вещей и потом ударение поставить на слабые места,работая более точечно,прицельней..

----------


## Tatjana

> понравилась работа собак в наморднике:


Я даже до конца не стала смотреть эти ролики! При такой *возне*!!!, любая средняя собака с соответствующей подготовкой будет делать это на ура! На внутреннем азарте, который дается ей от природы. Человек в данном случае выглядит слабенькой жертвой! Ну как можно на это ориентироваться? У меня первая собака - дворняжка Лана, вот такие кренделя в наморднике вытворяла со всеми дворовыми мальчишками, готовая наверное была убить их, чувствуя свою безнаказанность и превосходство. В такой борьбе тот же самый азарт, когда собака попадает в курятник и начинает давить всех кур, хотя ей больше одной и не сьесть! Тот же самый азарт - волк попадает в овчарню и давит всех овец, пока есть силы. Слышали о таком? Как крестьяне за это ненавидели волков. 

Хочу рассказать вам одну историю. Много лет назад один мой знакомый, сидя на корточках,  предложил Флори кусок булки. Знакомый был владельцем двух боксеров, работал милиционером. Флори был в наморднике в тот момент и с удовольствием решил взять этот кусок. И тут вдруг кааааааааааак получил оплеуху от мента. Мне и в голову не могла придти, что мент так отреагирует. Флори моментально его повалил, он начал в наморднике с ним так драться!!! Это надо было видеть как, чувствуя, что не может его достать зубами, Флори его давил еще и своим телом. Хотя до этого Флори никогда не готовился для такой работы, он вошел в такой раж!!! Ели оттащили. Это было пострашнее тех роликов, которые я успела посмотреть, потому что неизвестно было, в какой момент слетит намордник. С той поры этот человек никогда не заходил на территорию, если совершенно добродушный Флори находился поблизости. :Ap:  
Занимаясь с собаками 25 лет назад, я точно могу сказать, что самым лакомым кусочком для собак в наших тренировках по защите была работа в наморднике, где они чувствовали свое превосходство. Это было для них гораздо интереснее, чем трепать дурацкий халат.

----------


## Tatjana

Ответ на все сообщения, что связаны с понятием добычи:
МНОГО ДОБЫЧИ НЕ БЫВАЕТ!!!
Надо правильно работать с собаками! :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> А ты что,разве в защите(даже если это ИПО) ориентируешься на что-то другое?-чтоб собака кусала рукав? Или все же человека в дозволенное место-рукав?


У меня другое понятие. В защите собака учиться бороться против человека за рукав. Человек в данном случае стена, которую ей надо преодолеть. И в этой борьбе можно хорошо разложить собаку, определить ее потенциальные возможности для работы.  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Где ты видела,чтоб хищник в природе разряжался?Крокодил,например,удав или ястреб?Ну а если серьезно,давай мы возьмем близкого родственника собаки-волка. Никогда не видел,чтоб они разряжались.
> Да и что это за волк такой-чтоб ему разрядка нужна? Не выжил бы он просто в природе,если ему нужно было бы постоянно  стрессы снимать перед трапезой  . Сотоварищи по трапезе из стаи ,у кого нервуха получше-сожрали бы все, пока "раненный душою" медитировал бы .
> Ну да ладно,с хищниками можно далеко в дебри залезть. Собаки в конце концов не дикие животные.


Зря смеешься Олег! Конечно, приводя в пример хищника, я подразумевала семейство псовых. Ирина верно заметила, что поедание добычи - это тоже разрядка, да еще какая!!! Но и до поедания, очень часто животное просто удерживает пойманную добычу, после возбуждения переходя в состояние равновесия. Почти в каждом фильме, демонстрируемом по Дискавери или Энимал Планет, где охотятся львы или волки, или гиеновые собаки, или гиены это отображено.
Я лично видела, как ведет себя лайка, после того, как кабана уже убили, ее просто не оттащить. Она его не драла, она хотела его просто удержать, облизывала его морду, пыталась как-то захватить за ухом и замирала.




> Давай еще ближе-почему собак из Бельгийского ринга не разряжают,а хваты у них огого какие? И отпуски при этом чистые? А не потому ли,что для них  главное удовольствие- работа,сам процесс ее,а не то,что по концу проделанной работы они получат в пасть кусок джутового покрытия?


Я не видела тренинг. Я не могу тебе ответить. Я вообще не видела работу по ринговым дисциплинам.






> А где в работе,пусть даже в реале требуется ношение рукава?)))) Да и в спортивном нормативе ,в программе это не требуется))).


Олег, отвечу тебе вопросом на вопрос, когда ты обучаешь собаку следу или послушанию, ты как-то подкрепляешь выработку условного рефлекса? 
Я уже обьясняла, как понимаю защиту и почему собаке отдается рукав. 




> Потом из поколения в поколение это закрепляется и знаешь какие перекосы мы потом имеем? У меня есть сука,не хухры-мухры-из Вайнбергблика между прочем,которой все пофиг-ей лишь бы с рукавом в пасти полежать-вот отдаешь рукав-и если за поводок не держишь-она тут же разворачивается,ходу на край   площадки,ляжет с ним и лежит. Если при этом другая собака работает-ее даже привязывать не надо-ей пофиг))).


Потому что в тренинге твою собаку обучили, что добыча - это рукав, а не человек. Трудно сказать, как бы вела себя собака, если бы ей изначально обьяснили другое понятие. 




> Только не говорите мне,что дело все в тренинге и философии. Я 15 лет в ИПО,сам не люблю при этом спортивных крайностей  и никогда не делаю из собак чистых добычников,если качество собаки это позволяет...


Я уже писала где-то в своих темах, может в споре с Артемом, что при первом посещении собакой тренировки по защите, мы не ломимся проверять жгутом или тряпкой ее инстинкт добычи, а проверяем реакцию, вызывая инстинкт защиты! И только после получения реакции - перевод на добычу. А не наоборот. 






> П. Роде не открыл никакой тайны))). Я по такому принципу тоже собак обучаю и уже давно. Но при этом все же с большинством собак не удается добиться хорошей ,не халявной борьбы при остановке с одной стороны и с молниеносным отпуском -с другой.
> Как правило собака либо "затихает" и борется весьма формально,либо отпускает без команды.


Ну может ты все-таки что-то делаешь не так? 
Я не намерена считать, что ИПО - это панацея от всех бед! Просто при любом нормативе ориентиром в работе должны быть: понимание поведения собак; методы не должны противоречить законам, по которым устроена собака; работу в защите должна оставаться защитным разделом и не переходить в слепую игру; и чтобы оценить готовую работу, надо включать свою голову, а не подсчет баллов. 




> Давайте сюда не будем только приплетать тех собак,которые при остановке борятся великолепно,но при этом не отпускают в нужный момент;)))) В ИПО-линиях как раз и есть эти две крайности в подавляющем большинстве.


Не вижу я этих крайностей. Может они преобладают на Украине?

----------


## Sergey

> Еще один неплохой экземплярчик:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI-F4_V41yM&NR=1
> 
> А у нас я не встречал уже давно((((. В основном шоу-разведение-хорошие,красивые, холеные собаки с сердцем зайца внутри.
> А ведь когда -то говорили-"ротвейлер-мерседес среди собак". А теперь он превратился в инвалидку-машину,которую при совдепии выпускали.


Олег, уж извини, что ты в этом "экземплярчике" неплохого нашел? Реагирует только на движение руки, собственного желания победить не видно, а уж выглядит...  Условный такой ротвейлер.  :Ag:  У нас ротвейлеры ЧР по ЗКС выигрывают, а я не отношусь к национальным видам со снисходительной улыбкой. И в ИПО есть несколько, не чемпионы, но ты же знаешь, заводчик на врожденные данные смотрит, с баллами там все видно, что откуда. Управляемость главная беда, но все ж крутые, у малинуев учиться - себя не уважать, мерседесы, блин. :Ag:

----------


## Irka

> Я не намерена считать, что ИПО - это панацея от всех бед! Просто при любом нормативе ориентиром в работе должны быть: понимание поведения собак; методы не должны противоречить законам, по которым устроена собака; работу в защите должна оставаться защитным разделом и не переходить в слепую игру; и чтобы оценить готовую работу, надо включать свою голову, а не подсчет баллов.


Таня, я абсолютно с этим согласна!!! Стопудово верно!

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, уж извини, что ты в этом "экземплярчике" неплохого нашел?


Его конечно с предыдущим добером не сравнить,но в целом мне реакция нравиться. Ты попробуй сейчас собак отыскать,чтоб хоть так реагировали.
Хотя конечно нужно еще и хват смотреть.


Это ,кстати,не ротвейлер,а доберман)))).

----------


## Sergey

> Это ,кстати,не ротвейлер,а доберман)))).


А чего же ты его мне подсовываешь? :Ag:

----------


## Andria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&h...elated&search=

Смотрится эффектно, но у меня создалось впечатление, что собака больше играется - азартная игра такая на добыче :)

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&h...elated&search=
> 
> Смотрится эффектно, но у меня создалось впечатление, что собака больше играется - азартная игра такая на добыче :)


Мне кажется, что не играет. Она на самом деле может даже готова убить. Вы правильно подметили, азарт присутствует! Но опять-таки человек - пассивная жертва.
Я против этой всей травли. Подавляющее большинство собак готовы кусаться, если им ничего не угрожает вот на таком азарте. Именно это качество, как правило используется в профструктурах.

----------


## Andria

> Мне кажется, что не играет. Она на самом деле может даже готова убить. Вы правильно подметили, азарт присутствует! Но опять-таки человек - пассивная жертва.
> Я против этой всей травли. Подавляющее большинство собак готовы кусаться, если им ничего не угрожает вот на таком азарте. Именно это качество, как правило используется в профструктурах.


У меня немец - неагрессивный, хороший добычник и игровик. Не могу сказать, что очень жесткий. Но в наморднике показывает подобную работу - просто входит в раж. Повалит человека, станет на него и на морде такая блаженная самодовольная улыбка появляется....

З.Ы. Мой и играясь может человека покусать.

З.Ы.Ы. Может на счет этой собаки и неправа - я просто провожу праллель со своим ;)

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Смотрится эффектно, но у меня создалось впечатление, что собака больше играется - азартная игра такая на добыче :)


Судя по интонации вряд ли он играет.
А вообще,чтоб увидеть более полную картину в наморднике-нужно собак,если мы приследуем цель не обучить этому приему и в дальнейшем использовать собаку,например,в силовых структурах,а увидеть именно "подноготную " собаки,составить дополнительное мнение о ее характере-нужно смотреть  ее работу,когда помощник не падает,а находиться на своих двух.



> Повалит человека, станет на него


Вот-вот,я и говорю-надо смотреть работу собаки несколько в другом сценарии. Именно из-за того,что люди в основном видели показушную работу-мне кажется именно из-за этого бытует мнение что:
1. работа в наморднике-пустяковое упражнение
2. его может делать любая ,даже плохонькая собака.

----------


## Tatjana

> 1. работа в наморднике-пустяковое упражнение
> 2. его может делать любая ,даже плохонькая собака.


Олег, не в кое мере я так не считаю. Ни КНПВ, ни ринговые дисциплины не для слабых собак-это определенно. Но для меня так же определенно, что ИПО тоже не для слабых. Если судья будет оценивать собак, так как положено, если фигурант не станет помогать собаке, то и средняя в защите кое-как получит оценку достаточно.
Еще раз повторюсь, не норматив виновен, а подход к нему.



> А вообще,чтоб увидеть более полную картину в наморднике-нужно собак,если мы приследуем цель не обучить этому приему и в дальнейшем использовать собаку,например,в силовых структурах,а увидеть именно "подноготную " собаки,составить дополнительное мнение о ее характере-нужно смотреть ее работу,когда помощник не падает,а находиться на своих двух.


А как ты думаешь, что какое первое качество в собаке важно для такой работы?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Если судья будет оценивать собак, так как положено, если фигурант не станет помогать собаке, то и средняя в защите кое-как получит оценку* достаточно*.


По фигурантам-согласен. По судьям-нет.Я много слышал о том,что есть судьи,которые очень обращают внимание на смену мотивации ин   добычникам под ними получить высокий балл невозможно-ои так и рубят таких собак,так и рубят :Ag: . В теории так-то оно так. А на практике-я че-то не видал...
Вот скажи-сколько бы ты поставила баллов абсолютному добычнику-игруну,если все упражнения по защите он выполнил безукоризненно? Фигуранты при этом супер-друпер? :Af: 




> А как ты думаешь, что какое первое качество в собаке важно для такой работы?


Мы разговариваем сейчас на разных языках))). Я тебе не про РАБОТУ в наморднике,а про ТЕСТ в наморднике. Понимаешь?)))
В работе некоторые собаки будут вести себя по -разному-но по крайней мере до тех пор,пока они будут проявлять хоть какой-то интерес к помощнику-этого как правило для тех же полицейских будет достаточно,чтоб испугать обывателя или по-крайней мере отвлечь,рассеять внимание.
Я же тебе про другое-про ТЕСТ,как селекционный норматив. В моем понимании  тест прошла бы та собака,которая показывала явное желание бороться с помощником до конца,невзирая на то,что укусить она не может. Как правило хорошие собаки прут как танки,нахраписто,обхватывая "противника" передними лапами. Вот доберман коричневый на ролике-несоомненно хороший пес.
Большинство наших же сегодняшних собак будет в лучшем случае тыкаться носом,в худшем-просто стоять и смотреть как бараны на новые ворота :Ag: ,потому что и "не вкурят"-а в чем собсссно дело? У большинства сегодняшних собак самая большая проблема-это явный перекос в сторону добычи и полное отсутствие хорошего,моментального включения ,когда нет всякого рода визуальных и звуковых маркеров-как то: 
-площадка
-укрытия
-щелчки плеткой
-одежда фигуранта-фартук или комбез и т.д.и т.п.
Это и не удивительно:



> У меня другое понятие.* В защите собака учиться бороться против человека за рукав*. Человек в данном случае стена, которую ей надо преодолеть.


 Из поколения в поколение собака борется не против человека как такового,а за рукав.
А потом какой-то силовик  берет себе такое чудо селекции,и не знает что с ним делать)))-у преступников -то рукавов нет,и появляются они непредвиденно без плеток и укрытий :Ag: . Я шучу конечно,но в каждой шутке есть доля правды. Я был уже дважды свидетелем того,как собаки(достаточно известные и многими любимые,один пес и мне,кстати ,нравился),которые очень даже хорошо себя показывали в нормативе ИПО-на простеньких проверках выглядели просто беспомощными младенцами. В первом случае-песик радостно прыгал вокруг помощника. Во втором-писал на кустики,когда хозяину в понарошку,конечно,пытались открутить голову. К этим проверкам их готовили,кстати. И проводники у них опытные.
Так что спортивный норматив(не обязательно ИПО) и тест-разные по качеству селекционные инструменты.

----------


## Irka

> есть судьи,которые очень обращают внимание на смену мотивации ин добычникам под ними получить высокий балл невозможно-ои так и рубят таких собак,так и рубят. В теории так-то оно так. А на практике-я че-то не видал...


да судей то разных много, одни рубят, другие тащат. Я если знаю особенности своей собаки, то зачем я пойду к судье, который рубит как раз именно это. Это то же как и в экстерьере. Под одним судьей собака получает хорошо, под другим она чемпион. Я, если хочу хорошо выступить, так и буду выяснять под какого мне судью выставляться. Кстати, а кто знает судей, которые рабочих "любят" и у нас в России частенько судят (я про интерсудейство)? А то мне надо бы уже и собаку выставить ))) Да штоб не хоря схватить. гы.



> Я же тебе про другое-про ТЕСТ,как селекционный норматив.


Олег, тебе к Вану надо :) Он тоже мается.

----------


## Sergey

> Под одним судьей собака получает хорошо, под другим она чемпион.


Ну уж чемпион хоря врядли схватит, если только на костылях придет. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, извини за столь затянувшийся ответ. Просто это тема требует хорошего осмысливания для выдвижения точки зрения.



> По фигурантам-согласен. По судьям-нет.Я много слышал о том,что есть судьи,которые очень обращают внимание на смену мотивации ин   добычникам под ними получить высокий балл невозможно-ои так и рубят таких собак,так и рубят. В теории так-то оно так. А на практике-я че-то не видал...
> Вот скажи-сколько бы ты поставила баллов абсолютному добычнику-игруну,если все упражнения по защите он выполнил безукоризненно? Фигуранты при этом супер-друпер?


Мне иногда кажется Олег, что у нас разное понимание добычи. Вялое выпрашивание рукава во время облаивания и плотное, уверенное висение на хватке - это одно. Это работа на хорошо. Твердое облаивание с давлением, борьба телом, желание подмять под себя фигуранта - это оценка отлично. В обоих случаях добыча. Только в первом случае, средняя собака с инстинктом добычи, на котором и строилась вся работа, подгоняя действия собаки под написанный норматив; во втором - хорошая собака с сильной добычей, где обучение строилось на основе борьбы, преодоления и использовании защитного инстинкта, на основе знаний поведения собаки во время нагрузок. Есть и такие собаки, где нужен высокий профессионализм проводника, чтоб справиться с высоким уровнем добычи.
Я как-то присутствовала во время тренировок по защите с Сиеньес Десперадо в Финляндии. Была чисто бельгийская школа, где много внимания уделяется добычному инстинкту. Скажу, что мало не показалось. Собака работала с тааааааааааааааким давлением на добыче!!! :Ab: 




> Большинство наших же сегодняшних собак будет в лучшем случае тыкаться носом,в худшем-просто стоять и смотреть как бараны на новые ворота,потому что и "не вкурят"-а в чем собсссно дело? У большинства сегодняшних собак самая большая проблема-это явный перекос в сторону добычи и полное отсутствие хорошего,моментального включения ,когда нет всякого рода визуальных и звуковых маркеров-как то: 
> -площадка
> -укрытия
> -щелчки плеткой
> -одежда фигуранта-фартук или комбез и т.д.и т.п.
> Это и не удивительно:
> 
>  Из поколения в поколение собака борется не против человека как такового,а за рукав.


Я с тобой в корне не согласна. Вижу чаще другую проблему - недостаточно добычи. Или неумение работать со средней собакой и *желаемое выдавать за действительное, зацикливая собаку на игре.*
И еще у меня такое ощущение, что у нас разное представление, какое качество будет двигать собакой для реальной работы или для теста в наморднике.
PS. Кстати, в Европе, если собака получила ранение, ее снимают с работы в проф. структурах. К чему бы это?

----------


## Tatjana

> да судей то разных много, одни рубят, другие тащат. Я если знаю особенности своей собаки, то зачем я пойду к судье, который рубит как раз именно это. Это то же как и в экстерьере. Под одним судьей собака получает хорошо, под другим она чемпион. Я, если хочу хорошо выступить, так и буду выяснять под какого мне судью выставляться. Кстати, а кто знает судей, которые рабочих "любят" и у нас в России частенько судят (я про интерсудейство)? А то мне надо бы уже и собаку выставить ))) Да штоб не хоря схватить. гы.


Ой нет Ирина. Надо не подгонять собаку под судейство, а понимать к чему стремиться и зачем. :Ab:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, тебе к Вану надо :) Он тоже мается.


Не знаю мается ли Власенко. Но я то уж точно не маюсь.
Просто ищу хорошую собаку.
Мне всего-то ничего надо: 
-чтоб не дисплозная
-с хватом полным
-управляемая
-с неперекошенной добычей.
-без "тараканов" в быту.
Знаешь где взять такую?
Ходить по кругу в этой теме в надцатый раз нет охоты.
У каждого своя правда и свое видение вопроса;).

----------


## Tatjana

> Просто ищу хорошую собаку.
> Мне всего-то ничего надо: 
> -чтоб не дисплозная
> -с хватом полным
> -управляемая
> -с неперекошенной добычей.
> -без "тараканов" в быту.
> Знаешь где взять такую?
> Ходить по кругу в этой теме в надцатый раз нет охоты.
> У каждого своя правда и свое видение вопроса;).


За какую сумму ты хочешь приобрести собаку и где можно посмотреть происхождение твоих собак?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> За какую сумму ты хочешь приобрести собаку


За полтора евро :Ag: . Тань,я прекрасно понимаю,что собака хорошая денег стоит. 



> где можно посмотреть происхождение твоих собак?


Вот навскидку одна из собак:
прямой ссылки не дам-интернет слабо работает.
Можно при желании самим найти:
Vito vom Waldwinkel - Mona Haus Pixsner.  Т-помет.
Вобщем,не брал я "Шариков" и не пытался из г... пулю слепить;).

----------


## Tatjana

> Vito vom Waldwinkel - Mona Haus Pixsner.  Т-помет.
> Вобщем,не брал я "Шариков" и не пытался из г... пулю слепить;).


И что??? Это плохая собака?

----------


## Tatjana

Как от двух серых собак рождаются черные щенки? :0187: 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/progeny/307771.html

----------


## Irka

> Ой нет Ирина. Надо не подгонять собаку под судейство, а понимать к чему стремиться и зачем.


да я разве против. Я просто написала, что так можно и так делают. А я хочу выставить собаку под такого судью, которые рабочий экстерьер понимает. Я вообще прекрасно понимаю к чему стремлюсь. Мне уж точно не надо переугленно-гнутое шоу, чтобы чемпионство закрыть. А племенную оценку тоже вроде никто не отменял. И что в таких случаях делать? По мне, так лучше судью выбрать соотвествующего со схожими со мной взглядами. 



> Мне всего-то ничего надо: 
> -чтоб не дисплозная
> -с хватом полным
> -управляемая
> -с неперекошенной добычей.
> -без "тараканов" в быту.


Олег, ну не знаю, веришь ты мне или нет. Можешь не верить, но надеюсь, что когда мы встретимся, сам убедишься. У меня как раз такая собака. Возможно, что мы понимаем управляемость, перекошенность и еще какие то вещи по-разному. Может тебе чего то сверх надо? 



> За полтора евро


я купила за 700 ))

----------


## Lynx

> Как от двух серых собак рождаются черные щенки?


Рождаются, если оба родителя несут черный ген в рецессиве.

А на счет родухи там Том Лифдолхоф смущает, говорят он давал много мягковатых собак. А по суке все супер. По Моне. ИМХО

----------


## Irka

> Как от двух серых собак рождаются черные щенки?


ты не спутала? От 2х серых могут родиться черные. А от двух черных - серые нет ;)

----------


## Irka

Олег, я для тебя фотку сперла

----------


## Lynx

Ир, это "шоушники" отрываюцца? ))

----------


## Sergey

Видно, что военные собаки, даже дерутся строем. :Ag:

----------


## Lynx

Кому интересно, вот фото с занятий на Караваевых дачах, площадка в Киеве, они занимаются Ринговыми дисциплинами, в том числе работа в намордниках. Активно работают собаки разных пород, причем именно бьют намордником. Некоторые собаки с лету прямо прыгают на "нарушителя".
http://photo.stream24.ru/users/NOst-24-/

----------


## Nubira

...у меня есть и видео с работой этих собак, когда то вязала Нубиру с одним из активно и неплохо выступавших немцев  :Af: 
Если кому то будет интересно я выложу...

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> И что??? Это плохая собака?


Она была не просто плохая,она была отвратительная.Не буду сейчас описывать все недостатки,какой смысл?  Многие сначала пытались(оглядываясь на происхождение;))  не видя ее мне недвусмысленно намекнуть-мол сам небось ничерта делать не умеешь,а на такУ собаку с таким-то происхождением гонишь.
Потом приехала как-то ко мне моя подруга из Австрии,оч. хороший тренер(тоже мне не верила)-посмотрела на нее,сделала длинную паузу и грууустно так сказала :"говно редкостное" :Ag: .




> я купила за 700 ))


Нормальная средняя цена по Европе. Сука о которой я выше писал была куплена за 800. 




> Олег, я для тебя фотку сперла


Стебайся,стебайся :Ae: . Я знаю,вернее догадываюсь,что многие сотоварищи по цеху наверняка за глаза говорят,что я свихнулся))).
Но еще раз повторюсь- у каждого своя правда и свое видение того или иного вопроса.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я знаю,вернее догадываюсь,что многие сотоварищи по цеху наверняка за глаза говорят,что я свихнулся))).


Вот зря ты так... Скорее многие понимают. А еще есть и невезение  :Ac: .

----------


## Irka

> Я знаю,вернее догадываюсь,что многие сотоварищи по цеху наверняка за глаза говорят,что я свихнулся)))


ты чтооо? Я твои посты копирую на Орловский форум и на лохасе во флудилке постоянно на тебя ссылаюсь ))) А во флудилке я им такого наговорила про метизирование, сам бы сказал, что я свихнулась )))) гы

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Спасибо за понимание.

Вот тут я выложил свое видение сегодняшней ситуации.
Тут не выкладываю в силу того,что есть ограничение на кол-во символов,а у меня нет сейчас возможности и времени делить это на несколько частей.
Зайдите сюда:http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-0-20-00000636-000-100-0


Тань,если есть возможность-не сочти за труд -скопируй и выложи у себя,если захочешь.

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань,если есть возможность-не сочти за труд -скопируй и выложи у себя,если захочешь.


Конечно сделаю!
Олег Рымарев пишет:

*Записки сумасшедшего или размышления белой вороны на тему: «Спортивное собаководство-панацея от всех бед или подмена понятий?» )))*


Большой резонанс вызвали переводы статей,которые я выкладывал на форумах.Кому-то они понравились,кому-то-нет. Кто-то посчитал их правильными,кто-то(как правило люди с уже устоявшимися взглядами) профанацией. Но самое главное-что они никого не оставили равнодушными и заставили задуматься ,посмотреть на привычные вещи с другого ракурса. Каждый из этих статей в любом случае что-то для себя вынес. Кто-то высказывался открыто,кто-то писал мне в ЛС.
На фоне всего этого наверняка многие подумали,что я пытаюсь пустится в крайности-пытаюсь навязать свое мнение по поводу Ринговых дисциплин. Я всего лишь попробовал со стороны ,без эмоций проанализировать ситуацию,соспоставив факты,которые случались со мной или с моими знакомыми в нашем хобби.Понаступав сам на грабли не один год и не на одни,понаблюдав за своими коллегами,я понял,что ситуация с рабочим разведением не такая уж и радужная,каковой мы все время пытаемся ее представить себе и своим оппонентам. Мне вообще в последнее время рабочий лагерь все больше напоминает шоу-лагерь-живем по принципу-«у нас нет проблем,ну или почти нет. Все хорошо. В Багдаде все спокойно,спокойно,спокойно))))». Но на самом деле от того,что мы будем пытаться не замечать проблемы или умалчивать их только лишь потому,что нами движет командное чувство(принадлежность к одному клану,лагерю и т.д.) и чувство соперничества-(мы лучше,наши собаки лучше чем шоу)-это проблемы не решит.
Если кому-то показалось,что я пытаюсь призвать сейчас всех бросить все и пуститься во все тяжкие-похерить ИПО и пытаться таскать собак из Рингов-то это не так. Я вам больше скажу-в тех же Рингах своих проблем хватает тоже. В противном случае-если бы у них было все так безупречно-сработал бы простой закон рынка-все ИПО-спортсмены ломанулись бы покупать собак именно этих линий.Но тенденции особой не прослеживается.
Как-то моя знакомая,которая очень много была наслышана о КНПВ-линиях,которая неплохо разбирается в собаках,повидала их на своем веку много и всяких-разных, решила сьездить на чемпионат Голландии пару лет назад. Приехала разочарованной-сказала,что не ожидала увидеть такое кол-во посредственных собак.

Второй случай-мой заводчик,который обжегся н-ое кол-во раз,оставляя себе сук ИПО-линий,потом пытался вязать их кобелями-«ринговиками»,в очередной раз получивший по лбу черенком граблей под названием «чудеса разведения»,решил кардинально поменять направление в разведении и набрал себе из Голландии пять малинуев КНПВ-линий,дабы вырастить и отобрать себе для дальнейшего разведения и использования. Прошло пару лет. На семинаре у Миа я его спросил-ну что?Ну как? Он сказал,что ни одна собака к сожалению не оправдала надежд и он был вынужден всех их попродавать на диван,или на «мины»-так у поляков называют собак,попавших в армию в районы Багдада,Афгана,и т.д.
К чему я веду-нет,не к тому,что КНПВ –это плохо,ни в коем случае. Наоборот,я считаю,что там есть наряду с Бельгийским Рингом несколько очень ценных упражнений,в том числе и для селекции. НО-«плохость» этого норматива,равно как и остальный самых распостраненных-Фр. Ринга,Б. Ринга и ИПО-что это НОРМАТИВ,и это СПОРТИВНЫЙ норматив,как бы нам сторонники того или иного норматива не пытались доказать обратное. На мой взгляд в этом-то и есть вся беда-что в каждом нормативе есть огромное кол-во посредственных собак. Норматив наряду с его ценностью делает нам медвежью услугу-прячет в своей упаковке худшие стороны характера собаки и выпячивает лучшие.

Не всегда можно под этой оберткой разглядеть истинную ценность собаки(я сейчас не о баллах и чемпионах мира,я вообще о тех собаках,которые нам нравятся вне зависимости от рейтинга). Мне кажется именно поэтому мы имеем большой процент посредственных собак,потому что в разведение наряду с хорошими в подавляющем большинстве попадают псевдо-хорошие собаки. Иначе почему тогда у нас такое кол-во плохих собак на фоне совсем маленького отличных. А где прошарок хороших собак? Добротных хороших собак,на которых должно держаться рабочее разведение,и которых по кол-ву должно быть больше всего? Это знаете,как пример с государством-стабильным государством считается не то,где есть малое кол-во супер-богатых людей и огромнейшее-бедных,а то-где подавляющая масса-среднего прошарка.

----------


## Tatjana

Так вот,давайте попытаемся проанализировать ситуацию-действительно ли существующие сегодня нормативы в состоянии отбирать для разведения действительно хороших по психике собак. На здоровье останавливаться не буду-тут очевидные вещи,не требующие каких-либо дискуссий-в Ринговых дисциплинах ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО собака тестируется на предмет дисплазии. В ИПО-нет.
Возьмем 4 норматива-КНПВ,БР,ФР и ИПО.
Для разносторонней работы проверяется как правило(если не залазить в дебри и высказываться простым языком)-работа носом,управляемость и разнообразные виды послушательной деятельности-как-то:апортировка,прыганье ч-з барьеры и т.д.и т.п и защитные качества.

1.Работа носом. Из всех 4х нормативов внимания заслуживает только ИПО и КНПВ.
В ФР и БР упражнения настолько примитивны в этом плане,что особо на них не хочется останавливаться. Спорить о том-что тяжелее-ИПО-след или работа в КНПВ-это все равно,что доказывать-какой вид спорта тяжелей-бокс или карате))).
По большому счету со всех нормативов для той работы,которая сегодня требуются от собаки в любом виде деятельности-будь- то спорт или прикладная работа-таможня,армия и полиция-из всех популяций большинство собак будет пригодными для работы,поскольку тут требуется всего-лишь две вещи: обоняние собаки (слава Богу разведении пока не может каким-то образом влиять на кол-во рецепторов,не берем во внимание только боксеров;-( )) и мотивация. Будет она при этом пищевой,игровой или еще какой-то-я думаю,что тем же проводникам-прикладникам по большому счету по барабану,по крайней мере до тех пор,пока собаки способны выполнять поставленные перед ними задачи.
В большинстве случаев,как показывает практика, в полиции и армии многих стран используются с большим успехом и «ринговиги» и ипошники,поэтому вряд ли на обонятельно-поисковой реакции нужно особо заморачиваться при выборе норматива как селекционного инструмента. В любом случае на фоне блад-хаундов н/о и малинуи выглядят серыми поганками в этом роде деятельности. Недавно смотрел передачу по рабочим блад-хаундам. Это что-то из области фантастики)))).

2. Послушательный раздел. Из всех 4х нормативов самым сложным(противники ИПО,давайте положим руку на сердце и признаемся в этом)))) является ИПО послушание.
НО,сторонники ИПО-норматива,давайте попробуем без эмоций посмотреть на эту работу незаангажированно так сказать. Да,это сложнейшая задача как для собаки,так и для тренера. Да,требует от собаки много всяких-разных качеств. НО,давайте попробуем посмотреть на это с точки зрения селекции. Давайте уберем всю мишуру,и попытаемся отделить мух от котлет. На мой взгляд,какой бы мы норматив не взяли,очень многое можно сказать о характере собаки на одном-единственном упражнении- движение рядом. И если в ринговых дисциплинах можно сделать некоторые выводы о характере собакти,то в ИПО-нет. Да мы видим скорость,да «радость»,концентрацию и т.д. и т.п. Но так ли это на самом деле? Радость я не зря написал в кавычках. Это радость чего? Неуж-то любви к работе? Разве это не искусственно сделанная радость;)?
По поводу ИПО-послушания есть как правило два мнения: скептики говорят,что собака работает за игрушку,сторонники-что это не так,и игрушка тут не при чем. Но истина,как это часто бывает находится по средине;). Да,за игрушку собака не работает-противное могут утверждать только некомпетентные люди,сами не подготовившие ни одной собаки. Да собака работает,потому что работать НАДО. Но давайте будем откровенны-неуж-то МО играет тут самую последнюю,незначительную роль? Можно называть это как угодно-подкреплением правильного состояния,снятие стресса поощрением за правильную работу-но факт остается фактом-без МО не будет такой работы,разве нет? А вы не подавайте этот самый МО в течении 10 занятий –на что будет похожа вся работа? Куда денутся все эти трибы-драйвы и что останется? И не аукаются ли нам эти самые драйвы по большому счету? Разве мало сейчас собак,которые в быту поскуливают-попискивают,метушаться при выходе из дому,разве мало сейчас собак,с которыми трудно идти на поводке? Приведу пример: мой малинуй может демонстрировать очень приличное послушание. Все радостно,красиво и т.д. и т.п..Зато »бытовую» комнаду рядом я сделать с ним не могу-его всегда надо водить на строгаче,и этого ему мало-его всегда надо дергать. Таких собак сейчас много. Просто не все готовы честно в этом признаться.
В Ринговых дисциплинах,не смотря на более легкие задачи в послушательном разделе,поставленные перед проводником и собакой,на мой взгляд идет более качественный отбор. Давайте не будем забывать о том,что послушание в защитном разделе в ринговых дисциплинах имеет колоссальные нагрузки,несравнимые с ИПО-нормативом.
А вообще для меня эталоном характера собаки в этом плане являются бордеры,келпи и вся остальная пастушья братия из обидиенс-спорта. Вот на какие качества собак нам при разведении на мой взгляд надо ориентироваться-работающие за просто так,не требующие никаких драйвов,снятий стрессов МО,работающие с ясной головой,спокойные,но в тоже время достаточно быстрые,всегда внимательные. Вот где уж точно нет подмены понятий;)

На остальных упражнениях послушания вряд ли стоит останавливаться-как правило на них можно в большей степени увидеть техническую сторону,а не природную.

----------


## Tatjana

3.Защита.
Каков бы норматив мы не взяли-два главных и основных бича любого норматива-это снаряжение и готовность собаки к работе заранее,поскольку есть в наличии звуковые,визуальные,а возможно для некоторых собак еще запаховые маркеры. Собаки при выходе к старту уже знают,что будет сейчас защитная часть. Добавьте сюда снаряжение. Можно сколь угодно спорить о крутости того или иного норматива,о его жесткости/нежесткости,но есть один факт: у очень многих сегодняшних собак есть проблема моментального включения в работу,сиесекундного переключения из спокойного состояния в работу. И это не удивительно. Мы из поколения в поколение культивируем собак,которые не проходят проверку этого качества. А для многих собак,я думаю,что в первую очередь именно ИПО-линий есть еще и вторая проблема-работа по человеку как таковому. И здесь есть свое обьяснение-я с удивлением в последнее время обнаружил,что многие ИПО-спортсмены считают нормальным и трактуют так:собака должна сражаться с человеком за рукав. Человек для нее-стена,которую надо преодолеть. Что получается в последствии? А то,что эти качества закрепляются и мы на выходе имеем собак,которые в принципе не могут работать по человеку,не видя рукава. Нет рукава-зачем тогда преодолевать эту самую стену-человека? Я неоднократно видел собак,которые очень хорошо работали,показывали пресловутую смену мотивации,но без наличия рукава и разогрева выглядели полными идиотами. В этом контексте существует как и в ситуации с послушанием два мнения-скептики говорят,что собаки работают ТОЛЬКО в рукав(ищут не фигуранта ,а рукав,облаивают рукав и т.д), а сторонники ИПО говорят,что это не так,и рукав нужен только для разрядки,хорошего хвата и т.д. Естественно собака не работает только за рукав-так могут опять-таки говорить только люди-невежды,которые ничерта не смыслят в ИПО,и сами не готовили собак,но с другой стороны,обьективности ради,сторонники ИПО-давайте будем откровенны-а действительно ли,как и в примере с послушанием рукав здесь не при чем? А вы не поотдавайте его в течении тех же 10 занятий… И посмотрите,что станет с пресловутыми хватами,управляемостью и всем остальным. Ерунда скажете вы? А не задумывались ли вы-почему несмотря на то,что мы из поколение в поколение пытаемся тщательно(обращая наверное первостепенное внимание) выдергивать из племразведения собак с плохими ,половинчатыми хватам,имеем одну из самых распостраненных проблем-именно плохие хваты. Ведь в подавляющем большинстве именно с этим недостатком в защите по ИПО есть огромное кол-во собак. Может именно потому-что мы отбираем не хороших,а псевдо -хороших собак? Ведь если взять БР(а это с ИПО единственный норматив,где за обьем хвата идет штраф-в КНПВ и ФР за обьем хвата не штрафуют до тех пор пока собака удерживает по крайней мере),так вот-в БР собака не подкрепляется рукавом,но при этом с хватами и фазами отпуска все нормально… Над этим стоит подумать на мой взгляд;).

Над всеми этими ВСЕМИ вышеописанными вещами следует подумать,на мой взгляд…
В заключение приведу еще несколько примеров.
Как-то я присмотрел у Миа Скогстер арендную суку,которая мне очень понравилась в работе.Миа проанонсировала вязку и я уже подумывал о приобретении щенка. Потом по непонятным мне причинам она вязку аннулировала и сказала,что разводить эту суку она не будет. При встрече во Львове я выяснил причину. Миа эта собака очень нравилась,она видела ее работу на тренировках,на испытаниях. Собака была люкс. Но как-то она поехала с владельцами-арендаторами с ней куда-то-и тут-то вся эта мишура посыпалась-собака была в поездке нервной и отказалась даже есть. При всем опыте опытнейший тренер и заводчик(на минуточку-она развела и воспитала двухкратного ЧМ) Миа не могла этого увидеть просто на площадке или в нормативе. Это показательный пример того-что норматив-это конечно хорошо,но недостаточно для разведения.И успешные заводчики не ориентируются на норматив или тренировки на площадке,как единственный иснтрумент селекции.
Мне кажется,мы больше бы разнообразия в характере смогли бы увидеть всего в нескольких небольших и простеньких сценариях,гды можно было бы в БОЛЬШЕЙ степени посмотреть природные характеристики собаки,а не мастерство тренера(а иногда и его хитрость,стратегию и тактику,так сказать;).
Не даром шведские тесты считаются достаточно сложными,я думаю,что можно было бы мнооого интересного узнать о наших любимых чемпионах и не только,глядя на их реакцию;)
Можно конечно,говорить,что хороший заводчик и сам знает свою собаку без всяких нормативов-но давайте возьмем во внимание два аспекта:
1.Не все заводчики порядочны
2.Заводчик может и не разглядеть ту или иную проблему,если сука ,к примеру в аренде-случай с Миа-тому подтверждение. Или при подборе кобеля для вязки-такие случаи тоже не единичны-думаешь что кобель мачо-а на самом деле-он чмо))).Копнуть только надо чуток. Но не всегда это удается;).
Я думаю,что сюда надо таки еще один пункт добавить:
3.Есть большая масса заводчиков,которые искренне считают,что все и так хорошо.

Отдельной строкой хотелось бы обратиться к молодому поколению,делающих первые шаги в ИПО-спорте. В отличие от нас ,старперов,которые начинали в конце махровых 80х-90х у вас возможностей больше.Интернет на самом деле великая сила. Среди большого кол-ва дерьма и сорняков можно мноооого интересного нарыть;).
Думайте,анализируйте,соспоставляйте факты. Не ведитесь на голую ,дешевую рекламу.
Вот вам небольшая пища для размышлений: в Украине уже сформировалось некоторое кол-во модных питомников с поголовьем рабочего разведения. В большинстве случаев собаки покупались недешево и завозились от весьма известных производителей. Владельцы этих питомников направо и налево рекламируют своих щенков как супер-друпер поголовье. Но вот незадача-то-НИКТО,специально пишу большими буквами-НИКТО из них не спешит и не желает выступать с продуктом своего разведения. Хорошенькое дело получается-вы покупайте у нас супер-собак,но сами мы будем выступать с собаками не своего разведения,мало того,купленными не в щенках,мало того,купленными как правило полностью или почти полностью готовыми)))).
Я намеренно не пишу фамилии и названия питомников,дабы никого не обидеть,каждый и так себя сам узнает,а возможно и сделает кой какие выводы;).
Надеюсь я вас не утомил своей болтовней.Сюда следует добавить-что все вышенаписанное-это всего лишь мое субьективное мнение;).
С ув.
Олег Рымарев.

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, от себя тебе скажу, что ни норматив, ни спортивный результат, ни еще какая-то бумажка не будут гарантом качества разведения. Это труд, опыт, знания и удача! Увы, на весы не поставишь и сантиметром не измеришь...

----------


## Lynx

> Из всех 4х нормативов самым сложным(противники ИПО,давайте положим руку на сердце и признаемся в этом)))) является ИПО послушание.


Эээ, а что в нем сложного? Если отбросить "чисто спортивные" заморочки типа глядения в глаза? То же ОКД на порядок больше навыков содержит, я молчу за Обиденс, вот давеча пытались сдать ОБ-3, сложновато, однако. Кстати, на счет Обиденса и МО. Там несколько иная схема и мне сделали даже замечание перед выходом на старт. Собака расслаблена во время переходов между упражнениями и не должна находиться в ОП: она может бегать, прыгать на проводника, он может ее гладить, хватить. МО используют мало и только для отработки определенных упражнений, где нужно прибавить скорости, обычно работают на лакомстве или поощрением является перевод собаки в свободное состояние (типа команды "гуляй"). А драйвы и "снятия" стрессов там тоже есть - как же без этого. "Молодец, гуляй", похвалили-похлопали - уже "снятие стресса" после упражнения. И стимулирует собаку ничуть не меньше к работе, просто в ИПО ради этих "спортивных заморочек" циклят на этот мяч, что идет рядом она неествественно, задирая голову чуть ли не через спину себе. Потому что сам набор упражнений, кроме высыла, ОЧЕНЬ простой, вот ради балла-другого и придумывают "примочки", вместо того, чтобы усложнить сами упражнения....ИМХО




> в Украине уже сформировалось некоторое кол-во *модных* питомников с поголовьем рабочего разведения.Но вот незадача-то-НИКТО,специально пишу большими буквами-НИКТО из них не спешит и не желает выступать с продуктом своего разведения.


Олег, а в чем же тогда "модность" и "крутость" этих питомников, если результата их разведения не видно? Как можно тогда говорить о ПЛЕМЕННОМ ПИТОМНИКЕ, если нет потомков?....

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Эээ, а что в нем сложного? Если отбросить "чисто спортивные" заморочки типа глядения в глаза?


Если ты внимательно почитаешь,то я писал,что ИПО послушание *гораздо сложнее* *Ринговых послушаний*.Я проводил сравнение между ИПО и РИнгами.
В ИПО-послушании невероятно трудно получить оценку отлично. В Рингах-думаю нет.
Обидиенс в данном контексте не при чем -мы ведь брали нормативы для служебников-где есть три направления работы-нос,послушание и защита.
А то,что обидиенс-сложнейший норматив-так я об этом писал.



> Олег, а в чем же тогда "модность" и "крутость" этих питомников, если результата их разведения не видно? Как можно тогда говорить о ПЛЕМЕННОМ ПИТОМНИКЕ, если нет потомков?....


Значит у нас тогда нет питомников рабочего разведения :Ag: .
Ведь у нас 99,9 %-питомники,которые разводят собак другим,а сами выступают с чужим и уже готовым продуктом.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, от себя тебе скажу, что ни норматив, ни спортивный результат, ни еще какая-то бумажка не будут гарантом качества разведения. Это труд, опыт, знания и удача! Увы, на весы не поставишь и сантиметром не измеришь...


Ну тут-то я с тобой согласен.
И тогда возникает один логичный вопрос-на кой черт нам такие подходы в разведении? На кой черт все эти бумаженции? Чтоб наши славные кермастера и судьи вкусно ели и сладко спали,не утруждаясь особо?
Ты посмотри сколько нужно потратить времени,сил,здоровья,денег,нервов,чтобы получить допуск в разведении,если следовать канонам немчатников и делать все по закону.
Итак:
ВН-сдай
ФПГ-дипломчик получи
Керунг(маразм редкий,уж не знаю чего там можно проверить)-допуск получи
снимок на дисплазию-предоставь(не считаю ,что это плохо,но не панацея)
племсмотр пройди(еще один маразм на мой взгляд).
В Германии еще и тест ДНА предоставь.
Итого имеем 6 пунктов. И при этом-щенок -это лотерея :Ag: . И эта лотерея стоит как правило в пределах 600-700 евро :Ag: ,которую,к тому же,в случае проигрыша не порвешь и не выбросишь в корзину :Af: .
Здорово!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну тут-то я с тобой согласен.
> И тогда возникает один логичный вопрос-на кой черт нам такие подходы в разведении? На кой черт все эти бумаженции? Чтоб наши славные кермастера и судьи вкусно ели и сладко спали,не утруждаясь особо?


Я себя настраиваю, что прежде всего для себя. Чтобы оценить качество своей племенной собаки по характеру, надо ее обучать и испытывать. Кто лучше заводчика (умного  :Ap: ) знает качество своей собаки?




> Керунг(маразм редкий,уж не знаю чего там можно проверить)-допуск получи
> снимок на дисплазию-предоставь(не считаю ,что это плохо,но не панацея)
> племсмотр пройди(еще один маразм на мой взгляд).
> В Германии еще и тест ДНА предоставь.
> Итого имеем 6 пунктов. И при этом-щенок -это лотерея. И эта лотерея стоит как правило в пределах 600-700 евро,которую,к тому же,в случае проигрыша не порвешь и не выбросишь в корзину.
> Здорово!!!


И я с тобой по этим пунктам очень и очень согласна.
В Эстонии я была инициатором принятия керунга. Теперь вот думаю, что на данный момент нет никакой силы его отменить.
С одной стороны все-таки отсеивается та часть собак, чьи владельцы уж совсем на халяву могли бы вязать своих никаких по плем. ценности собак.
С другой стороны магическое слово керунг (особенно под немецким кермастером) стало высшим пилотажем в спекуляции пользовательными качествами. :Ac:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> И я с тобой по этим пунктам очень и очень согласна.
> В Эстонии я была инициатором принятия керунга. Теперь вот думаю, что на данный момент нет никакой силы его отменить.
> С одной стороны все-таки отсеивается та часть собак, чьи владельцы уж совсем на халяву могли бы вязать своих никаких по плем. ценности собак.
> С другой стороны магическое слово керунг (особенно под немецким кермастером) стало высшим пилотажем в спекуляции пользовательными качествами.


Таня, Олег! Не хорошо чужие мысли списывать до опубликования! :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

> . Потому что сам набор упражнений, кроме высыла, ОЧЕНЬ простой, вот ради балла-другого и придумывают "примочки", вместо того, чтобы усложнить сами упражнения....


Все так... только на следе 100 баллов частенько встречается, даже на ЧМ по ИПО-ФХ, а 100 на послушании только у Скогстер и то один раз.

----------


## Sergey

Олег, ну а решение-то где? Мы у себя в породе спорили об этом, итог: никто никому ничего не может запретить. Закрутишь гайки в НКП, люди уйдут в другое место и будут вязать. Как ты сам говоришь, вложено много, а не порвешь и в корзину не выбросишь.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, ну а решение-то где?


 Ну,лично я считаю,что в тестах.
Хотя вряд ли когда -то это   случиться.(((
Запущен огромный механизм,который имеет огромную инерцию.
Невозможно изменить весь мир .
Можно попытаться выжить в нем-Миа Скогстер тому подтверждение.
Она четко уяснила,что дешевле себе же сегодня отказаться от суки,в которую уже вложено немало средств,чем завтра иметь вместо одной проблемной особи в несколько раз больше,которые в свою очередь будут давать детей еще хуже. И придется уже искать хорошую собаку не среди 10 собак(это я образно),а среди 20ти..Это ведь как раковая опухоль.
Я,кстати,слышу о ней в этом контексте не единичный случай-она обращает огромное внимание при выборе племенного материала именно смотря на собаку не на площадке или соревнованияХ(хотя это конечно же тоже нужная вещь),а в быту.И без сожаления расстается с ненужным грузом. Себе же дешевле потом получается. "Скупой платит дважды",как известно;)

----------


## Lynx

> только на следе 100 баллов частенько встречается, даже на ЧМ по ИПО-ФХ, а 100 на послушании только у Скогстер и то один раз.


Дело не в баллах. Баллы - судьективизм. И судьи сами же и повышают баллы за все "примочки", вернее за что повышают баллы - то спортсмены и делают. На ЧМ приезжают более ста собак, а победитель должен быть один, приходится за что-то снижать баллы, за что-то повышать. 
"Простота" послушания ИПО в том, что если отбросить взгляд в глаза и строгость к точности и скорости выполнения, то у нас на площадке "группа здоровья" по послушанию, через месяц-другой занятий уже делает все упражнения, кроме высыла.
А оценить собаку без просмотра в быту я думаю нельзя. Мне интересно, например, взять собаку, пойти с ней погулять, мимо машин, толпы людей и собак, поездов, салютов, в лифт, темную лестницу и т.д. и т.п. Ничего не делать просто гулять мимо. Очень познавательно)) Особенно вдали от хозяина.

----------


## Sergey

> "Простота" послушания ИПО в том, что если отбросить взгляд в глаза и строгость к точности и скорости выполнения


то это уже не будет современное ИПО, а "группа здоровья" никому не интересна. Есть замечательный норматив ОКД, где это не требуется, правда, очень многие ОКДшники стали пользоваться именно ИПОшными методиками.

----------


## Irka

ой. С керунгами это вообще смех. Еще и красная родословная. Вот ужас то. И главное, проходят его все. Кто пришел, тот и получил. Я не беру купленные. Беру только честносданные. Не знаю ни одной собаки, которая бы пришла и не сдала. Боюсь, что такая же участь постигнет тесты, если их ввести. Только лишняя бумажка опять же впридачу. И лишние деньги кому то платить. Но в итоге и тесты у всех будут пройдены, какие бы они не были сложные. Найдутся способы их прохождения ))). 
Самое разумное, на мой взгляд, это устрожение требований к самим заводчикам. К их образованию, наличию опыта. Не курсы какие-нибудь заочные окончить, а институт. Самому отдрессировать, выступить и отсудить несколько мероприятий. Чтобы все было прилюдно, каждый мог посмотреть и оценить на что способен сам заводчик. А не только разводить, вязать и продавать.

----------


## Tatjana

> Боюсь, что такая же участь постигнет тесты, если их ввести. Только лишняя бумажка опять же впридачу. И лишние деньги кому то платить. Но в итоге и тесты у всех будут пройдены, какие бы они не были сложные. Найдутся способы их прохождения ))).


И я так думаю!

Олег, очень тебя прошу, возвращайся в темы по обучению!!! Просто умоляю  :Az: 
Пока искала ссылки на видео - почитала сейчас старый форум. Прям ностальгия... Столько интересных мыслей по обучению собак! Куда подевался Сергей Старовойтов? Что с ним? Нигде не пишет... :Ak: 

Я очень благодарна новым пользователям, которые сейчас активны на форуме! :Ax: 
Дима Паук? Дима Лапушкин? Катя Вилкова? Вы нам нужны!

Олег, ты кого-нибудь сейчас готовишь?

----------


## inna

> А оценить собаку без просмотра в быту я думаю нельзя. Мне интересно, например, взять собаку, пойти с ней погулять, мимо машин, толпы людей и собак, поездов, салютов, в лифт, темную лестницу и т.д. и т.п. Ничего не делать просто гулять мимо. Очень познавательно)) Особенно вдали от хозяина


И каким образом должна вести себя собака без хозяина с чужим человеком? :Ad:

----------


## Lynx

Инна,
вести себя может по разному. Вариантов видела много. В идеале: уверенно в новой обстановке, с желанием изучать неизвестное, но без страха, равнодушно к неинтересующим вещам (скажем салютам, грохоту поезда и т.д.). Нормальным считаю игнор чужого человека, игнор его команд, но отсуствие враждебности.

----------


## Nubira

...когда я забрала Дена, он первую неделю жизни относился ко мне в принципе довольно доброжелательно, ел, пил, вилял хвостом, играл, стресса не ипытывал вобще, но меня игнорировал абсолютно и полностью в любых проявлениях кроме пожрать  :Ag:  на смену обстановки похоже не реагировал вообще, пофигист полный. Какой интересно вывод можно из этого всего было сделать? ...  :0183: 
Я порой беру собак на передержку, и ведут они себя все по разному. Но не всегда равнодушие к перемене обстановки означает что у собаки все в порядке с рабочими качествами...

----------


## inna

> Инна,
> вести себя может по разному. Вариантов видела много. В идеале: уверенно в новой обстановке, с желанием изучать неизвестное, но без страха, равнодушно к неинтересующим вещам (скажем салютам, грохоту поезда и т.д.). Нормальным считаю игнор чужого человека, игнор его команд, но отсуствие враждебности.


Незнаю,незнаю...Как нармальная собака(служебных пород) может спокойно игнорировать человека который её уводит от хозяина? Ведь овчарка изначально работает в паре и наличие хозяина это как бы обязательно..То поведение которое вы описали,мне почему то напоминает поведение шоу овчарок,которым по большому счёту по фиг за кем пойти,особо сопротивляться не будут))Ещё наверно и хвостом махать будут при этом..Пробывала я пару раз такую схему,когда передаю поводок незнакомому человеку и он уводит собаку.Метров 20 собака просто тянула назад,а потом начала лаять на уводившего её человека,угрожать.Потом так же дала поводок знакомому человеку,собака совершенно спокойно пошла с ним.И что такое поведение может говорить? Что у меня плохая собака,раз не ушла с чужим...Вот у знакомых ротвейлера от магазина отвязали и увели,собаке 3 года,кобелина как лошадь))) И это ХОРОШАЯ собака?

----------


## Nubira

> Пробывала я пару раз такую схему,когда передаю поводок незнакомому человеку и он уводит собаку.Метров 20 собака просто тянула назад,а потом начала лаять на уводившего её человека,угрожать.Потом так же дала поводок знакомому человеку,собака совершенно спокойно пошла с ним.И что такое поведение может говорить? Что у меня плохая собака,раз не ушла с чужим...Вот у знакомых ротвейлера от магазина отвязали и увели,собаке 3 года,кобелина как лошадь))) И это ХОРОШАЯ собака?


Не думаю что это показатель...во многом собака будет вести себя в соответствии с моделью поведения которую Вы ей внушили. Моя старшая сука не даст себя увести и будет нападать, а младшая - социальна, я специально ее так воспитывала.

----------


## Lynx

> Как нармальная собака(служебных пород) может спокойно игнорировать человека который её уводит от хозяина?


Вы знаете, порода то служебная и должна быстро адаптироваться к новому проводнику. Но конечно не сразу. Может уйти день - три-неделя-месяц. Но истерику, с ором и укладыванием на спину при попытке отвести собаку от хозяина тоже не считаю нормальным.

----------


## Sergey

Цитата:
Как нармальная собака(служебных пород) может спокойно игнорировать человека который её уводит от хозяина? 




> Вы знаете, порода то служебная и должна быстро адаптироваться к новому проводнику.


Вы что, действительно так считаете? :Ai:  Нет, уж лучше пусть мой ротвейлер откусит руку, которая к ней тянется.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вы знаете, порода то служебная и должна быстро адаптироваться к новому проводнику. Но конечно не сразу. Может уйти день - три-неделя-месяц. Но истерику, с ором и укладыванием на спину при попытке отвести собаку от хозяина тоже не считаю нормальным.


Даша, поддерживаю твои слова! :Az:

----------


## inna

> Вы знаете, порода то служебная и должна быстро адаптироваться к новому проводнику. Но конечно не сразу. Может уйти день - три-неделя-месяц.


Должна,но не сразу...Вы же говорили о тесте где вы берёте чужую собаку на прогулку,а не жить с вами..



> Но истерику, с ором и укладыванием на спину при попытке отвести собаку от хозяина тоже не считаю нормальным


Истерику тоже считаю ненормальным,но как собака должна реагировать на попытку её увести чужим человеком? Зачем тогда собака называеться охранной,если её каждый увести может? Ну не понимаю я логики :Ac:

----------


## Irka

смотря как и откуда увести. Если от магазина отвязать, когда хозяев нет, это одно. Или подойти к хозяину и вырвать у него из рук поводок ))) И другое дело, когда хозяин сам отдал в руки поводок другому и ушел. 
Но все же я не могу сказать, что такой тест стопроцентный. Ведь владельцы попадаются разные. Некоторые упираются и социализируют собаку до последнего. И с виду не определить какая она изначально была, хотя и вести себя может спокойно, не вырываться, не дергаться, не падать на спину. Ведь шоу же тоже спокойно уходят с чужими, с хендлерами, которых 1й раз видят в глаза. Но это не значит, что они все с крепкими нервами. Их так приучают. Некоторых сразу после прививок уже начинают таскать по выставкам, начиная с бебиков и заканчивая ветеранским классом.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Инна, немецкая аппчарка, если ее на-у-чить, прекрасно ходит по следу по указке проводника. И кусается - тоже прекрасно. Если научить. И слушается - тоже хорошо. Опять если научить.

Описанное вами поведение собаки, которая лает на уводящего ее человека, в случае, если ее не учили специально не уходить с чужими, говорит всего лишь о недостаточной в себе уверенности животного. Шоу-собаки, как раз, не идут все как одна за любым проводником, а если приходится отработать проводником на защите чужому человеку, собака начинает троить. Опять же, он неустойчивости психики и недостатка уверенности.

ИМХО, разумеется.

(Я говорю, напомню, о необученных собаках. Добавлю еще, что врожденная недоверчивость тоже может иметь место, да. НО она будет где-то совсем недалеко, на грани, с неуверенностью. Это вновь ИМХО)

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Инна, если попытаться разобраться почему собака ведет себя агрессивно, когда ее уводит чужой человек, то окажется, что такое приятное для хозяина поведение имеет не очень приятную причину. Оно обусловлено страхом. 

Для собаки является стрессом приближение чужого человека или удаление от своей "стаи" или територии. Этот раздражитель запускает защитное поведение. Но это поведение пассивное. 
Собака будет угрожать человеку, но не нападет, если человек не будет на угрозу реагировать. Тогда пассивная агрессия перейдет в поведение избежания, которое будет выражаться в зажатости или попытках выкрутиться из ошейника. Если же преждать истерику и утащить собаку подальше, то вне своей територии собака очень быстро подчинится этому "чужому" стоит ему дать ей понять что теперь он взял на себя ее опеку: ласковые слова, отсуствие давления, кормежка, игра.

У действительно сильной собаки не возникнет стресса если ее поводок возмет в руки чужой человек. Разница в том, что если действия человека войдут в противовес с "желаниями" собаки, она уже угрожать не будет, она постарается задавить конкурента и потом спокойно отправится домой. :Ae: 

Только не стоит путать поведение сильной собаки с поведением инфантильной особи. Последняя тоже даст себя увести, но поведение такой собаки в любой меняющейся ситуации будет "щенячьим", с попыткой понравится, подлизаться. Авторитет любого человека для инфантильной собаки непререкаем. :Af:

----------


## Алена

Не в тему: только в свежем журнале SV-Zeitung прочитала впечатления капитана немецкой сборной на Чемпионате Мира в Америке (WUSV). Что удивило, так это , уже можно сказать, ставшая регулярной попытка похитить из автомобиля участников навигационные системы. В 2007 году в Братиславе была Бритом Жиркевича остановлена попытка похищения из их автомашины навигации, а в 2008 году -уже в Америке у члена команды (запасного) немецкой сборной. В машине сидела собака и,когда вор разбил стекло и попытался взять навигацию, собака укусила его за руку и окрававленному вору пришлось вспешке убежать ни с чем...А собачка осталась спокойненько дожидаться своего хозяина...

----------


## Снеговской

Пара слов. Нельзя прямо связывать проблемы психики и недоверие к посторонним. Нет прямой зависимости в этом. Невозможно взять за поводок и увести хорошего кавказца (и немцы такими были в до шоувые времена, и сейчас есть), порвет как грелку. И это не от того, что у них слабая психика, и они боятся, а от того, что они злобные и недоверчивые к посторонним. Если посторонний берет поводок собаки, и пытается её куда-то вести, то для собаки это является социальным вызовом, попыткой доминировать над ней ПОСТОРОННЕМУ человеку.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Поводочек по разному можно держать, Вадим. И совершенно необязательно, что это будет вызовом собашке. Просто,




> У действительно сильной собаки не возникнет стресса если ее поводок возмет в руки чужой человек. Разница в том, что если действия человека войдут в противовес с "желаниями" собаки, она уже угрожать не будет, она постарается задавить конкурента и потом спокойно отправится домой.


Желания то у немчика и кавказа - оне ведь разные, Вадим, правда? ;)

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Снеговской*
Не буду оспаривать все сказанное. 



> И это не от того, что у них слабая психика, и они боятся, а от того, что они злобные и недоверчивые к посторонним


Замечу лишь насчет недоверчивости. Недоверчивость к посторонним исходит опять же из защитного инстинкта. Защитное поведение не возникнет если нет для этого раздражителей. А на инстинктивное поведение собаки будет влиять и ее личный опыт.

Например, картинка из моего детства :), злющий соседский кобель, постоянно сопровождавший хозяина к магазинчику за шкаликом, не одного мужика порвал. Разные причины были - и дружить лезли и отвязать от перил пытались. И при этом нам, детворе, всегда разрешал увести его с собой поиграть. Его Федорыч и отыскивал на соседних улицах где мы кобелю палки кидали, а кто-то из детей на конце поводка волочился. :) и никакого социального вызова. Почему так?

Я бы не ставила знак равенства между боязнью и слабой психикой. Страх должен быть. Без него не включаются и не работают модели поведения которые так нам, дрессировщикам необходимы. Гораздо важнее какая крепость характера у собаки испытывающей страх и какова обучаемость.

----------


## Sergey

> такими были в до шоувые времена


В домячиковые, доинстинктные, вобщем допотопные. :Ap:

----------


## inna

> Пара слов. Нельзя прямо связывать проблемы психики и недоверие к посторонним. Нет прямой зависимости в этом. Невозможно взять за поводок и увести хорошего кавказца (и немцы такими были в до шоувые времена, и сейчас есть), порвет как грелку. И это не от того, что у них слабая психика, и они боятся, а от того, что они злобные и недоверчивые к посторонним. Если посторонний берет поводок собаки, и пытается её куда-то вести, то для собаки это является социальным вызовом, попыткой доминировать над ней ПОСТОРОННЕМУ человеку.


Я обсалютно согласна с вами! 



> Описанное вами поведение собаки, которая лает на уводящего ее человека, в случае, если ее не учили специально не уходить с чужими, говорит всего лишь о недостаточной в себе уверенности животного. Шоу-собаки, как раз, не идут все как одна за любым проводником, а если приходится отработать проводником на защите чужому человеку, собака начинает троить. Опять же, он неустойчивости психики и недостатка уверенности.


Конечно не кто не учил этому специально,просто враждённая недоверчивость и не уверенность перед чужими людьми. Насчёт шоу собак,не соглашусь...если собака не истерит на всех подряд,то её легко взять и увести...



> У действительно сильной собаки не возникнет стресса если ее поводок возмет в руки чужой человек. Разница в том, что если действия человека войдут в противовес с "желаниями" собаки, она уже угрожать не будет, она постарается задавить конкурента и потом спокойно отправится домой.


Катя приветик! Вообще то обсуждение началось с момента увода собаки чужим человеком как проверки или теста НС собаки.Катя скажи каким образом собака задавит конкурента и отправиться домой? Я так понимаю любое агрессивное поведение не входит в набор качеств сильной собаки в этой ситуации :Ab: 



> Например, картинка из моего детства :), злющий соседский кобель, постоянно сопровождавший хозяина к магазинчику за шкаликом, не одного мужика порвал. Разные причины были - и дружить лезли и отвязать от перил пытались. И при этом нам, детворе, всегда разрешал увести его с собой поиграть. Его Федорыч и отыскивал на соседних улицах где мы кобелю палки кидали, а кто-то из детей на конце поводка волочился. :) и никакого социального вызова. Почему так?


Собаки не беспредельщики)) женщин и детей не трогают)))

----------


## Снеговской

[QUOTE=Jekaterina Aljohhina;847]*Снеговской*
Не буду оспаривать все сказанное. 

Замечу лишь насчет недоверчивости. Недоверчивость к посторонним исходит опять же из защитного инстинкта. Защитное поведение не возникнет если нет для этого раздражителей. 


[QUOTE]
При виде наглого поведения со стороны подчиненного в стае, на каком инстинкте собака будет "успокаивать" зарвавшегося субъекта? Правильно, проявится социальная агрессия. Не от страха за жизнь, территорию, ресурсы, а за попытку подвернуть сомнению статус. Попытку подчинить животное тем, кому оно не обязано подчиняться. Нет страха в такой агрессии. Подойдите к нормальному, не зашореному шоу селекцией, кавказу, и убедитесь в этом сами. Нет там и близко никакого страха.

----------


## Крыска

Я как то пропустила с чего началось,но мне кажется значимым является то откуда и как уводят собаку.
Если собака привязана или просто оставлена по команде это одно.Если ее поводок отдал хозяин это другое. Плюс что именно имеется ввиду.Прогуляться на поводке или начать реально собакой руководить и командовать разные вещи.
Вадим и кавказов взрослых покупали и уводили.И фила тоже.Увести с блока даже в голову бы не пришло. А вот просто в незнакомом месте взять поводок,посадить в машину и увести-легко.Тут от многого зависит.От поведения уводящего особенно.
Я забира сука фила из семьи где она всех пережрала.Посадила в машину и увезла. :Ag: Причем в легковую машину.
Мне приходилось выступать с чужими собаками.Да управление терялось в чем то(почти без предварительного тренинга выступали),но собаки и уходили от хозяина и работали неплохо. :Ag:

----------


## Irka

гы. Я кавказа брала и уводила, злющего. На вязку возила. 1й раз увидела ее на автовокзале. Хозяин привел собаку (это была сука), перед автобусом, который ехал в аэропорт, сунул мне в руку поводок и я с ней полезла в автобус. Собака в наморднике.
Да, было страшновато. Я старалась не усугублять ситуацию, просто вела ее на поводке, не дергая. Когда села в самолет, вроде все спокойно, собака лежит. Я тоже успокоилась и решила прикемарить. Проснулась от страшного рыка, заглушающего рокот самолета. Открываю глаза, собака стоит передними лапами на кресле впередисидящего пассажира и раскрыла пасть прямо над его головой, намордник соскочил. Другие пассажиры с укоризной смотрят на меня. Приходится делать вид, что мне совсем не страшно, я беру намордник и не глядя на собаку, натягиваю ей на морду, руки трясутся. Но собака сразу успокоилась, видит я проснулась, она сразу легла и продолжала лежать весь полет. Потом, уже по прилету, когда меня встретили и привезли в дом, где будет собака жить, я привязала ее во дворе и пошла со своей знакомой в клуб. Вернулась уже к вечеру. Хозяева дома стоят перед калиткой и не могут зайти во двор. Собака просто озверела и никого не пускает. Меня они встретили как манну небесную и с радостью втолкнули во двор. На трясущихся ногах, я опять не глядя на собаку, иду мимо нее прямо к привязи и отвязываю. Надо сказать, что собака при моем появлении не пыталась на меня рычать, а даже помахала слегка хвостом. Я ее спокойно отвязала и вышла на улицу. Там мы с ней погуляли, она где-то даже порадовалась,я подвела ее к хозяину дома, дала ему поводок (это все на улице, вне двора), она спокойно пошла и с ним. После этого, она уже спокойно запускала во двор всех хозяев, они ее кормили, гуляли, пока я шлялась по магазинам ))). Причем, хозяева дома - старые и опытные кавказятники, сказали, что собака просто отличная и по характеру идеально соответствует породе. Именно такие и должны быть кавказы. Других людей, тоже кавказятников, которые сбежались на нее посмотреть и пообщаться с нами, она готова была сожрать. Всем она очень понравилась и отбоя от желающих приобрести щенков, не было. Кроме того, она еще была старого аборигенного типа, которых уже мало осталось. А психика ее всем понравилась. Так что какие должны быть кавказы, я утверждать сама не могу, породу не знаю. Но наслышана от людей, которые ими занимались лет по 20.

----------


## jarvenmaa

У меня был похожий случай. Кавказиха стала создавать проблемы хозяевам (признавала только хозяина, а он неделями в командировках), решили продать, а я ее вез самолетом через Москву. Первый раз она меня увидела перед отъездом в аэропорт и хотела съесть, а перед посадкой в самолет посмотрела удивленно на поводок у меня в руках и пошла спокойно рядом. В Быково у нас было 1,5 часа до рейса и я снял с нее намордник, чтоб расслабилась на травке, запоздало подумав, не зря ли я это сделал. Когда пришло время идти в терминал, она сама сунула морду в намордник и пошла, как с родным.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Взгляд на Эпоху ГДР изнутри-успешного тренера,спортсмена и заводчика.Весьма интересно почитать. Мне понравилось то,что нет максимализма и безапеляционности в его рассуждениях. Мудрый человек и рассудительный. Сразу видно-прожил насыщенную жизнь и много чего повидал-попробовал;).
В статье несколько мысли скачут вприпрыжку с одной темы на другую,поэтому читается статья немного тяжело.. Но так видимо немцы любят общаться-не первый раз такое встречаю))).
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………………………….


Вернер Мюллер-шестикратный чемпион ГДР.
« Дер Гебраухсхунд» побывал в гостях у успешного спортсмена и поговорил с ним о временах до и после обьединения .
«Перед нами было распахнуто окно и с открытием границы нам открылись новые перспективы!»Вернер Мюллер говорит не об общественно-политической идеологии.Он рассказывает о своей жизни ,далекой от каких либо политических раздумий. Он говорит о пользовательской собаке,которая сопровождает 67- ми летнего Мюллера по всему жизненному пути до сегодняшнего дня.Вряд ли найдется еще один спортсмен,который на протяжении своей карьеры так часто стоял на пьедестале как Вернер Мюллер.Шесть раз этот проводник достигал титула Чемпион ГДР,дважды был вторым,дважды выигрывал чемпионаты среди соц. стран, и один раз был на этом же турнире вторым.

«за 14 дней до падения стены я увидел работу собак в «западной загранице»»,вспоминает Мюллер. «Я был поражен!». Мюллер познакомился с Бальдур Кранцем и его собаками,которые несли рабочие крови ФРГ.Он не ожидал увидеть в н/о такую невероятную управляемость,которая сочеталась с инстинктами добычи и защиты и вела просто к завораживающей работе.Он удивился потенциалу,за которым,несмотря на управляемость обнаруживалась твердость и напористость.
«И нам еще рассказывали как великолепно мы разводим и обучаем наших собак!»,вспоминает он, покачивая головой.
Они были костистые и должны были соответствовать тогдашним нормативам. Понятия «твердость» (h&#228;rte) и «острота»(sch&#228;rfe) стояли рядом с описаниями формата,конституции,телосложения и характера .Все эти понятия заключались в оценочную систему цифр .Желаемая 5ка давалась на керунгах,на мероприятиях „Zuchttauglichkeitspr&#252;fung“ и „Nachzuchtbeurteilung“ можно было получить только 4 как самую высшую оценку (Вернер Дальм: «Чемпион ГДР с точки зрения разведения»).
«Добыча» вначале, покрайней мере в терминологии спортивного собаководства а также служебного не играла никакой роли. «Длинный побег» был действительно длинным побегом (примеч. на немецком по крайней мере сейчас-длинный побег означает лобовая атака,короткий побег-побег от укрытия),и собака должна была подбежав сзади укусить помощника за плечо.
Рукав был действительно защитным рукавом ,а не желаемым куском добычи,который собака получала в награду. «Он был сделан по-другому и отдавался очень редко»,говоритМюллер.От помощников требовалось хорошая физическая форма .Это упражнение всегда было также «мутпробой» для помощников.Оно не всегда было для помощников безопасным и очень часто они ходили после таких проверок с синими кровоподтеками.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Мяч или корм? Вернер Мюллер покачивает головой. «Конечно была система похвалы и принуждения,кнута и пряника.Цель мотивации,о которой мы знаем сегодня,была нам незнакома.
Свое позитивное подкрепление собака находила в спокойствии,которое она находила в моей левой руке.» Конечно же собак гладили и хвалили вербально. Этого должно было хватать. Сухой корм,которым сегодня до отказа набивают карманы-такого раньше не было.Раньше набивали мясом морозильные камеры.Электричество в ГДР было более чем дешевым.
И сегодня в сарае у Мюллера висят куски телятины. «Знаешь как щенки на мясных остатках костей тренируют всякие приемы борьбы и нападения,состязаясь между собай» ,улыбаясь говорит жена Мюллера Гизела.Она принимает участие в выращивании подрастающего поколения от Benxi von Loyola-правнучки легендарного Lord vom Gleisdreieck. В этом помете пять щенков. Отец-Atilla vom Gleisdreieck.Так как и сын Арндт является официалным заводчиком в этом питомнике,то у Гизелы и Вернера постоянно есть щенки.

32 года назад супруги начали сооружение всемирно-известного питомника.Небольшая узловая ж/д станция недалеко от селения Рерсдорф послужила в последствии названием питомника.
Опыт в разведении и обучении собак супруги имели еще до этого,поскольку собаки в жизни Вернера Мюллера всегда играли определенную роль.Несмотря на запрет содержать собак в первой съемной квартире в конце 60х годов,на квартиру вместе с ними тайно переехал щенок боксера. «О том,чтобы жить без собаки-не могло быть и речи»-вспоминают супруги.Xasan von der Wunderlampe принес тогда будущему чемпиону ГДР значительные успехи. Так в 1971 г. они выиграли соревнования ГДР среди немецких боксеров.
После строительства питомника они начали делать первые шаги в качестве разведенцев по породе боксер и н/о под приставкой „vom Holunderbusch“ «Эти шаги вначале не были удовлетворительными. И в плане спорта я увидел,что по здоровью боксер(я стартовал тогда с тремя собаками этой породы) не соответсвует моим запросам.»
Удачный помет был получен после закупки кобеля н/о Hondo vom Haus Welsch. «Это был кобель с ярко выраженным половым деморфизмом и соответсвовал с цифрами керунга 4 за «остроту» (sch&#228;rfe)и 4 за «твердость» (h&#228;rte) почти идеальным требованиям для пользовательской собаки»,вспоминает Мюллер.С вязкой с Conny vom Kemmlerblick началась серия успехов нового питомника под названием vom Gleisdreieck. «Новичкам везет»-так описывает Вернер то,с чего все развилось.Мюллер в разговоре всегда очень скромен. Ему очень трудно дается рассказывать о достигнутых результатах благодаря своим знаниям и умению.На полках стоит очень мало кубков.После падения стены он построил дом в Бургштедте.Даже под снежным покровом видно,с какой любовью заботится о своем большом участке чета Мюллеров.Чистота территории питомника говорит об увлеченности супругов,уход за пятинедельными щенками-об любви к живтоным.

Afra vom Gleisdreieck из А-помета для Мюллера является самой лучшей и удачной сукой.С 1979 по 1983 гг. Вернер пять раз был с ней на чемпионатах ГДР в верху турнирной таблицы. Берлин в 1979г.,Грайц в 1981г.,Эрфурт в 1982г.-они были первыми.Но и в Карл-Маркс-Штадте(сейчас Хемнитц) в 1980г. и в Виттенберге в 1983г. они также не стояли возле пьедестала-оба раза Вернер с Афрой завоевывали титул вице-чемпиона. В совокупности Афра 29 раз стартовала в ШХ-3, 17 раз при этом имела оценку «отлично». Она продолжила линию шестью пометами.

«Но ситуация была другой»-так оценивает Мюллер достижения того времени.Ни с Афрой,ни позже с Лордом у нас бы не было бы сегодня шансов завоевать пьедестал победителя. Норматив ГДР содержал другие элементы и критерии оценки были с сегодняшними несравнимы,добавляет он задумчиво.Многое было труднее,но из-за недостающей управляемости (примеч.-в данном контексте возможно подходит несколько иное значение слова F&#252;hrigkeit-не знаю) сегодняшней точности невозможно было бы добиться.Вернер показывает видео из пятидесятых годов и работа для 70х и 80х действительно была уже не представительна.Манера хвата кажется не играла тогда никакой роли. Собаки оббегали тогда шестое(или лучше так:по положению норматива ГДР двенадцатое!) укрытие,без того,чтобы оставаться непосредственно около помощника. Также и упражнения по апортированию по качеству несравнимы с сегодняшними.Кроме движения средним темпом вся программа послушания должна была демонстрироваться еще и на бегу.Вместо баьера-книжки был двухметровый барьер.Собака должна была после укуса в течении одной минуты в отсутствии проводника отпустить самостоятельно. Если использовалась команда-это стоило баллов.Если и после команды собака не отпускала-это вело к дополнительной потери баллов.К дисквалификации за неотпуск в любом случае не доходило.Конечно же собаки в течении этой минуты дергали и трепали рукав, так,что о концентрации в последующей охране не могло быть и речи. «Как мы махлевали!» -улыбаясь говорит Вернер-«мы становились слегка под углом сзади помощника,чтоб собака мало-мальски держала голову в сторону фигуранта!». Но концентрация в сегодняшнем понимании на охране? Нет,этого зачастую недостаточно,а судья в этой фазе тогда как правило смотрел в оценочный лист….

----------


## Олег Рымарев

В разделе «В» было упражнение по ползанью,которое являлось не только практичным в применении для служебных собак.»Оно являлось хорошей гимнастикой для мышц»-сожалеет о ликвидации этого упражнения Вернер. Мюллер рассматривает изменения в спорте с собаками с тех пор,как пала стена, как безкомпромисное со стороны VDH и западных спортивных союзов. Не смотря на это он не впадает в ностальгические размышления и видит в первую очередь позитив в нынешней ситуации в спорте с собаками.
«На наших рукавах невозможно было сделать оценку хвату,как индикатору крепости нервной системы»,поясняет он.Защитные рукава были обычные трубы,оттедалные тканью,без поверхности для укуса.У собаки не было возможности доказать свое качество посредством полного,спокойного хвата. Также в изменениях в методах обучения Вернер видит пользу.»При облаивании мы страшно много работали с электричеством»-сожалеет он.Рукав,стек,специальный «электрический» мат перед укрытием,даже иногда укрытие было подключено к электричеству.Многие эти «приборы для пыток» производились кустарно,без знаний о сопротивлении кожи животного и его чувствительности к электричеству.»Собаки тогда часто показывали поведение избежания при запахе изоляции провода»-вспоминает Вернер.Можно было просто положить кусок изоляции перед укрытием,чтобы предотвратить подбирание лакомства.При этом Мюллер ни в коем случае не отрицает использование ЭШО. «В умелых руках это хорошая вещь» -говорит он,но в руках дилетанта это часто ведет к мучению животных.
Понятно,что эти собаки могли «прятать»такие воздействия благодаря их замечательной твердости.Но эта твердость вела также к твердости,нечувствительности к воздействиям при отработке послушательных элементов. Часто нужно было применить достаточное кол-во сильного принуждения,после которого очень тяжело было бы показать радостную работу с сегодняшней точки зрения.
Твердость,здоровые суставы и скелет,хороший пигмент и надежность в физическом состоянии всегда были целью в разведении Мюллеров.Конечно же эти признаки несут в себе многие ГДР-линии.Несмотря на это Вернер Мюллер доволен тем,что уже 20 лет может крыть собак западными кровями.Управляемость,чувствительность(примеч.-в данном контексте-чувствительность-адекватная ответная реакция на воздействия проводника) и вместе с этим способность показывать смену мотивации-это его главные аргументы.Он характеризует попытки культивировать дальше ГДР-линии в чистом виде как чистую иллюзию.Ни в спорте,ни в служебном использовании у этих собак нет шансов добиться хороших высот.
«Конечно же ,мы должны обращать внимание на то,чтобы локти,тазобедренные суставы и позвоночник были в порядке.Но для этого у нас есть достаточно большая племенная база и также необходимость делать всем животным рентгенснимки»-аргументирует он.Анатомически в питомнике Gleisdreieck хотят собаку которая способна пройти керунг.Этого достаточно. Чрезмерные углы не хотят также,как и большинство спортсменов на Западе.Крепкий череп и в основании широко посаженный чепец-эти анатомические признаки также важны,как и крепкая спина.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Племразведение н/о было в ГДР присоеденено к обществу охотников в Хале.Спорт был организован в SDG(секция служебного и пользовательского собаководства). Конечно же здесь тесно сотрудничали с проводниками служебных собак силовых структур таких как полиция и армия.Это также было причиной того,что ГДР не была открытой страной в плане спортивного собаководства и разведения для Запада.Контакты были только со средины 70х годов и то только с соседними соцстранами.Исторически обуловленные предубеждения были с обеих сторон настолько глубоки,что даже среди этих стран спортивные встречи стали возможны только по истечению 30ти лет после окончания войны.В ЧССР работали по принципам ИПО,и имели также современный рукав,такой,который мы используем сегодня.Даже если перед соревнованиями оглашались детали оценивания,все-равно были постоянные дискуссии.»Я сам из-за недостаточного спокойствия хвата Афры получил разницу в шесть баллов под разными судьями»,вспоминает Вернер.
Тесное сотрудничество с служебным собаководством привело к тому,что немчатники тренировались вместе с любителями других пород-боксеров,ризеншнауцеров,даже колли и немецкие доги показывали великолепные результаты. Подавляющее большинство разведенцев н/о в то время ориентировались на результаты выставок,время от времени рождалась хорошая собака для спорта. Собаки из питомника Gleisdreieck начиная с средины 70х годов и до падения стены были всегда на вершине.
Литературы в форме книг и журналов,в которых можно было бы почитать об обучении собак ,не было вообще или встречалась крайне редко.Учились у тех,кто имел опыт и верили тем,кто был доступен хоть к какой-то информации.Удивились к примеру новости о том,что в 1985 г.собаки на соревнованиях в Будапеште должны сидя методично облаивать помощника. «Вначале для нас это было немыслимо»,вспоминает Мюллер,который потом напал на след «тайны»-по счастливой случайности и нужным знакомствам он получил разрешение потренироваться в Ростоке и провести пару дней отпуска на Балтике ( для остальных ГДР-граждан этого добиться было крайне трудно).В Кюлюнгсборне имелись контакты с Западом,и там всплыла книга Хельмута Райзера(Хельмут Райзер:»Защитная собак»а ,Берлин ,1981г.).Поскольку этот путеводный труд не был тогда в ГДР в продаже,одна находчивая секретарша перепечатала всю книгу из 101 страницы в пяти экземлярах под копирку.»Копировальных аппаратов тогда не было в распоряжении»-поясняет Вернер.Он получил тогда пятый экземпляр,который едва можно было читать.Вернер также очень хотел посмотреть прилагающееся к книге видео. 10.000 ГДР- марок заплатил он одному вьетнамцу,который мог делать покупки в Западном Берлине.Кассету можно было купить в из комиссионке. Копия,которую он мог заполучить после бесчисленных просмотров,была тоже крайне скудной. Тем не менее эти плохие копии вкупе с силой воли,изобретательностью и тренировками привели к успеху.В этой связи Мюллер не может удержаться,чтоб рассказать одну историю:»Я квалифицировался с Лордом на чемпионат ГДР в Виттенберге.Понятно,что о сегодняшнем плотном облаивании там не знали.Накануне вечером перед соревнованиями я попросил помощника на тренировке подкрепить Лорда после стабильного облаивания укусом.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Тот посмотрел непонимающе на меня,друзья-спортсмены тоже были в недоумении.»Ты безумец»-был один из самых безобидных комментариев.»Если ты завтра выиграешь соревнования… Да,тогда ты получишь первую копию книги Райзера». Конечно же нужно было понимать-что для нас первая копия было нечто особенное. На следующий день Лорд облаивал помощника,не выпуская его из поля зрения,и я смог спокойно его отозвать. Я был рад первой копии не меньше ,чем победе с 295 пунктами,98 из которых припадали на раздел «С».
О похожей истории Вернер вспоминает в связи с оббеганием укрытий.
«Было 11 укрытий,которые собака должна проверить. Укрытий,которые имеют сегодняшнюю форму,не было.
Собаки посылались на укрытие и потом внезапно отзывались назад(примеч. :судя по контексту дальше-собаки укрытия не оббегали).На соревнованиях я все чаще видел.что для ориентации перед укрытиями ставили кусты. А в 1978г. я очень удивился,когда увидел,как на соревнованиях в рамках ГДР-чемпионата в Айзенахе собаки спортсменов из Зуля и Берлина не отзывались внезапно от укрытий назад.Они оббегали их элегантной дугой. Мне было понятно,что с точки зрения биомеханики такие оббегания были не только более щадящие для суставов,а также собаки физически тратили меньше сил»-описывает Вернер свои наблюдения.Конечно же это побуждало любителей поэкспериментировать к подражанию и вскоре в округе Хемница собаки оббегали укрытия только таким образом.

Lord vom Gleisdreieck был несомненно самой известной собакой питомника.Трижды подряд Вернер выигрывал с ним Чемпионаты ГДР-с 1986 по 1987гг. Но даже при таких результатах шестикратный чемпион ГДР остается достаточно сдержанным.»Ты можешь сам в этом убедиться»-поясняет он. «Судьи в то время были как правило из функционеров,которые имели конечно же опыт в собаководстве. Некоторые из них любили даже выступать. Они знали положение норматива и как демонстрировать собаку,но почти никто из этих господ никогда не стартовал в межрегиональных соревнованиях,что для сегодняшнего дня просто немыслимо».
Также и разведение н/о в ГДР Вернер рассматривает более чем критично.По его опыту лишь немногие питомники ориентировались при разведении ,не опираясь на результаты выставок.Даже если брать во внимание систему оценивания цифрами твердости и остроты(Sch&#228;rfe /H&#228;rte),многие заводчики понятия не имели,что такое рабочее разведение. «Знаешь сколько вязок было осуществлено да падения стены и обязательного теста ДНА на стоянках для парковки транзитного транспорта»-улыбаясь говорит он.
Уже будучи известным Lord von Gleisdreieck был продан на Запад. «Цена была заманчивая,да и западные деньги были абсолютной редкостью»-поясняет он повод,по которому семья решилась продать собаку. Прошло более года,прежде чем он с женой Гизелой решился на этот шаг.
За собаку было уплачено по курсу 1:1 через министерство внешней торговли. Дополнительную сумму в дойч-марках Мюллеры получили непосредственно от покупателя.Двумя годами позже он навестил собаку у Бальдура Кранца. «Он был в отличной форме;он должен еще вязаться и вязаться»,улыбаясь говорит Вернер.
Непосредственно перед питомником кобель проявил вначале агрессию против него,сморщил нос и демонстрировал охрану территории. «Потом я с ним заговорил…..» Голос Мюллера стал тише,он отвел взгляд в сторону.Стакан в его руках казалось вот-вот треснет.Кобель прожил 16 лет.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Далее в статье рассказывается о сыне Вернера и немножко о деятельности Вернера в наше время.
На досуге может как-нибудь допереведу)).

----------


## jarvenmaa

Олег, спасибо огромное за перевод! Обязательно выложи продолжение, когда сможешь. Очень интересно и познавательно. :Ay:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Олег, спасибо!!

----------


## rsv2000

С вашего позволения выкладываю перевод одной статьи, надеюсь на ваше понимание.
ИСТОРИЯ DVG
: Гэри Patterson и Hartmut Beckmann
Эта статья опубликована в ЯНВАРЕ - ФЕВРАЛЕ 1988
в Национальном Журнале Schutzhund USA DVG
1987 год был уникальным в Чемпионате D.H.V. среди Немецких овчарок. Как и все чемпионаты проходившие по Schutzhund, он был наполнен волнением и разочарованием и конечно же открытием новых талантливых собак и проводников. То, что сделало этот Чемпионат уникальным, было приурочено к празднованию 85-ой годовщины рабочего движения собаки и которое известно нам как D.V.G. Но эта годовщина имела еще одну важную особенность, это то, что D.V.G. на сегодняшний день претендует на звание  быть самой старой и многочисленной учебной дисциплиной по Schutzhund в мире, во многом эта заслуга тех, кто из той небольшой информации по крупицам создавал историю D.V.G. Результатом этой работы является несомненно титанический труд по восстановлению длинной и громкой истории современной служебной и спортивной собаки. Как и во всей истории, в нашей истории тоже есть несколько темных пятен, не забывайте, что Германия прошла за это время две мировых войны, и часть документов по этому времени были утрачены. Мы выражаем особую благодарность организацию D.V.G. и её Президента Криста Бремера за то, что он предоставил нам всю необходимую информацию. 
История современной служебной и спортивной собаки строится на двух удивительных простых фактах, которые зачастую не являются основными на фоне других фактов развития рабочей собаки. Первое – это прежде всего то, что обучение служебной и спортивной собаки – появилось сравнительно недавно, на  рубеже веков. Второе -  это то, что наши современные представления о рабочей собаке, не совпадали со взглядами тех немногих людей, которые жили в то время. 
Из истории Археологии нам известно, что взаимоотношения человека и собаки возникли приблизительно 12.000 лет назад, эти отношения были весьма ограниченными в то время. Отношения человека и собаки ограничивались пастьбой домашнего скота и охраной имущества, за пределами этих отношений собака имела лишь небольшие контакты с обществом, и для большинства социума представляла угрозу. Это и стало решающим фактором, который изменил роль рабочей собаки в нашем обществе, настолько же он актуален и сейчас, как например сегодняшние новости, которые мы видим в газетах и на телевидении, поверьте мне, но этот фактор не имел ничего общего с любовью или уважением наших четвероногих друзей.

----------


## rsv2000

продолжение
В 1897 году у прусского полицейского инспектора, Франца Лауфера, на его участке возникла очень серьезная проблема. На его подчиненных во время вечернего патрулирования увеличилось количество нападений, что ставило под угрозу их жизнь и здоровье. К слову сказать, что в то время только полицейские инспектора имели право носить огнестрельное оружие, а подчиненные нет. В основном они патрулировали по одному или два человека. Очень трудно было справиться одному полицейскому с группой преступников или непослушной толпой. Полицейские нуждались в большем количестве людей, а для государственных властей увеличение штата полицейских было проблемным из-за скудного бюджета. В то время у Франца Лауфера не было практического опыта с содержанием и обучением собак, но он понимал, что ответом на все возникшие проблемы могло бы быть в патрулирование полицейских в сопровождении собак, причем собаки должны быть по представлению большими и сильными, что бы они смогли отразить нападения на его подчиненных. Но сначала эта простая и революционная по тем временам идея не нашла поддержки и казалась абсурдной. Власти больше волновались о гражданской ответственности людей (актуально и в наше время?), полицейские же выдвигали свои доводы, они хотели больше людей в своем ведомстве и полагаться на неуверенный союз с животными не хотели. 
В 1900 году когда уровень нападений на полицейских достиг максимума и власти не могли больше игнорировать такую проблему, у Лауфера появилась наконец то возможность претворить свою идею в жизнь. Власти выделили Лауферу 500 марок для закупки и обучения трех собак с целью сопровождения ночных полицейских  патрулей. Эта задача оказалась не из легких. Возникли другие проблемы, как например вопросы питания и ветеринарии. Но Лауфер с честью вышел из этого положения, что бы накормить собак он забирал отходы пищи из местной больницы, а ветеринарную заботу о питомцах возложил на местного доктора.

----------


## rsv2000

продолжение
Но самой большой проблемой оказалась проблема обучения собак ведь никто и не знал тогда, что они были должны делать. С этого момента и появилась программа обучения под маркой Лауферс, основанной на естественных способностях собак понимать суть происходящего. Никто не знал тогда, что эта программа заработает. Франц Лауфер не имея опыта обучения собак, что бы принести в идею успех и что бы понять поведение собаки, а так же понять какие породы собак способны к такой работе изучил много книг по естествознанию и размножению. В то время в Германии не было никаких книг по обучению собак, а так же не было никакого опыта работы, ведь другие полицейские отделы в Германии не использовали собак и каких либо полицейских программ просто не существовало. Совершенно случайно Лауфер находит в своем отделе полицейского Ланге, который раньше был лесничим и имел небольшой опыт с собаками. Очень интересный факт лежит в основе этой встречи, сержант полиции Ланге считал, что лучшей породой для полицейской работы будет Немецкая овчарка, но Лауфер с этим не согласился и по его мнению, что лучше всего справится с ней Большой датский Дог или немецкий Дог, так как он своими размерами и видом создаст проблемы любому преступнику.

И вот в октябре 1901, Лауфер выводит свою первую полицейскую собаку на патрулирование улиц. Этой собакой оказался Большой Датский Дог по имени Цезарь. На данный момент Лауфер определил роль собаки, целью которой являлась защита Полицейских, и вся начальная работа с первыми полицейскими собаками была защитной. Собаки обязаны были носить намордник и быть на поводке. Но вот у сержанта Ланге на этот счет было другое мнение, он занялся обучением собак по выслеживанию и выполнению других функций, в конечном счете все эти совместные действия направленные на обучение собак только сохранили программу Лауферс и привели к расширению функций полицейской рабочей собаки. Сначала общество критично восприняло новые веяния вплоть до угроз судебных процессов в адрес полицейских. И наконец время рабочих собак пришло! В одном случае, когда один человек был укушен при попытке нападения на полицейского, в другом случае собака выследила подозреваемого пройдя 2 мили от места преступления до дома где скрылся преступник, этот случай был засвидетельствован многими горожанами, и полицейская программа дала свои плоды. Эти и другие успехи повернули курс общественного мнения в другую сторону, а будущее полицейской программы Лауферс приобрело уверенность. 
К 1902 году, Лауфер стал понимать, что с его идеями о полицейских собаках, многие были не согласны, и чтобы расширить информацию о своей программе ему пришлось действовать более открыто. Первое что он сделал, он провел демонстрацию своей работы для большинства полицейских, и для тех немногих помощников, которые захотели стать приманкой на выступлениях - Цезарь был страшен. Нам не очень известно о том, как эта собака работала и каков был ее уровень обучения, но одно известно точно, что часть денег, которые Лауфер получил от выступления, пошли к оплате медицинских счетов помощников. Интерес от этих выступлений побудил Лауфера к созданию организации по обучению полицейских собак, чтобы продвинуть обучение и работу полицейских собак. Эта была первая организация в Германии - Полицейский Клуб Собаки (P.H.V). он стал предшественником к другой организации, той которая является D.V.G. Наверное нам будет интересен еще один факт, который невозможно отметить – это, то что одним из учредителей P.H.V. был капитан Макс Эмиль фон Штефанитц который тремя годами ранее основал  Клуб немецкой овчарки (S.V.)

----------


## rsv2000

продолжение
Как небольшая заметка по этому поводу: хотя на данный момент много талантливых людей участвовали в разработке стандарта для рабочей собаки, но все же их вклад в развитие рабочей собаки нам кажется на тот момент был небольшим. Капитан Макс Эмиль фон Штефанитц  прежде всего был заинтересован развитием рабочей породы собаки, а Лауфер прежде всего был заинтересован проблемами обучения и полицейской работы. Но даже при всем том, что их пути в действительности пересекались в 1902 году, каждый из них сформировал свои понятия о рабочей собаке, которые и привели к современному S.V. и D.V.G. 
В 1903 году  S.V. провел свое первое официальное мероприятие "пользовательское испытание", в то время как P.H.V. проводил свое первое испытание для полицейской собаки. Тесты этого первого испытания для полицейских собак тогда еще не были четко регламентированы и определены, хотя в соответствии с комментариями Лауфера можно заключить, что результаты тестов оказались обнадеживающими.  Но это и не удивительно, так как тогда  и S.V. и P.H.V. плыли по течению не зная форватера реки, ведь не было тогда никакого опыта и прецендентов в этой области. Приблизительно в это же время в Бельгии в г. Гент местные полицейские запустили подобную программу в 1899 году, пока нет никаких доказательств, что Лауфер и компания поделились своей информацией с ними до 1903 года. Как нам кажется это было просто чисто случайное совпадение по времени, начатое по тем же самым причинам что и у Лауфера.

Развитие полицейской программы медленно двигалось к намеченной цели. В 1904 году был издан первый набор правил для испытаний полицейских собак P.H.V., а 1905 году членство организации достигло 270 человек. За последующие семь лет в истории организации произойдут значительные события, которые принесут успех полиции и собаки Schutzhund. В 1912 году P.H.V.  уже вырос до 6.0000 тысяч членов, с  64 клубами, и за этими цифрами стоит будущее движения Schutzhund. 
Организационная структура P.H.V.  изначально была разработана для ответа на один вопрос – обеспечить потребность в полицейских с собаками. Поскольку организация продолжалась развиваться, все больше и больше гражданских людей было вовлечено в этот процесс  в разных клубах организации с целью обучения собаки для защиты. Каких либо требований или разрешений на обучение этому виду службы в то время от гражданских не требовалось. И в ответ на такую потребность населения в обучении собак в 1912 году при содействии P.H.V. был основан Клуб Schutzhunde (R.V.P.H). Фактически, установленные цели R.V.P.H. состояли в том, чтобы работать с гражданскими лицами, клубами породы  и приблизить их уровень к  P.H.V. Как показывают документальные отчеты, эти организации пытались достигнуть тех же результатов в испытаниях.

Первая мировая война остановила развитие рабочего движения собаки. Членство P.H.V. понизилось на 50 %.  Но война сыграла и положительную роль в развитии, исходя из отчетов Макса Эмиля фон Штефанитца, обучение собаки в это время стало составной частью военной схемы применения рабочей собаки, и без сомнения способствовало в рекламе рабочей собаки в 1920-х годах. В 1925 году, произошел еще один важный на наш взгляд случай, который и завершил рабочее движение Schutzhund, на сегодняшний день мы знаем, что P.H.V., и  R.V.P.H., а так же и еще одна Южно Германская организация рабочей собаки согласились стандартизировать правила испытаний полицейских собак, отчеты испытаний, а так же взаимно признать судей для испытаний каждой организации. Далее был образован один коллегиальный орган (P.V.Z)., который имел право вносить изменения в испытания. 
Эти стандартизированные правила испытаний полицейских собак -  и есть фундамент сегодняшних современных правил Schutzhund. Интересен тот факт, что в то время эти правила испытаний были собраны в различные комплексные нормативы и они преследовали одну цель, проверить собаку на все что можно. Также интересно отметить, что некоторые из элементов этих правил, которых теперь нет в Schutzhund, представлены как часть правил Ring Sport, используемых во Франции, Бельгии и Голландии.

----------


## rsv2000

продолжение
Правила представили три уровня тестирования, подобного нашему SchH I, II и III, используемые сегодня. 
Первый уровень назвали Тестом для Породы, этот Тест не был выставкой и не был экспертизой на принадлежность определения породе, а это было подобие сегодняшнего следа в SchH I. В послушании собака обязана была следовать за проводником, выполнять команды сидеть и лежать из движения, аппортировать предмет с земли и через барьер. Так же она была обязана продолжать работу несмотря на выстрелы, делать высыл с последующей укладкой. Как дополнительная нагрузка, требовалась работа в качестве посыльного через водную преграду. В защитной работе от собаки требовалось обыск местности, работала собака в наморднике, защита проводника от нападения, побег и задержание помощника, а так же отзыв от помощника. 
Второй уровень назвали Тестом Schutzhund. Как нам известно, что слово "Schutzhund" было использовано ранее, а именно во времена создания R.V.P.H., тест Schutzhund предназначался для того, чтобы описать личную собаку для защиты. Это и есть первое упоминание по Schutzhund в самом широком смысле слова. 
Третий уровень был описан как Полицейский Тест Собаки. Этот тест являлся расширенным понятием Теста Породы и Теста Schutzhund и очень напоминает нам современные правила SchH II и III по следу, послушанию и защите. Но было немного различий. Например: собака должна была приносить 4 кг апорт!  Так же необходимым был отказ от предлагаемого корма. Работа собаки в защитной части продолжалась с нападением в наморднике, а так же мы начинаем видеть более естественную работу собаки подобно первому уровню. В Полицейском Тесте Собаки мы начинаем видеть некоторые дополнения, которые развились в современную работу защиты Schutzhund. Собака была обязана была искать определенную область и находить помощника, а когда нашла, то должна была обозначать лаем и удерживать до подхода проводника. Были так же введены удары палкой. 
В тоже время были введены тесты FH. На этом уровне след был приблизительно 3км 200м длиной и давностью 7 часов! Все эти данные говорят нам о том, что наши понятия о текущих требованиях FH несравненно малы.

----------


## rsv2000

Конечно нам крайне интересно было бы размышлять над этими фактами истории и сравнивать с нашими реалиями, но с тем духом единства и лидерства людей, которое было конечно более дальновидно чем эта краткая статья, можно твердо сказать у рабочего движения собаки, возможно, было бы большое будущее чем, то что фактически случилось и в Европе и в Америке. Но история опять изменила наш путь, путь который разбил, даже разрушил все положительное, что было создано до этого. 
В 1933году, в Германии к власти пришли нацисты, все организации собак должны были быть расформированы и находиться под управлением одной государственной организации. Эта организация контролировала все обучение и организации пород собак до конца Второй мировой войны. Эта организация наложила одну марку на всех, она стерла те индивидуальные особенности, которые были у всех рабочих клубов Германии, и этот факт тоже имеет место быть в развитии Schutzhund. Возможно правительство нацисткой Германии хотело осуществить контроль над всем обучением и размножением собаки. И этот контроль над всем начал осуществляться, были созданы специальные правила для испытаний собак, с целью демонстрации Германского рабочего обучения собаки на Берлинских Олимпийских Играх 1936 года. Без сомнения потребность в обучении рабочих собак и проведении своих законов в жизнь, а так же интереса со стороны военных увеличила интерес нацисткого правительства к рабочей собаке. 
Конец Второй мировой войны застал организации и клубы рабочих собак Германии в хаосе. Прежние члены P.H.V. и R.V.P.H. по крупицам начали возрождать действия своих организаций. Но такого успеха как перед войной не было, да и к тому же силы союзников находящихся в Германии не находили поддержки среди действий клубов. И наконец после многих попыток объединиться прежние члены P.H.V. и R.V.P.H. создали и сформировали D.V.G. в 1947. 
С этой даты D.V.G. вырос к организации, приближающейся к 30 000 членов, с более чем 16 000 человек, участвующих в испытаниях Schutzhund каждый год. А вместе с другими обучающими организациями основали немецкий Спортивный Союз Собаки (D.H.V)., членство которого теперь составляет 83 000. 

Из истории рабочего движения собаки в Германии нам всем нужно извлечь некоторые уроки, чтобы не иметь проблем в будущем. Больше думайте о тех бедственных ситуациях, которые прошли основатели рабочей собаки, и у термина "определение рабочей собаки" возможно появится новое значение. Больше думайте о том как мало эти люди знали о рабочей собаке и ее обучении и наши учебные проблемы покажутся очень маленькими. Больше думайте о том как ясно эти люди представляли и видели вдаль куда они хотели пойти, и наше близорукое представление станет тривиальным.  Проще говоря история нас учит тому, что мы в этом мире карлики, стоящие на плечах гигантов, но тем не менее мы всегда следуем вперед. А Франц Лауфер и Цезарь были бы горды нами.
с уважением ко всем Игорь

----------


## Tatjana

Олег, Игорь, спасибо вам большое! :Ab: 
Олег, я была удивлена Мюллеру...Сильный человек!

----------


## jarvenmaa

Игорь, спасибо! Очень интересно.

----------


## чернощеков александр

что такое агрессия относительно спортивных собак?помогает ли она работать собаке в защите на большом расстоянии?это-неуверенность или положительное качество?насколько нужна агрессия в защите7

----------


## Irka

*rsv2000*
супер! очень интересная статья!!!

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Керунг ДМЦ.
Советую это прочитать не только людям,интересующимися малинуа,а и тем,кто занимается породами доберман,боксер,ротвейлер и т.д.,которые считают ,что ихние ЦТП можно назвать проверкой рабочих качеств .
Немчатникам тоже будет полезно развеять мозги от своих керунгов и ШХ-нормативов .

Стаью писал Фолкер Ридель,владелец одного из успешных питомников малинуа в Германии.
http://www.teutones.com/
Я уже как-то выставлял пару его весьма интересных статей-размышлений о дисплазии и ШХ-спорте.



Керунг ДМЦ(малинуа-клуба Германии).

100 лет Рингового спорта в Бельгии и Франции сделали из малинуа то,что представляет из себя эта порода сегодня.При этомдля разведения не использововался керунг .Сам Ринг селекиционировал –каких животных использовать в разведении,а каких нет.
Рентген не делался,поскольку де факто не было такой необходимости. Как говорит один из уважаемых проводников Барт Беллон-«если моя собака прыгает ежедневно 2.30 в высоту и 4.50 в длину и может это делать в возрасте пяти лет,мне не нужен рентген,мой пес здоров».
Теперь мое мнение: Что за 50 лет ШХ-спорт сделал из н/о и некоторых «пользовательских(рабочих)» пород ,несмотря на всякого рода добавленным алиби –керунгам и похожим вещам ? Давайте мы посмотрим на состояние дел: в собаках все больше обнаруживается недостаток рабочих качеств,проводники отчаянно ищут подходящих собак,которых они бы могли реализовать в спорте. Ведомства,которые держат служебных собак сомневаются уже публично в возможностях использования н/о и других пород в качестве служебных собак. Собаки в значительной степени имеют проблемы с двигательным аппаратом,синдромом Cauda Equina,дисплазией локтевых и тазобедренных суставов-это уже привычные вещи,с которыми вокруг сталкиваются проводники.

Давайте мы четко определимся:
ШХ-спорт в качестве предложенного селекционного инструмента оказался несостоятельным ни в плане здоровья,ни в плане психических пользовательских качеств собаки. Эта страшная езда под уклон началась много лет назад.Ринговый спорт в вышеназванных странах предотвращал это,не устанавливая в качестве отбраковки дополнительные селекционные критерии. И это работало.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

До того,как в Франции начали крыть н/о с немецкими линиями,это была прочная,среднего роста пользовательская собака,которая составляла малинуа конкуренцию,и не в единичных случаях,а в массе.Число н/о на отборочных соревнованиях и чемпионатах в Ринговом спорте(ШХ-спортом занимались в незначительной степени) было даже больше,чем малинуа.Потом начался ажиотаж вокруг поголовья из страны происхождения-Германии.После применения селекционированных посредством ШХ-спорта животных(вначале также и по ошибке больших,красивых,»красных» собак,позже-собак рабочего разведения) очень быстро привело к тому,что н/о пропала за исключением единичных случаев из отборочных соревнований,не говоря уже о чемпионатах.Дисплазия начала встречатся так часто,что французский Клуб должен был начать делать снимки.За последние семь лет на чемпионат Франции по Рингу было квалифицировано 3 н/о,не смотря на то,что под давлением французского клуба н/о высоту барьера уменьшили с 2.50 до 2.30 м.
Когда малинуа появились в Германии в средине 80х годов-это была здоровая пользовательская порода,которая селекционировалась исключительно в Ринговом спорте.Был основан DMC(малинуа клуб Германии).Как это часто бывает во времена учреждения-было много работы и спешки.Должны были быть учреждены комиссии,разработаны правила разведения,ДМЦ нужно было дать статус клуба.Важными вехами для ДМЦ как для породного союза естественно является правила допуска к разведению и керунг.Однозначной целью было для всех сохранить малинуа с качествами,о которых мы знаем из стран,где используются Ринговые нормативы-это должна быть служебная,пользовательская и спортивная собака.Нужно отдавать себе отчет почему порода малинуа такова,какова она есть-Ринговый спорт селекционировал эту породу более ста лет. И тут вдруг Ринговый спорт в качестве селекционного инструмента перестал использоваться. В Германии он был неизвестен и не принимался во внимание.
Происходит кое-что важное-«зубры» ДМЦ сошлись на том,что ШХ-спорт не может служить селекционным интсрументом. Ужасное положение дел в других породах было отчетливо видно. Общепринятый керунг тех времен даже не обсуждался. Должно быть что-то новое,в противном случае пользовательская порода будет обречена на погибель. Защитная служба,проверка защитных качеств-это понятно,это должно проверяться и в этом все были солидарны. Но ведь есть еще и другие важные вещи:социальное поведение,игровой инстинкт,добычный, крепость НС,стайный инстинкт,мужество,способность к обучению и т.д. Как можно это все охватить одним махом? Решено было идти совершенно новым путем:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

1). Прочь с тренировочных площадок! Проверка должна происходить на нейтральной территории для того,чтобы собака не приходила в соответствующее «рабочее» состояние из-за того,что находиться на площадке. Было четко обозначено,что проверка должна происходить «на природе»-где-нибудь на лугу или в поле,на лесной дороге и т.д.Это уже был серьезный шаг.
2).Прочь от схемы!Приблизительная последовательность проверки была утверждена,но все сошлись на том,что каждое испытание в деталях,в ньюансах может и должно выглядеть по другому . Если к примеру проверяется собака в части « необычные акустические раздражители»,то это не обязательно всегда сигнал-это может быть работающая газонокосилка, «бусы» из банок,какой-нибудь работающий агрегат,гора канистр с камешками внутри или что-то в этом роде.Повторение раздражителей на проверках в любом случае нужно избегать.
3).Проверка защитных качеств должна проходить всегда в конце программы,когда собаки были нагружены предшествующими ситуациями(проверка игры и добычного инстинкта ; необычные акустические и оптические раздражители,стайный инстинкт,социальное поведение и т.д.). После этого можно увидеть- сущность собаки,в каком состоянии ее нервы. Может ли она предотвратить атаку из кустов ,к примеру. После этого следовало еще задержание в форме проверки на мужество с последующей охраной.
Эта проверка ,которая была названа ЦТП ,опиралась на исследования психики животных доктора Менцеля и профессора Бодингбауэра.
Все также на 100% были согласны в том,что вступили на неизведанную землю,и никто не знал,что случиться,если будет большой процент брака,не прийдется ли притормозить,ослабив требования при проверке.Вобщем,в любом случае не требования ЦТП должны подходить качеству собак,а качество собак должно постепенно приближаться к тому,чтобы подходить к требованиям проверки.
В завершении решили,что собаки,которых хотят использовать в разведении,должны проходить проверку на дисплазию посредством рентгена,поскольку не было возможности селекционировать собак с точки зрения здоровья Ринговым спортом. Допускаются к разведению собаки с оценкой А и В. Собаки с оценкой С –плембрак.
Также необходимо получить племенную оценку мин. «хорошо». В большинстве стран таких как Австрия,Шейцария,Дания,Швеция и т.д. для малинуа требуется мин. «оч.хор» для допуска в разведение.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Для того,чтобы пройти ЦТП,кандидат должен был во всех разделах получить оценочные цифры 3 ,в разделе «поведение» мин. 3 или 7.
Это было удачное начало. Большинство проводников признали смысл этой системы .
Процент отбраковки был примерно от20 до 40 процентов. Генетическая база оставалась маленькой и росла медленно.
В 1990 г. последовал следующий шаг-введение керунга.
Основная мысль-выделить тех собак,которые существенно по качеству стоят далеко впереди от «середнячков» .На этом керунге в форме небольшого послушания проверяется по критериям ШХ управляемость и темперамент. После этого на открытой территории производится жестское нападение с сильными ударами стеком с одновременным длительным теснением.После этого производится посыл собаки на помощника ,при этом путь прегражден барьером,который затрудняет собаке кратчайший путь к помощнику.
Если собака оббегает этот барьер или не может его преодолеть-то она не проходит керунг.(примеч-барьер этот не особо высокий,выстроен в линию из подручных средств). После укуса собака нагружается бамбуковым стеком-трещеткой(такой,который используется в франц. Ринге). После этого упражнения следует посыл собаки на помощника в защитном костюме,который забегает в палатку,крытый прицеп и или что-то в этом роде. При этом он перед укусом бросает в собаку предметы,которыми он пытается испугать собаку и защищаться ими от нанесения хватки.В качестве дополнительного раздражителя применяются еще и шумовые эффекты.
Но чего будут стоить эти все правила,если кермастер или помощник будут ими частично или полностью пренебрегать? Такой опыт ведь уже был в немецком собаководстве.Решили сделать так: на мероприятии должно быть два помощника,главная задача которых прогнать собаку и безкомпромисно раскрывать все слабости собаки. Если помощник работает поддаваясь-кермастер тут же меняет его. Кермастеру разрешено давать керунг только собакам,далеко стоящим по качеству характера от среднего уровня.Собака проходит керунг при получении оценочной цифры во всех разделах 4 (обратите внимание-при ЦТП-мин.3),для раздела «характер»-мин. 4 или 6.
Допусковые требования для этого керунга-ЦТП,ШХ-3 у кобелей и ШХ-1 у сук,племенная оценка мин. «оч.хор». О племенной целесообразности этой экстремальной проверки в кругах дискутировали с самого начала,но вот что интересно-такие выдающиеся производители как Saskia L&#246;wenfels, Oskar L&#246;wenfels и Kolos des deux Pottois прошли этот керунг.Этот керунг кермастера и помощники проводили с большой ответственностью.В этом можно убедиться по результатам-более чем за 13 лет (представьте себе-в среднем за год только по три собаки) на керунг выставили примерно 35-40 собак,пройти его смогли примерно 18 особей, половины из которых уже нет в живых.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Уважение к этому керунгу было огромным. Он всегда был событием и на него сьезжались люди со всей Германии.Зрителей собиралось в таком количестве как на земельных отборочных соревнованиях. Припоминается мне один керунг,на который приехало 250-300 людей со всей округи. Выставлено на керунг было 5 собак,из которых ни одна его не прошла. Зрители разъехались по домам так и не увидев собаку с керунгом ДМЦ.
Но требования не ослаблялись и не изменялись.ЦТП,на который регистрировалось 98% собак-это стабильный фундамент. Керунг - для сливок популяции,где демонстрировались возможности малинуа в эктремальных условиях.
Так продолжалось до 1997г. Титулы победителей и успехи на чемпионатах,которые в полной мере обрушились на породу-это было ,приятно и радостно,но для разведения эти все титулы играли второстепенную роль.
Потом был переломный момент. Из-за проблем с бойцовскими собаками и вытекающими отсюда соответствующими предписаниями по этому поводу,ДМЦ решает реагировать быстро и незамедлительно,переделывая общую систему допуска к разведению.Хотелось проблемы,которые обрушивались на головы собаководов в связи с создавшейся ситуацией и запланированными акциями встретить на передовой,во всеоружии .Было решено включить для допуска в разведение проверку характера,которую собака должна была пройти прежде,чем ее допускали к керунгу.Проверка характера была построена таким образом:социальное поведение,уверенность в себе,поведение в окружающей обстановке при наличии оптических и акустических раздражителей.игровой инстинкт и инстинкт добычи,а также отношения между собакой и проводником проверялись в большом изобилии. Основной акцент-социальное поведение и поведение в окружающей среде.Главное,чтобы собаку увидеть и оценить ее поведение в нормальной и(это важно) в стрессовой обстановке .Собаки, с недостаточной социализацией и проблемами в поведении в окружающей обстановке,а также трусливые собаки не проходят этот экзамен. Результат формулируется в баллах(нужно набрать для прохождения проверки 61 балл) и судья квалифицирует характер собак по оценочной системе ДМЦ.Эти оценки однако имеют значение только при керунге,который проходит позже и служат для кермастера точкой опоры. Собаки,которые на момент проверки были старше 15 мес. и провалили ее-повторно не допускаются и автоматически выбывают из разведения. Остальные качества -такие как защита,качество хвата,скорость,твердость и т.д. на этом экзамене не проверяется. Для этого был создан новый керунг 1-3.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Требования к допуску для прохождения керунга-оценка не ниже «хорошо»,HD А или В,и пройденная проверка характера.
Керунг 3-не что иное как уже существовавший перед этим керунг ДМЦ-выбор элиты на добровольной основе.
В керунге 1-2 предусмотрено следующее: каждая собака полностью оценивается в один заход.Начинается с приветствия,потом следует укладка собаки в группе людей .Затем идут промеры и взвешивание собаки, ее классификация относительно оценочной модели действующей системы цифр ДМЦ-клуба.Сразу после этого начинается проверка послушания-движение рядом на поводке(для керунгов 2 и 3-без поводка),укладка с последующим подзывом и гладкая апортировка.После этого сразу же начинается защитная служба,естественно опять вне площадки-на поле,в лесу и т.д.Здесь ,в отличии от старого ЦТП имеются более сложные требования к защитной службе. Все упражнения такие же как и в керунге 3(а значит,как и в старом керунге ДМЦ),но фигуранты работают не так напористо, они больше ограничены в своих действиях и барьеры в упражнении менее сложные.Упражнения выглядят как и раннее: а)-нападение; б)-задержание через барьер,который состоит из тюков соломы,канистр,картонных коробок или же это водный канал,(в керунге 1 помощник оснащен мягким стеком,в керунге 2-бамбуковой трещеткой). с)-заключительный посыл в палатку,ангар или что-то похожее,где находиться помощник и пытается защищаться подручными средствами-канистрами с камешками внутри,мешком,набитым пластиковыми бутылками и т.д. В керунге 2 помощнику разрешено бросать также этими предметами в собаку. Работа помощников должна в керунгах 1 и2 также четко отличаться по напористости.
Добавилось также еще одно серьезное предписание:
1).Для керунга 2 собака должна иметь диплом норматива с защитным разделом(ФПГ,Фр. Ринг,Бельг. Ринг,Мондиоринг,КНПВ и т.д).
2).Каждая собака,которая старше 30 мес. ДОЛЖНА стартовать в керунге 2.Параметры требований в керунге 2 на порядок выше,чем в керунге 1.
Основание для таких мер: в ДМЦ считают,что собака в 30 мес. и старше (ведь на керунг приходят собаки и в 4-5 лет) психически и физически уже являются зрелыми и для них должны использоваться намного более высокие нагрузки,чем для собак в 18-20 мес.К тому же можно ожидать,что к этому возрасту(30 мес.) собака уже получила диплом по нормативу.Это самая радикальная мера,которую сделал ДМЦ,и которая вскорости показала результаты.Многие более взрослые собаки,которые до этого могли еще пройти ЦТП,а также с горем пополам сдать керунг 1,попроваливались и не попали больше в разведение. Этим строгим изменением и ужесточением допуска к племразведению ДМЦ сделал логический и последовательный,но также и рискованный шаг в следующее тысячелетие. Мы не знали,как будут развиваться события. Многие собаки,с которыми вовсе не хотели проходить керунг,записывали на добровольной основе на испытания по проверке характера. Это было,принимая во внимание местные правила содержания собак и ситуацию в целом по Германии, уже позитивным моментом.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Количество отсеяных собак на керунгах повысилось до 30-45%. Это рассматривалось в ДМЦ также как позитивное развитие,так как большинство считало,что для разведения нужно использовать только особенное качество. Я только хочу от себя добавить,что многих малинуа,которые успешно выступают на чемпионатах,и находяться в верху турнирных таблиц,не хотят подвергать стрессу на керунге.Также хотелось бы напомнить,что многие проводники считают,что им лучше (примеч. –в данном контексте-легче психологически) выступить на Чемпионате Германии или Чемпионате Мира,чем на керунге ДМЦ,поскольку там часто у собак оголяются нервы.Высокое качество выступления на чемпионатах не является для ДМЦ доказательством того,что этого достаточно,чтоб пускать собаку в разведение.
Вывод:
С 1985 г,с тех пор,как ввели ЦТП, в ДМЦ всегда считали,что ШХ-норматив не может приниматься во внимание как селекционный инструмент.Ни в одной пользовательской породе это не работало.
Благодаря столетней истории Рингового спорта мы имеем сейчас в Германии малинуа таковыми,какими мы их видим сейчас.И разведение происходило без каких-либо других селекционных инструментов,таких как керунг или что-то в этом роде. Эта система работает.
Благодаря созданию ЦТП создали селекционную программу с изменяющимися условиями при проверке.На то,что невозможно стандартизировать,сделали особый акцент. Керунг(читай ЦТП) выглядит совсем иначе в Гамбурге,чем в Мюнхене. Установлены только основные понятия. При проведении мероприятий не стремились к похожести в плане проведения,поскольку это не соответствовало бы философии керунга ДМЦ и соответственно всевозможные моменты.которые можно было бы тренировать последовательно упражнение за упражнением,обречены на провал.Те,кто ходатайствует за абсолютно одинаковую селекцию отбора,мотивируя это тем,что любая собака должна быть одинаково проверена в Гамбурге ли,в Мюнхене ли ,сами способствуют коррупции в разведении. Таким не место в ДМЦ.
Хорошее поведение в целом,адекватная социальная реакция и поведение в окружающей обстановке-это базовые предпосылки для прохождения испытания.
Для работы на керунге годятся только специально обученные посмощники. Если помощник имеет хорошую квалификацию для работы на чемпионатах-этого еще не достаточно для того,чтоб он работал на керунге.
Благодаря внедрению керунга образца 1997 г. была адаптация к элементам рингового спорта(прежде всего к Бельгийскому Рингу) в этой селекционной программе. Следствием этого было существенное поднятие требований.Благодаря добавлению проверки характера к керунгу достигли достаточной надежности в плане поведения собаки.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

В ДМЦ и по сей день размыщляют,как бы «встроить» в кернуг упражнения,проверяющие физические данные и здоровье собаки. Нам не хватает прыжков из ринговых дисциплин. С другой стороны этого конечно же было бы недостаточно,если бы собаки прыгали такие барьеры только на керунге.В любом случае нам бы не хватало постоянных,ежедневных «ринговых» нагрузок. Здесь нужно договариваться,но не хватает пока идеи,которая бы всех «заразила».
Никогда нельзя быть довольным достигнутым. Всегда надо ставить под сомнение систему разведения. Постоянно.
Скептикам,которые считают,что малинуа может стать «модной» породой, я могу сказать следующее-на протяжении последних четырех лет в год выходило «на-гора» примерно одинаковое «смешное» кол-во щенков-400-420.

Почему? Все очень просто-отборочный «барьер» собак очень,очень высок.
И нам сопутсвовала всегда удача-никогда за красивого малинуа не платили названную сумму. Только за хорошего!!!

Я не утверждаю,что эта система керунга является панацеей,но она на сегодняшний день самая лучшая и самая честная из тех,которые я знал. К тому же она самая успешная.

Фолькер Ридель.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Олег, спасибо! Очень интересная информация. Представляешь, что будет, если ввести такой керунг, к примеру, в РСВНО? Инициатора закажут и скинутся публично на похороны еще до исполнения заказа. :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

А заодно и меня бы пришибли за то,что статью перевел
 :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

видео керунга:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy1lr0LKrS8 
На первый взгляд собака без изьянов :sm12: . Но обратите внимание на поведение при апортировании из пластмассовой бочки на 3 мин.20 сек и дальше ,а также на работу при атаке в палатке :sm52: .

тут для собаки керунг закончился весьма быстро :sm52: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyp8H...eature=related

тут еще быстрее :sm12: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxeJgtIchDE&NR=1

Не могу найти видео керунгов 3. Если кто найдет-дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## aria

Спасибо! :Ax:  Очень показательные видео!



> Не могу найти видео керунгов 3. Если кто найдет-дайте пожалуйста ссылку.


Может, это?.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87UV7e_2Dmc

----------


## inna

Олег спасибо за перевод! Такой кёрунг должны сдавать ВСЕ малинуа,которые идут в разведение? Или это кёрунг в Германии такой?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Спасибо! Очень показательные видео!
> 
> 
> Может, это?.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87UV7e_2Dmc


Да,это третий,но там мало чего видно. 

Инна,керунг для Германии.

----------


## inna

> Инна,керунг для Германии.


А в остальных странах как к этому подходят? Именно у мали я имею ввиду..

----------


## Sergey

Можете закидать меня помидорами, но все эти сценарии любой фигурант, тусующийся в породе знает и может оттренировать при подготовке. Удручило, что проверяется только гипертрофированный инстинкт добычи и зациклинность на одной точке - рукаве. От суперпсов ждалось какой-то разумности, от собаки закрыли канистрой рукав, а рядом такая вкусная нога, но биоробот не догадался. Почему АП передается за спиной, нельзя дать команду "сидеть" и спокойно забрать предмет у помошника? С бочкой что надо делать, не глядя влететь башкой незнамо куда?  Какие-то они одноразовые получаются. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Можете закидать меня помидорами


Тогда и в меня заодно покидайте. :Ag:  Все эти проверки - не проверки, это я про 100% результат. Сергей, я поддерживаю твое мнение.
В отношении отбора собак можно крутить - не перекрутить. Проколы будут всегда, потому что это животные. В первую очередь заводчик должен быть знающим и честным, обучать своих собак, сдавать испытания. Тут либо дано богом, либо нет.
Райзер предлагал очень хорошую идею по керунгу. Естественно ее отклонили. Заключалось эта идея в осмотре и описании собак в тренинге и при различных ситуациях и на протяжении длительного времени. Т.е. собаку наблюдают в разном возрасте.
От себя скажу, что дать обьективную оценку пользовательным качествам собаки и ее здоровью можно только, если сам начинаешь ее тренировать. В результате тренинга будут видны ее слабые и сильные стороны.  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

Sergey,
меня вот тоже в последнее время напрягают собаки с гипертрофированной добычей и ярко выраженным бесстрашием, я бы сказала безрассудством - мне кажется, кинешь мячик с пирса высотой 30 метров и камнями внизу - и они за ним шуганут на погибель не подумав, ослепленные погоней за добычей.

----------


## Irka

> собаки с гипертрофированной добычей и ярко выраженным бесстрашием, я бы сказала безрассудством - мне кажется, кинешь мячик с пирса высотой 30 метров и камнями внизу - и они за ним шуганут на погибель не подумав, ослепленные погоней за добычей.


Даш, ну я таких не видела собак. Если только совсем уже придурки отмороженные. Ну так они и сразу были видны, не надо было мяч кидать )))

----------


## Sergey

> Ну так они и сразу были видны, не надо было мяч кидать )))


Ну почему, можно и разогнать при умении. Был как-то случай, собаки повязались, разошлись, лето, окна настежь, суке сдуру кинули мячик, он отскочил и в окно. Сука за ним со второго этажа. Хорошо внизу кусты густые были, даже родила потом. Причем ротвейлер. :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

Lynx, а меня напрягают собаки, которые дома в клетке, в машине в клетке, гулять на машине за город, где никого нет. Как-то это уже слишком.

----------


## Tatjana

> Lynx, а меня напрягают собаки, которые дома в клетке, в машине в клетке, гулять на машине за город, где никого нет. Как-то это уже слишком.


И где вы таких собак находите - то?  У меня такое чувство, что я на Луне живу. :Aa:

----------


## Sergey

Мы таких не находим, но некоторым везет больше. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Очень убедительна работа собак и декоя во Французском ринге!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_7JQ...elated&search=

Снимаю шляпу! :Ab:

----------


## aria

Суперр просто!. :Ay:

----------


## чернощеков александр

нужно ли работать над физической формой спортивной собаки или драйв-это естественное состояние хорошей рабочей собаки?

----------


## Tatjana

Вот к этому видео http://www.swr.de/betrifft/schaeferh...cx5/index.html вот такой перевод от Маргариты: Korotenko o tom, kakoj vidjat nemetskuju ovcharku: rabochaja, prilezhnaja, vernyj drug, silnyj tovarisch dlja politseiskih, besstrashnaja i s chuvstvom dolga.
K sozhaleniju, seichas pojavilas konkurentsija so storony drugih porod, potomu chto dlja mnogih n.o. stala slishkom bolnoj, glupoj'/ogranichennoj.
[17:15:55] M: Polizeiskij govorit: eti sobaki vyvedeny dlja vystavok, kubkov, a ne dlja raboty v polizii.
Nekotorye sobaki stradajut ot boleznej, prichiny kotoryh dazhe ne izvestny.
Vrach govorit: strashno smotret, skolko sobak spontanno zabolevajut.
[17:19:53] M: 1.Zavodchiki: zabotjatsja o sobakah, otdajut mnogo deneg na zabotu o schenkah, no eto dorogoe hobby. Glavnyj zarabotok - vysokie mesta na vystavkah. Vsjo nachinaetsja s vybora prizovogo kobelja ... Govorjat, chto mnogie inostrantsy schitajut, chto n.o. tolko togda chego-to stoit, esli ona iz Germanii - znak prestizha. Uzhe vse 6 schenkov prodany, dazhe v USA.
[17:39:27] M: 2. SV: bolee 50 rabotnikov, bolee mln. euro oborot.  rasskazyvajut o protsesse delanija i registratsii schenkov.
3. Direktor SV Lux: sobaka poslushnaja, rabotjaschaja, prilezhnaja, horosho vpisyvajuschajasja v okr. mir.
4. Zavodchiki na trenirovke: rasskazyvajut, kakaja klevaja sobaka n.o., no kak malo prodolzhatelej dela.
5. Zabolevanija: god nazad kupila porodistuju suku, kotoraja vdrug zahromala ... doktor govorit, chto smestilsja pozvonok i zaschemil nerv. Eta bolezn vsjo chasche projavljaetsja u molodyh sobak (v dannom sluchae 16 mes. suke). Proverka refleksov ... s perednimi lapami vsjo OK, a zadnjuju ona ne vozvrascahet v normalnoe polozhenie. Eto zabolevanie projavljaetsja i u dr. porod, no 80% sostavljajut n.o.
Prichina: shirokoe rasprostranenie porody. Ottsa bolnoj sobaki ochen vysoko otsenil SV, u nego ok. 1000 otpryskov. Lechenie: sobake vstavljajut shtyr v pozvonok, 2000Eur, ne budet bolej, no i nikakogo sporta.
[17:41:08] M: 6. Professor po genetike: Razvodchiki ishodjat iz togo, chto nravitsja pokupateljam. I chasto eto ne imeet nikakohgo otnoshenija k tomu, kak deistvitelno dolzhna razvivatsja sobaka (geneticheski).
[17:50:47] M: 7. Zavodchiki na vystavke, Bundessieger Hauptzuchtshow, tipa chempionata mira dlja nemtsev (=: esli sobachka vypustila rukav po komande, to ej aplodirujut, kak pri zabitom gole. (= Sudji za 1,5 minuty otsenivajut, sostvetsvuet li sobaka suschnosti n.o.. Zavodchik dovolen tem, kak sobachka probezhala. 
Sobaki, zanimajuschie vysokie mesta prinosjat mnogo deneg ... ot inostrantsev ... potomu chto sobaka iz Germanii - eto kruto =) Sobak prodajut za 1000 Eur i bolshe.
8. Lux: eta vystavka otlichaetsja ot prosto vystavok tem, chto sobaka dolzhna pokazat, kak ona kusaet rukav, tipa rabochaja.
9. Polizeiskie s sobakami na ohrane futbolnogo matcha: ot sobaki zhdut projavlenija zaschitnogo instinkta (chtob zaschitila menja, kolleg). Sobaka ne dolzhna bojatsja vozmozhnoj tolpy.
[17:56:23] M: Odnako bolshinstvo polezeiskih nadejatsja na malinua, potomu chto rezhe bolejut, ne rasterjali instinkty i bolee uvereny v sebe. Sravnenie, chto n.o. chernenkaja ubezhala by bez povodka, a malinua gotov i spokoen. Govorjat: sobak vyveli dlja vystavok, i rasterjali kachestva, neobhodimye dlja raboty: derzhat nagruzku, instinkty i uverennost  v sebe. Podobnye sluzhby prakticheski bolshe ne ispolzujut n.o. v svoej rabote.
[18:04:55] M: 10. Vystavka: pokaz grupp potomstva konkretnyh kobelej. G-n Meyer - glavnyj sudja, ego slovo - zakon ... schitaetsja vzjatochnikom, kotoryj stavit na pervye mesta teh, kto emu proplatil. Mnogie ego obvinjajut, no on vsjo izbiraetsja i sudit =)
Prizovye kobeli sparivajutsja do 90 raz, po 600 Eur za raz, prinosja gigantskij dohod.
11. Genetik: problema v tom, chto v razmnozhajutsja tolko izbrannye sobaki, kotorye nesut svoi skrytye gen. problemy, kotorye nakladyvajas raz za razom, privodjat k boleznjam nervnoj sistemy.
12. Vystavka: posle vystavki k vet. vrachu stoit gigantskaja ochered, potomu chto vladeltsy nadejatsja  zasvidetelstvovat, chto sobaka bolna i snjat s sorevnovanij, chtoby plohoe mesto ne znachilov v istorii.
Zavodchiki nedovolny, schitajut, chto sudji vsjo za dengi delajut =)
[18:05:34] M: Rech idet o sobakah i o 6-tiznachnyh summah, kotorye gotovy platit za kobelej nekotorye inostrannye ljubiteli porody.
[18:09:00] M: Tovarisch iz Malasia govorit, chto pokupaet sobak iz linij poslednih pobeditelej, potomu chto kogda k nim na vystavki priezzhajut nemetskie sudja, eto oblegchaet im otsenivanie.
[18:09:40] M: 13. Obvinenie v korruptsii hr. Meyer&#180;a ...shishki ne priznajutsja, chleny SV pishut pisma ...
[18:14:29] M: 14. Byvshij sudja: mezhdu zavodchikami, sudjami i SV obrazovalas kakogo+to roda mafija, kotoraja sluzhit lichnym interesam, a ne porode.
[18:18:43] M: 15. RSV2000: ljudi, reshivshie obrazovat svojo objedinenie. Govorja, chto u nekotoryh show-kobelej po 2000 schenkov ... i chtoby probitsja naverh mnogie zavodchiki pytalis skopirovat vneshnie dannye, terjaja pri etom dostoinstva n.o.
Glavnoe dlja RSV2000 ne krasota, a povsednevnaja rabota sobaki, kobeli ne dolzhny tak aktivno razmnozhatsja i tschatelnee vybiratsja. Nadejutsja, chto sobaka snova stanet rabochej.
Огромное ей спасибо за перевод. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> нужно ли работать над физической формой спортивной собаки или драйв-это естественное состояние хорошей рабочей собаки?


По-моему мнению нужно.

----------


## Janec

вот такой перевод от Маргариты: Korotenko o tom,

Hea oleks kui keegi t&#245;lgiks selle jutu ka eesti keelde. Kahjuks ei saa p&#228;ris t&#228;pselt k&#245;igest aru.

----------

